# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Random conversation

## DeadEye

Didn't see a thread so,, this for random crap. Like,, We got power back on today. It's been out for 3 days. No worry though we have back up and a propane fire place. We got about 3 inches of ice. Trees where snapping all around. I'm glad I cut those 14 pine trees down in our yard a few years back.

----------

bajisima (02-15-2014),Daily Bread (01-20-2015),DriftingSand (09-19-2014),fyrenza (02-14-2014),Invayne (02-15-2014),Karl (03-27-2018),LongTermGuy (01-12-2017),Matalese (02-14-2014),OceanloverOH (02-14-2014),Old Tex (11-02-2018),Toefoot (04-16-2016),Trinnity (02-14-2014)

----------


## Matalese

Thank goodness! Hopefully spring will get here soon. I know you guys are sick of this.

----------


## DeadEye

> Thank goodness! Hopefully spring will get here soon. I know you guys are sick of this.


Thanks, actually the weather hasn't really been bad. One minor ice storm a week ago and few cold days last month. That's about it. I'm ready for spring though. I'll be planting next month.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Ice storms are the worst!  I'd rather have 6 inches of snow than an inch of ice coating everything. Here in OH we've learned to not plant anything until Mothers' Day.  Too cold/snow/icy.   Stay safe and warm!

----------

DeadEye (02-14-2014),LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## caroljo

> Ice storms are the worst!  I'd rather have 6 inches of snow than an inch of ice coating everything. Here in OH we've learned to not plant anything until Mothers' Day.  Too cold/snow/icy.   Stay safe and warm!


We still have thick ice on our roof from the ice storm we had at Christmas!   We lost our power the Saturday before Christmas, then got it back on Christmas Eve.  Spent a LOT of money on gas for the generator, but thankful we had it.  Since then the snow has hardly stopped!  But, good news...could get up to 46° next week!!

----------


## DeadEye

> We still have thick ice on our roof from the ice storm we had at Christmas!   We lost our power the Saturday before Christmas, then got it back on Christmas Eve.  Spent a LOT of money on gas for the generator, but thankful we had it.  Since then the snow has hardly stopped!  But, good news...could get up to 46° next week!!


WoW!  It's been really bad up north. I worked just outside of Pittsburgh for around 3 years and the winters were brutal. It is beautiful country but I had to leave them winters behind.

----------


## Invayne

We had snow and ice here, but it'll be in the 70's in a couple of days... :Headbang:

----------


## bajisima

Lots of snow here and more coming this afternoon.  Went grocery shopping yesterday and it was hectic.  Getting a bit tiresome.

----------


## Calypso Jones

this is only the 9th worst snow storm EV. AH!!   Don't let the media get to ya.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

We have been extremely lucky this winter.  With the three snow storms that have passed over us, I never lost anything.

----------


## JustPassinThru

No ice storm this winter.

It's been WAY too cold for rain to fall.  But we have two feet of snow on the ground.

No heavy snowstorm; this is just cumulative.

----------


## michaelr

Yup.....and some other random shit.

----------


## DeadEye

I just read the rules of this forum and might I suggest that these rules be implemented on PH. Just a thought.

----------

bajisima (02-20-2014)

----------


## Fearandloathing

The crocuses are in bloom, the sky is sunny with a few lovely puffs of cloud.  It has rained heavily at night leaving a white on white snow line on the north shore mountains.

The Canadians play the US in men's hockey gold tomorrow and Canada will have a second official holiday tomorrow as the only people who will go to work are those in TV or have one at work.

The temperature is in the 60's with a stiff breeze out of the west, of the Pacific making for perfect in-harbor sailing, and making it necessary to wear a wind breaker with shorts....

My Marijuana dispensary has a new strain of Trainwreck...

and Obama is still on the other side of the 49th parallel, Stephen Harper's conservatives are on the wane and the British Columbia Liberals have tabled their fifth balanced budget in a row.

Just another shitty day in paradise.






Pretty much the view from the roof of my building.

Sorry about all those storms coming your way.

----------

bajisima (02-20-2014),Invayne (02-20-2014),Trinnity (03-04-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

I miss this man. A man of honor.

----------


## DeadEye

I know there are those who disliked the man and even though he made mistakes I still feel good about America every time I hear him speak.

----------

Jen (06-13-2015),Sheldonna (08-23-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

Maybe someone can help. I'm running XP and Microsoft will not be providing browser support after April 8. Do I need to upgrade to Google Chrome or can I still use Firefox?

----------

Shoey (03-04-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Maybe someone can help. I'm running XP and Microsoft will not be providing browser support after April 8. Do I need to upgrade to Google Chrome or can I still use Firefox?


I have Firefox on Windows 7.

----------


## Shoey

> Maybe someone can help. I'm running XP and Microsoft will not be providing browser support after April 8. Do I need to upgrade to Google Chrome or can I still use Firefox?


While Firefox is a great internet web browser, I prefer Opera. 

http://www.opera-web-browser.theappc...FYZAMgodaBEADQ

----------

Coolwalker (03-04-2014),DeadEye (03-04-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

> While Firefox is a great internet web browser, I prefer Opera. 
> 
> http://www.opera-web-browser.theappc...FYZAMgodaBEADQ


Me too. I've been using it since it first came out and you had to pay for the privilege.

----------

Shoey (03-04-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> Maybe someone can help. I'm running XP and Microsoft will not be providing browser support after April 8. Do I need to upgrade to Google Chrome or can I still use Firefox?


So......you're using Internet Explorer for your browser?
 @Anonymous

----------


## DeadEye

> So......you're using Internet Explorer for your browser?
>  @Anonymous


Uh,,, I'm not sure. I use firefox to surf. Isn't that my browser?  :Thinking:

----------


## Trinnity

> Uh,,, I'm not sure. I use firefox to surf. Isn't that my browser?


Yes, firefox would be your browser. I recommend you install google chrome and if for some reason you have any trouble on that day, you have a second browser you can tap. 

*I have both.*

----------

DeadEye (03-04-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

Only use Chrome if you want your every move tracked and sold.

----------

DeadEye (03-04-2014),Invayne (03-04-2014),Victory (05-26-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Only use Chrome if you want your every move tracked and sold.


Be not confused.  Google/Chrome is not your friend.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

Can you really, and I mean REALLY, tell, just by the way a man walks, that they are a woman's man AND they have no time to talk?

Really?




 :Cool:

----------


## Shoey

Yoo doan brang me flawrz... 
Yoo doan sang me lub sawngz... 
Yoo harlee tawk ta me innymo win ah kum troo da doh at da en ov da dayyyyyyy....
Ah wreemembur whin......

----------


## bajisima

My dogs brought me two birds today!  Ugh...

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Only use Chrome if you want your every move tracked and sold.


You can use Chromium...it's the open-source browser the Google thieves used as the basis for Google Chrome.

But I don't see any advantage.  And there are some serious disadvantages, specifically that I cannot edit out individual history actions or cookies.  With FF and even Safari, I can.

----------


## DeadEye

> My dogs brought me two birds today!  Ugh...


My cat brought me a squirrel yesterday.   :Tongue20:

----------

bajisima (03-04-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> Can you really, and I mean REALLY, tell, just by the way a man walks, that they are a woman's man AND they have no time to talk?
> 
> Really?


What's absolutely HILARIOUS about that is the _FALSETTO_ voice he's singing in!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> My cat brought me a squirrel yesterday.


Well...you don't have to wonder about what's for dinner.

----------


## DeadEye

> Well...you don't have to wonder about what's for dinner.


While squirrel is tasty off the grill, the bitch just showed it off before she ate it.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What's absolutely HILARIOUS about that is the _FALSETTO_ voice he's singing in!


It's still done today.

"Five for Fighting."

----------


## bajisima

> While squirrel is tasty off the grill, the bitch just showed it off before she ate it.


She didn't lay it at your feet and look up at you lovingly?  My cat would catch mice and then line them up waiting for congratulations.  It was cute and...creepy.

----------


## DeadEye

> She didn't lay it at your feet and look up at you lovingly?  My cat would catch mice and then line them up waiting for congratulations.  It was cute and...creepy.


No, she does that with moles and mice. She dropped it on the patio and I reached to pick it up and she snatched it up running off to eat it in private, I suppose. It was her biggest catch ever and my guess is she savored every bite.

----------

bajisima (03-05-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Stayin' Alive.  That is .....so ghey.      I mean I still like it, I like the beat and it is ezee to dance to.   lol.

----------

fyrenza (03-13-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Sorry.

_Stayin' Alive_ was off _Saturday Night Fever_, of course.

And about that time, a girl I knew - she worked at the same place I did - got gang-raped while drunk by a bunch of my co-workers.  Who I had considered friends.  At a company picnic.

We were all 18-21.

I still can't think of that time, or that movie, without getting acid reflux.

----------


## Invayne

Red Stripe Jamaican Ale...it's what's for supper.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> We had snow and ice here, but it'll be in the 70's in a couple of days...


Keep those great avatars coming.

----------

DeadEye (03-05-2014),Invayne (03-05-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Okay... as you all know by now, I am a thanks hoe. I give them for all sorts of reasons, funny stuff, to the point, when I agree, cool avatars and such. Don't be surprised if you get a lot of em.

----------

fyrenza (03-13-2014),Invayne (03-05-2014),Trinnity (03-05-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Okay...


Who's that cadaver you use for an avatar?

 :Sad20:

----------


## Trinnity

> Who's that cadaver you use for an avatar?




man, that was low

----------

Invayne (03-05-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Who's that cadaver you use for an avatar?


The real anonymous, some think I'm cute.   :Tongue20:

----------

fyrenza (03-13-2014),Invayne (03-05-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> man, that was low


I don't know that fellas name but he is funny as hell. Seen him in a couple of movies. Does he do standup?

----------


## bajisima

> The real anonymous, some think I'm cute.


You are adorable Anon!   :Love5:

----------

DeadEye (03-05-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Invayne

> Keep those great avatars coming.


LOL!! You too! ;-)

----------


## DeadEye

*The Winds of Fate* 				 				  				 				 					 					 						One ship drives east and another drives west
With the selfsame winds that blow.
Tis the set of the sails
And not the gales
Which tells us the way to go. 
Like the winds of the seas are the ways of fate,
As we voyage along through the life:
Tis the set of a soul
That decides its goal,
And not the calm or the strife.  						



Ella Wheeler Wilcox
http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/the-winds-of-fate/

----------


## DeadEye

Night before last my youngest son went to the ER cause he couldn't stop his nose from bleeding and his left eye was protruding a bit from the socket. Well, 10 hours later, the doctor tells us he has cancer. That, hit us like a ton of bricks. After all he is only 23. Anyway, the doctor says he has such a large massive tumor that their hospital couldn't do the surgery and we would need to take him to Charleston Medical Center. At this point my wife was starting to come apart and I was doing everything I could to hold us both together.

When we got home I went over the data from the blood test and nothing in that blood test suggested to me he had cancer. Everything on there was normal. Yet, when I viewed the CD of the MRI, there it was and it was massive. The tumor covered his entire left side of his face and protruded into his frontal lobe. We were shocked and my wife could not stop crying and as hard as I tried I could not console her.

Yesterday after I posted here we hit the road to Charleston. We went over the data with another doctor and to our relief he has no cancer. It's a massive infection from his sinuses and the infection has eaten parts of his skull away around his eye socket and nose. It is present on his frontal lobe as well. The doctor was shocked that he walked in. He said most people would not be able to walk or deal with the pain. My son said he didn't feel no pain and he could still see out his left eye. Anyway, the surgery is set for next friday, while they pump him up with antibiotics. The doctor said he may lose that eye but he would do everything he could to prevent that. 

So, life throws us a curve ball ever so often. We just have to keep on keeping on and pray that the lord will protect us. Good Day!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Matalese

> Night before last my youngest son went to the ER cause he couldn't stop his nose from bleeding and his left eye was protruding a bit from the socket. Well, 10 hours later, the doctor tells us he has cancer. That, hit us like a ton of bricks. After all he is only 23. Anyway, the doctor says he has such a large massive tumor that their hospital couldn't do the surgery and we would need to take him to Charleston Medical Center. At this point my wife was starting to come apart and I was doing everything I could to hold us both together.
> 
> When we got home I went over the data from the blood test and nothing in that blood test suggested to me he had cancer. Everything on there was normal. Yet, when I viewed the CD of the MRI, there it was and it was massive. The tumor covered his entire left side of his face and protruded into his frontal lobe. We were shocked and my wife could not stop crying and as hard as I tried I could not console her.
> 
> Yesterday after I posted here we hit the road to Charleston. We went over the data with another doctor and to our relief he has no cancer. It's a massive infection from his sinuses and the infection has eaten parts of his skull away around his eye socket and nose. It is present on his frontal lobe as well. The doctor was shocked that he walked in. He said most people would not be able to walk or deal with the pain. My son said he didn't feel no pain and he could still see out his left eye. Anyway, the surgery is set for next friday, while they pump him up with antibiotics. The doctor said he may lose that eye but he would do everything he could to prevent that. 
> 
> So, life throws us a curve ball ever so often. We just have to keep on keeping on and pray that the lord will protect us. Good Day!


God bless him! If anyone can get through it's a 23 year old. I wish him a speedy recovery.

----------

DeadEye (03-13-2014)

----------


## bajisima

> Night before last my youngest son went to the ER cause he couldn't stop his nose from bleeding and his left eye was protruding a bit from the socket. Well, 10 hours later, the doctor tells us he has cancer. That, hit us like a ton of bricks. After all he is only 23. Anyway, the doctor says he has such a large massive tumor that their hospital couldn't do the surgery and we would need to take him to Charleston Medical Center. At this point my wife was starting to come apart and I was doing everything I could to hold us both together.
> 
> When we got home I went over the data from the blood test and nothing in that blood test suggested to me he had cancer. Everything on there was normal. Yet, when I viewed the CD of the MRI, there it was and it was massive. The tumor covered his entire left side of his face and protruded into his frontal lobe. We were shocked and my wife could not stop crying and as hard as I tried I could not console her.
> 
> Yesterday after I posted here we hit the road to Charleston. We went over the data with another doctor and to our relief he has no cancer. It's a massive infection from his sinuses and the infection has eaten parts of his skull away around his eye socket and nose. It is present on his frontal lobe as well. The doctor was shocked that he walked in. He said most people would not be able to walk or deal with the pain. My son said he didn't feel no pain and he could still see out his left eye. Anyway, the surgery is set for next friday, while they pump him up with antibiotics. The doctor said he may lose that eye but he would do everything he could to prevent that. 
> 
> So, life throws us a curve ball ever so often. We just have to keep on keeping on and pray that the lord will protect us. Good Day!


Anonymous, so sorry about your son but good to hear it wasn't cancer!  I am hoping everything goes well.  Keep us informed!

----------

DeadEye (03-13-2014),Jets (03-13-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

The surgeon seems confident that things will work out well.

----------

bajisima (03-13-2014),Invayne (03-13-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Thank God there was no cancer! I just had a friend from high school die from sinus cancer that got into his brain. Before that, I never even heard of sinus cancer.

----------


## DeadEye

> Thank God there was no cancer! I just had a friend from high school die from sinus cancer that got into his brain. Before that, I never even heard of sinus cancer.


I haven't either. When I first saw the MRI I was blown away by the size of the infection. They cleaned his sinuses as much they could while he was there and used a camera to show us the mass. It was really nasty looking and he said it was like clay. He said he will be going in just above his eyebrow and clean it out.

----------

Invayne (03-14-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Lord have mercy!!!  :Smilie Thud: 

Is the surgery on the 21st? 
 @Anonymous

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The surgeon seems confident that things will work out well.


Good to hear!

----------

DeadEye (03-14-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I drove up to Decatur, TX for some chores then picked up six good-looking chicks, loaded them into my pickup truck and took them home.  
They're all spending the night at my place.

----------

DeadEye (03-14-2014),Invayne (03-14-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Poivoit! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Trinnity

Chicks, man. 

Awwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## GreenEyedLady

You and your family have my prayers, and not to make light of his condition, but thank goodness it Wasn't cancer!

----------

DeadEye (03-14-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Chicks, man. 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwww


I had gone to the Tractor Supply store to buy pullets, but they were out.  I only wanted 3 hens.  The chicks are unsexed and the minimum buy was six@ $1.99 each.  Odds are, I have 3 hens and 3 roosters.  I won't name them until they are sexed, but any roosters are going to be named "Garlic Chicken", "Black Pepper Chicken" and "Chicken & Broccoli".  They'll live up to their names as soon as they are big enough.

If I'm really lucky, I'll end up with 5 hens and 1 rooster.  In that case, the little cock will live.  If I have really bad luck, it'll be something like 5 cocks and 1 hen, in which case I need to learn how to pluck chickens. 

BTW, what do you get when you cross a rooster and peanut butter?   A cock that sticks to the roof of your mouth.

----------

DeadEye (03-14-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> You and your family have my prayers, and not to make light of his condition, but thank goodness it Wasn't cancer!


Mine, too, @Anonymous !  I'm so sorry.

----------

DeadEye (03-14-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Lord have mercy!!! 
> 
> Is the surgery on the 21st? 
>  @Anonymous


Yep, we will leave the house about 4 they want us there @6. He will have the surgery and will have to stay overnight and hopefully he can come home later the next day.

----------


## DeadEye

> I had gone to the Tractor Supply store to buy pullets, but they were out.  I only wanted 3 hens.  The chicks are unsexed and the minimum buy was six@ $1.99 each.  Odds are, I have 3 hens and 3 roosters.  I won't name them until they are sexed, but any roosters are going to be named "Garlic Chicken", "Black Pepper Chicken" and "Chicken & Broccoli".  They'll live up to their names as soon as they are big enough.
> 
> If I'm really lucky, I'll end up with 5 hens and 1 rooster.  In that case, the little cock will live.  If I have really bad luck, it'll be something like 5 cocks and 1 hen, in which case I need to learn how to pluck chickens. 
> 
> BTW, what do you get when you cross a rooster and peanut butter?   A cock that sticks to the roof of your mouth.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I had gone to the Tractor Supply store to buy pullets, but they were out.  I only wanted 3 hens.  The chicks are unsexed and the minimum buy was six@ $1.99 each.  Odds are, I have 3 hens and 3 roosters.  I won't name them until they are sexed, but any roosters are going to be named "Garlic Chicken", "Black Pepper Chicken" and "Chicken & Broccoli".  They'll live up to their names as soon as they are big enough.
> 
> If I'm really lucky, I'll end up with 5 hens and 1 rooster.  In that case, the little cock will live.  If I have really bad luck, it'll be something like 5 cocks and 1 hen, in which case I need to learn how to pluck chickens. 
> 
> BTW, what do you get when you cross a rooster and peanut butter?   A cock that sticks to the roof of your mouth.


okay...who did you change screen names with?

----------

fyrenza (03-14-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> okay...who did you change screen names with?


I've always been funny.   :Big Grin: 

I slept on it and decided "Chicken & Broccoli" is too long a name.  Either I shorten it to Broc or name him Stir-Fry instead.  I'm partial to the latter.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Teriyaki is a good rooster name too.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Currently watching the 1938 version of "A Christmas Carol".  It's the only Charles Dickens story I really like.  Read the book, watched several of the movie versions, but like the 1938 version the best, but the 1951 and 1984 versions are good too.  "Scrooged" was a hilarious take on it and I like that one too.

God bless us, every one!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Planted two 6 foot peach trees and a rosemary bush.   The trees are staggered with two apricot trees and a plum tree (which was purchased as an apricot tree over 10 years ago).   Due to fallen fruit, some of the plum trees have sprouted.  I have one growing in a great spot, but two others were not so I transplanted them.  Time will tell if they survive.

----------

Trinnity (03-23-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

To all concerned, my son is well. The surgery lasted 7 hours and all of the infection and mold was removed as well as the bone that separates his sinus cavity from his frontal lobe. Not much they can do about that. They made an incision about 1.5 inches above his left eye. He still has sight and the eye has receded back into the socket. The surgeon was great! A man of 33 years who graduated from Harvard, with a wonderful disposition. 

I thank you all for your prayers and your concern. May god bless you all.  :Smiley20:

----------

bajisima (03-23-2014),fyrenza (03-23-2014),Invayne (03-23-2014),Matalese (03-23-2014),Perianne (03-23-2014),Trinnity (03-23-2014)

----------


## Invayne

GREAT!! :Thumbsup20:

----------


## fyrenza

That is FAB news, @Anonymous !!!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> To all concerned, my son is well. The surgery lasted 7 hours and all of the infection and mold was removed as well as the bone that separates his sinus cavity from his frontal lobe. Not much they can do about that. They made an incision about 1.5 inches above his left eye. He still has sight and the eye has receded back into the socket. The surgeon was great! A man of 33 years who graduated from Harvard, with a wonderful disposition. 
> 
> I thank you all for your prayers and your concern. May god bless you all.


Great to hear, Anonymous!  Happy all went well.

----------


## Trinnity

> To all concerned, my son is well. The surgery lasted 7 hours and all of the infection and mold was removed as well as the bone that separates his sinus cavity from his frontal lobe. Not much they can do about that. They made an incision about 1.5 inches above his left eye. He still has sight and the eye has receded back into the socket. The surgeon was great! A man of 33 years who graduated from Harvard, with a wonderful disposition. 
> 
> I thank you all for your prayers and your concern. May god bless you all.


That is great news!!!! YAYAYAY

----------


## DeadEye

urban planning gone wrong

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Max Rockatansky

@Anonymous, those are great sources for starting a thread.  Why don't you start one on it?

----------


## DeadEye

> @Anonymous, those are great sources for starting a thread.  Why don't you start one on it?


People don't really care so much nowadays about what is really happening in America. Too damned busy living life , I suppose. I mean seriously, when was the last time any of the news shows have done stories on the effects of governmental policies on everyday Americans? If I were to start a thread it would go no where fairly quickly. How about you start one and I'll jump in.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> People don't really care so much nowadays about what is really happening in America. Too damned busy living life , I suppose. I mean seriously, when was the last time any of the news shows have done stories on the effects of governmental policies on everyday Americans? If I were to start a thread it would go no where fairly quickly. How about you start one and I'll jump in.


They do it all the time.  The problem isn't the lack of attention on our problems, but what the solutions to our problems should be.

Again.  Good topic for it's own thread if you're interested in discussing it.

----------


## DeadEye

What is courage? What defines a courageous act? It is said that the  brave and cowardly person are both fearful. However, it is the brave one  who faces his fear and does what needs to be done. We will be faced  with many things that scare us throughout our lives. How can we become  the kind of people that face our fear and do it anyway? Human growth  takes place when we take small steps. Each time we face our fears we  become more of the courageous person that we would like to be.

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

fyrenza (04-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Damn,, I forgot what thread I was in   :Geez:

----------

Perianne (03-29-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Think about this

----------


## DeadEye

What is a police man?

----------


## DeadEye

Would you risk your life for liberty?

----------


## Trinnity

Good stuff, Anonymous.

----------

DeadEye (03-29-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

I'm eat in nanner puddin and it's sooo goood.

----------

Invayne (04-01-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Ay aynt had nanner puddin inna laaaawng tahm.....

----------


## DeadEye

> Ay aynt had nanner puddin inna laaaawng tahm.....


Everyone needs to eat nanner puddin at least once a month. What's wrong with you girl?  :Smiley20:

----------

Invayne (04-03-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Funny new avatar, @Anonymous!  Thanks for the laugh.

----------

DeadEye (04-03-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Funny new avatar, @Anonymous!  Thanks for the laugh.


Thanks, it's my Easter avatar.

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-10-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

My goose lays eggs for two weeks (one about every other day) this time of year and I hand them out to the mothers at my gym as novelties for Easter eggs.

While jogging today in Greensboro, NC, I noticed a neighborhood sign for an Easter egg hunt in the park this week end.  Two weeks early but an egg hunt is an egg hunt, eh? 

Saw this today too:

----------

DeadEye (04-11-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Yesterday I went with my wife to walmart and I saw this man dressed as a women with high hills and make up. As if that wasn't enough, he didn't shave his legs. My motto is that if you are going to do something,do it right and do it to the best of your ability. Some people in this country have worse psychological problems than me, apparently.

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-11-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yesterday I went with my wife to walmart and I saw this man dressed as a women with high hills and make up. As if that wasn't enough, he didn't shave his legs. My motto is that if you are going to do something,do it right and do it to the best of your ability. Some people in this country have worse psychological problems than me, apparently.


"It takes all kinds" as the saying goes.  Still, s/he would have made a great addition to this website: http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/photos/ 

Did you take a picture? If so, hopefully not an upskirt one.  Some people around here get upset at that idea.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeadEye

> "It takes all kinds" as the saying goes.  Still, s/he would have made a great addition to this website: http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/photos/ 
> 
> Did you take a picture? If so, hopefully not an upskirt one.  Some people around here get upset at that idea.



Nope,didn't have my camera but that's a good idea. I think I'll take one along next time.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yesterday I went with my wife to walmart and I saw this man dressed as a women with high hills and make up. As if that wasn't enough, he didn't shave his legs. My motto is that if you are going to do something,do it right and do it to the best of your ability. Some people in this country have worse psychological problems than me, apparently.


They don't do it to dress as a woman.

They do it to OUTRAGE OTHERS.

Because they're sick.  Like other manifestations of radical Leftism are demonstration of mental illness.

----------


## DeadEye

> They don't do it to dress as a woman.
> 
> They do it to OUTRAGE OTHERS.
> 
> Because they're sick.  Like other manifestations of radical Leftism are demonstration of mental illness.


Oh, I'm sure there is a psychological explanation for the behavior, it's just the abnormal behavior was so outrageous that no one seemed disturbed about it at all, as if it was normal. Do people even know what normal is anymore?

----------


## DeadEye

For those of you that don't know how

----------

Trinnity (04-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Damned democrats.

----------

Invayne (04-16-2014),Trinnity (04-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Trinnity (04-16-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> Damned democrats.


*...................This !!!!! ^*

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Bland

Just looking around. I've been lurking and reading mostly up til now. Place looks pretty busy.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Cleaned out the pool and filled it up yesterday.  Adding chlorine tab and hooking up the filter today.

Nothing fancy, just one of those above ground pools like this: http://www.amazon.com/Intex-12-Foot-...8120978&sr=1-2

Cheap fun and great to float around in for a dip on a hot Texas day.

It looks like the manufacturer stopped making them, but they're still being sold.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Cleaned out the pool and filled it up yesterday.  Adding chlorine tab and hooking up the filter today.
> 
> Nothing fancy, just one of those above ground pools like this: http://www.amazon.com/Intex-12-Foot-...8120978&sr=1-2
> 
> Cheap fun and great to float around in for a dip on a hot Texas day.
> 
> It looks like the manufacturer stopped making them, but they're still being sold.


Always wondered:  How do you keep the thing from getting as hot as bathwater?  In-ground pools, unless they're very small, they're in enough good cool dirt that they stay a reasonable temperature.  But those above-grounders, especially the small ones...the southwestern sun would just set it to boiling.

Be okay after sundown; but in the evening...a hot bath is nice but not when you've been in triple-digit heat all day.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Always wondered:  How do you keep the thing from getting as hot as bathwater?  In-ground pools, unless they're very small, they're in enough good cool dirt that they stay a reasonable temperature.  But those above-grounders, especially the small ones...the southwestern sun would just set it to boiling.
> 
> Be okay after sundown; but in the evening...a hot bath is nice but not when you've been in triple-digit heat all day.


These pools aren't like the foot high kiddie pools.  At 30-36 inches, they are deep enough to stay cool.  It's big enough to stay cooler than the OAT.  Definitely cooler than skin temperature so temperature isn't a problem.  The problem is evaporation.  I have a well, so I don't have to worry about the cost of running a hundred gallons of water into it once a week.  I've seen the water level drop a few inches in a day or so.  A cover helps but it's a PITA.  Easier (and cooler) to just run the hose in it for an hour.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Besides, at $120, how can you lose?  I consider these things to be disposable fun.  That fact I'm going to get at least two seasons out of this one is bonus.

The more expensive items are the chlorine tabs and "shock" chemicals.  I spent almost $80 on just that crap.  The good news is I still have plenty left over, so I should be good for the summer. 

FWIW; I've had the inflatable ring type Intex pools.  Good stuff, but if you have a cat like I do,  you'll find the inflatable ring isn't claw proof.

----------


## DeadEye

The failed liberal agenda

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Barry Goldwater was great!   His speech on the religious right was well ahead of it's time.  He called it correctly.

http://www.bluenc.com/barry-goldwate...and-gay-rights
_"The religious factions that are growing throughout our land are not using their religious clout with wisdom. They are trying to force government leaders into following their position 100 percent. If you disagree with these religious groups on a particular moral issue, they complain, they threaten you with a loss of money or votes or both._

_I'm frankly sick and tired of the political preachers across this country telling me as a citizen that if I want to be a moral person, I must believe in 'A,' 'B,' 'C' and 'D.' Just who do they think they are? And from where do they presume to claim the right to dictate their moral beliefs to me? And I am even more angry as a legislator who must endure the threats of every religious group who thinks it has some God-granted right to control my vote on every roll call in the Senate. I am warning them today: I will fight them every step of the way if they try to dictate their moral convictions to all Americans in the name of 'conservatism.' "_
--Speech in the US Senate (16 September 1981)


_"Mark my word, if and when these preachers get control of the [Republican] party, and they're sure trying to do so, it's going to be a terrible damn problem. Frankly, these people frighten me. Politics and governing demand compromise. But these Christians believe they are acting in the name of God, so they can't and won't compromise. I know, I've tried to deal with them."_
--Said in November 1994, as quoted in John Dean, Conservatives Without Conscience (2006)


_"I think every good Christian ought to kick Falwell right in the ass."_
--Said in July 1981 in response to Moral Majority founder Jerry Falwell's opposition to the nomination of Sandra Day O'Connor to the Supreme Court, of which Falwell had said, "Every good Christian should be concerned." Time Magazine, (20 July, 1981)

----------


## DeadEye

> Barry Goldwater was great!   His speech on the religious right was well ahead of it's time.  He called it correctly.
> 
> http://www.bluenc.com/barry-goldwate...and-gay-rights
> _"The religious factions that are growing throughout our land are not using their religious clout with wisdom. They are trying to force government leaders into following their position 100 percent. If you disagree with these religious groups on a particular moral issue, they complain, they threaten you with a loss of money or votes or both._
> 
> _I'm frankly sick and tired of the political preachers across this country telling me as a citizen that if I want to be a moral person, I must believe in 'A,' 'B,' 'C' and 'D.' Just who do they think they are? And from where do they presume to claim the right to dictate their moral beliefs to me? And I am even more angry as a legislator who must endure the threats of every religious group who thinks it has some God-granted right to control my vote on every roll call in the Senate. I am warning them today: I will fight them every step of the way if they try to dictate their moral convictions to all Americans in the name of 'conservatism.' "_
> --Speech in the US Senate (16 September 1981)
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, going back in time is about the only way to find real conservatives anymore.

----------

Trinnity (04-25-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

oh.  really.   Conservatives disagree with your stand and they deny you votes or campaign cash.  Well too.  Freakin'.  BAD.  THAT is the way it works.  If you don't like it, change parties...oh wait.  Republicans already have.

----------


## DeadEye

> oh.  really.   Conservatives disagree with your stand and they deny you votes or campaign cash.  Well too.  Freakin'.  BAD.  THAT is the way it works.  If you don't like it, change parties...oh wait.  Republicans already have.


What,, you want me to vote democrat? Some conservatives think Goldwater was a liberal. What do you think?

----------


## Trinnity

More of a libertarian, I'd say.

----------

DeadEye (04-25-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> More of a libertarian, I'd say.


He sure was, with a dislike for the heavy hand of government.

----------

Invayne (04-26-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yea, going back in time is about the only way to find real conservatives anymore.


Unfortunately true.   All to often, I found myself paraphrasing Ronald Reagan in saying "I didn't leave the Republican Party.  The Republican Party left me".   It's not the same party I joined in 1974.

----------

Invayne (04-26-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> What,, you want me to vote democrat? Some conservatives think Goldwater was a liberal. What do you think?


That's the irony.  Goldwater's nickname?  "Mr. Conservative".   When the Republican's started moving away from true conservatism and becoming polar opposite Liberals, Goldwater was attacked by a movement he helped form.   He become more of an inspiration for Libertarians than "modern conservatives".  

Just as _modern liberal_s have sullied the meaning of liberalism, the liberalism our Founders knew, _modern conservatives_ have done the same to conservatism.

----------

DeadEye (04-25-2014),Invayne (04-26-2014),Trinnity (04-25-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> More of a libertarian, I'd say.


Since all the true conservatives are gone, I agree.

http://archive.today/29J5
_ "I have little interest in streamlining government or in making it more efficient, for I mean to reduce its size. I do not undertake to promote welfare, for I propose to extend freedom. My aim is not to pass laws, but to repeal them. It is not to inaugurate new programs, but to cancel old ones that do violence to the Constitution, or that have failed in their purpose, or that impose on the people an unwarranted financial burden. I will not attempt to discover whether legislation is 'needed' before I have first determined whether it is constitutionally permissible. And if I should later be attacked for neglecting my constituents"interests,' I shall reply that I was informed their main interest is liberty and that in that cause, I am doing the very best I can."_

----------

DeadEye (04-25-2014),Invayne (04-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Since all the true conservatives are gone, I agree.
> 
> http://archive.today/29J5
> _ "I have little interest in streamlining government or in making it more efficient, for I mean to reduce its size. I do not undertake to promote welfare, for I propose to extend freedom. My aim is not to pass laws, but to repeal them. It is not to inaugurate new programs, but to cancel old ones that do violence to the Constitution, or that have failed in their purpose, or that impose on the people an unwarranted financial burden. I will not attempt to discover whether legislation is 'needed' before I have first determined whether it is constitutionally permissible. And if I should later be attacked for neglecting my constituents"interests,' I shall reply that I was informed their main interest is liberty and that in that cause, I am doing the very best I can."_


That is leadership, standing for what is right and true.

----------

Invayne (04-26-2014),Max Rockatansky (04-26-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I've been wondering, though...

Things have advanced and become too worm-eaten and hollowed out to follow Goldwater's, or even Reagan's, way at this point in history. It might be far too late in the day for such quaint notions as libertarianism and constitutionalism.

I'm actually at a point right now of quite considerable philosophical turmoil and chaos. I feel I have no moorings and reference points, politically, any more.

And it all revolves around the very notion of 'liberty'. I'm not so sure placing it front and centre by the western democracies has been the wisest course to have taken.

What has been the result of this celebration of liberty has been the unleashing of the Id, every evil and dark force  that sensible civilizations keep under control has been allowed to burst forth unimpeded. It has overturned everything, and not in a good way. 

Destruction of any sensible sexual restraint has given us a galloping and aggressive gay movement and gay marriage, abortion on demand, the sexualization of childhood [which means its end], and the constant extension of what's tolerable.

The work of 'liberty'.

Destruction of any sense of restraint or limits on recreational drugs. The work of 'liberty'.

The deterioration of decorum and language, with men wearing flip-flops at work and poor grammar and vulgarity in language and style being not only tolerated but taken as the norm. 

The work of 'liberty'.

Easy acceptance of corruption and bad faith in office accepted as long as the taxpayer-funded freebies keep coming in.

The work of 'liberty'.

I can go on and on.

All this emphasis on 'Liberty' has only freed the devil within, not the angel. It has lowered every standard, not raised them. Extending the limits of liberty has given us Haight-Ashbury, Woodstock, Madonna, Beyonce, 'The L Word', 'Big Brother', Miley Cyrus, and 'THe View'.

Two cheers for 'Liberty'...where would we be without it...

I don't know any more. Maybe it's too late for everything.

Yes, these are night thoughts.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

It's never too late to change.   What we cannot do is turn back the clock.   We aren't the nation of 2.1 million people in horses and buggies when our nation was formed and we aren't the nation of 192 million in 1964 when LBJ beat Goldwater in the Presidential election.  Then we were a nation of transistors, black and white televisions, the first Gemini astronauts hadn't even launched and the Cold War was intense.  The Cold War was a major part of the 1964 election as the Johnson "Daisy" attack ad displayed.  




Times change as do problems and challenges.  People, basic human psychology remains the same.

----------


## DeadEye

Liberty is a two edged sword. Better all the decadence that goes with it than to have no sovereignty over ones life.

----------

Invayne (04-26-2014),Max Rockatansky (04-26-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Liberty is a two edged sword. Better all the decadence that goes with it than to have no sovereignty over ones life.


Agreed.  With Freedom comes the acceptance that others will do things not to one's liking or approval.  Those who seek to chip away at the freedoms of others are chipping away at their own freedoms.  It may start out as feel good laws against drugs or guns but eventually it will encroach on other freedoms as we've seen with the bloating of the Federal government.

----------

DeadEye (04-26-2014),Invayne (04-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Agreed.  With Freedom comes the acceptance that others will do things not to one's liking or approval.  Those who seek to chip away at the freedoms of others are chipping away at their own freedoms.  It may start out as feel good laws against drugs or guns but eventually it will encroach on other freedoms as we've seen with the bloating of the Federal government.


Very few really understands what liberty is or what it means to be a sovereign being. Even less understand what rights are. If it were so we wouldn't be where we are today in some respects.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Very few really understands what liberty is or what it means to be a sovereign being. Even less understand what rights are. If it were so we wouldn't be where we are today in some respects.


Agreed.  We see this especially with political extremists.  There's a large thread about the excesses of a particular LWL forum, but we have right wing extremists on this forum who prefer a police state rather than a free state.  We have right wing extremists who complain their religious rights are being limited but frequently advocate for the abolition of religions not their own.  The hypocrisy is sickening, but the adverse effect on liberty is frightening.

----------

Invayne (04-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Agreed.  We see this especially with political extremists.  There's a large thread about the excesses of a particular LWL forum, but we have right wing extremists on this forum who prefer a police state rather than a free state.  We have right wing extremists who complain their religious rights are being limited but frequently advocate for the abolition of religions not their own.  The hypocrisy is sickening, but the adverse effect on liberty is frightening.


I think has a lot to do with fear for both sides. They are afraid to embrace freedom and somehow feel secure with an overbearing omnipresent government. I have a hard time trying to understand the disconnect.

----------

Invayne (04-26-2014),Max Rockatansky (04-26-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> I've been wondering, though...
> 
> Things have advanced and become too worm-eaten and hollowed out to follow Goldwater's, or even Reagan's, way at this point in history. It might be far too late in the day for such quaint notions as libertarianism and constitutionalism.
> 
> I'm actually at a point right now of quite considerable philosophical turmoil and chaos. I feel I have no moorings and reference points, politically, any more.
> 
> And it all revolves around the very notion of 'liberty'. I'm not so sure placing it front and centre by the western democracies has been the wisest course to have taken.
> 
> What has been the result of this celebration of liberty has been the unleashing of the Id, every evil and dark force  that sensible civilizations keep under control has been allowed to burst forth unimpeded. It has overturned everything, and not in a good way. 
> ...


I really should save this rant for posterity somewhere. Wow...




> Extending the limits of liberty has given us 'Big Brother'.


I find that one especially humorous.

----------


## Invayne

> I've been wondering, though...
> 
> Things have advanced and become too worm-eaten and hollowed out to follow Goldwater's, or even Reagan's, way at this point in history. It might be far too late in the day for such quaint notions as libertarianism and constitutionalism.
> 
> I'm actually at a point right now of quite considerable philosophical turmoil and chaos. I feel I have no moorings and reference points, politically, any more.
> 
> And it all revolves around the very notion of 'liberty'. I'm not so sure placing it front and centre by the western democracies has been the wisest course to have taken.
> 
> What has been the result of this celebration of liberty has been the unleashing of the Id, every evil and dark force  that sensible civilizations keep under control has been allowed to burst forth unimpeded. It has overturned everything, and not in a good way. 
> ...


I really should save this rant for posterity somewhere. Wow...




> Extending the limits of liberty has given us 'Big Brother'.


I find that one especially humorous.

Maybe we should start a whole thread on this. "Is Liberty Overrated?"  :Geez:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I really should save this rant for posterity somewhere. Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> I find that one especially humorous.
> 
> Maybe we should start a whole thread on this. "Is Liberty Overrated?"


Believe it or not, I wish I could be like you: a simple, strong faith, unreflective, unhaunted by doubts.

----------


## Invayne

WHY did that post twice???

----------


## Invayne

> Believe it or not, I wish I could be like you: a simple, strong faith, unreflective, unhaunted by doubts.


Everybody has doubts. I don't like everything I see either. But thinking like that will bring nothing but oppression. You don't want that, do you?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Everybody has doubts. I don't like everything I see either. But thinking like that will bring nothing but oppression. You don't want that, do you?


I REFUSE to believe that The United States of America was such a terribly oppressive country up til 1965; that is until hippies and yippies granted everyone the 'gift' of 'liberty' by their antics!!! I REFUSE to believe that America before 1965 was a dark wilderness of oppression for most people!! And let's leave Jim Crow laws out of this discussion, because those WERE oppressive, and a local exception.

Because before then there were a _LOT_ of laws regulating people's behaviour, from the Revolution til it all started to crumble in the 60s.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I think has a lot to do with fear for both sides. They are afraid to embrace freedom and somehow feel secure with an overbearing omnipresent government. I have a hard time trying to understand the disconnect.


Again, unfortunately true.  Fear is a big driver of human behavior.  Smart people can see their way through it, but the "less smart" people often let it rule over them.  They're afraid of what they don't understand.  Sometimes that fear turns into hate and is very destructive.

----------


## Invayne

> I REFUSE to believe that The United States of America was such a terribly oppressive country up til 1965; that is until hippies and yippies granted everyone the 'gift' of 'liberty' by their antics!!! I REFUSE to believe that America before 1965 was a dark wilderness of oppression for most people!! And let's leave Jim Crow laws out of this discussion, because those WERE oppressive, and a local exception.
> 
> Because before then there were a _LOT_ of laws regulating people's behaviour, from the Revolution til it all started to crumble in the 60s.


Damn, I thought we had A LOT more freedom years ago than we do now. I certainly wouldn't blame the current loss of freedom on the hippies...LOL! 

Perhaps you would be happier somewhere like...oh...Saudi Arabia maybe?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I've been wondering, though...
> 
> Things have advanced and become too worm-eaten and hollowed out to follow Goldwater's, or even Reagan's, way at this point in history. It might be far too late in the day for such quaint notions as libertarianism and constitutionalism.
> 
> I'm actually at a point right now of quite considerable philosophical turmoil and chaos. I feel I have no moorings and reference points, politically, any more.
> 
> And it all revolves around the very notion of 'liberty'. I'm not so sure placing it front and centre by the western democracies has been the wisest course to have taken.
> 
> What has been the result of this celebration of liberty has been the unleashing of the Id, every evil and dark force  that sensible civilizations keep under control has been allowed to burst forth unimpeded. It has overturned everything, and not in a good way. 
> ...


What you are seeing is the "corruption" of the People - as Franklin warned of.  The Constitution, as John Adams also said, is only fit for a moral and religious people and is wholly unsuitable for any other.

The American government as created can function in an environment of morality.  It cannot IMPOSE that morality - moral guidance must come from other sources.  From parents; from churches; passed down from leaders to commoners, from parents to children.

THAT is lost.  Maybe irreversibly; maybe not; but until we regain a moral foundation, we WILL have the kind of corrupt, foolish, thieving and lying government we have now.

It is not Liberty that gave it to us.  It is moral debasement, as brought to us by liberalism in the schools and institutions.

----------



----------


## Toefoot

Up in the morning....cadence

Have some clients at Ft. Riley (Big Red One) Kansas so I arrived here yesterday staying on Custer hill. Time to check out the mess hall to see if things have changed since 2007. 

*Up in the morning 'fore the break of day**I don't like it, no way**Eat my breakfast way too soon**Hungry as a hound dog, 'fore noon**Went to the mess hall on my knees**I said, "Mess SGT., Mess SGT., feed me please!"**Mess SGT. said with a big ol' grin**"If you wanna be Airborne, you gotta be thin"*

----------


## Max Rockatansky

My dad was based at Ft. Riley the summer of 1963 for a few months then we moved to Ft. Rucker. Base housing there was brand new and all I remember of it (I was 7) was it was dry, flat and all dirt/sand.  No trees, bushes or grass.

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------

DeadEye (05-04-2014),Invayne (05-05-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Every year I have mechanical problems with my mower. It's a comet I have owned since we moved here over 30 years ago. This morning the sprocket for the starter needed replacing. Apparently the spring broke and it did not disengage. No problem really, 3 bucks and an hour later I mowing. I got the back done and bam! one side of my mulching blade came off. I'm done for today.

----------


## Invayne

> Every year I have mechanical problems with my mower. It's a comet I have owned since we moved here over 30 years ago. This morning the sprocket for the starter needed replacing. Apparently the spring broke and it did not disengage. No problem really, 3 bucks and an hour later I mowing. I got the back done and bam! one side of my mulching blade came off. I'm done for today.


My dandelions are so high in the front yard, and I can't mow anything because my blade is as dull as butter and I can't change the blade because it's rusted on, I think. I'll have to weed whack until I can afford to take it to the shop...  :Geez:

----------


## Calypso Jones

I took the Golf cart down to the horse shoe pit and got a flat tire...so.   I brought it back to the house and waited for the Captain to get home to fix it. :Smiley20:    it pays to have a guy around the house.   sometimes.

----------


## Invayne

> I took the Golf cart down to the horse shoe pit and got a flat tire...so.   I brought it back to the house and waited for the Captain to get home to fix it.   it pays to have a guy around the house.   sometimes.


Yeah, I guess I'll have to hire one soon.

----------

DeadEye (05-06-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> My dandelions are so high in the front yard, and I can't mow anything because my blade is as dull as butter and I can't change the blade because it's rusted on, I think. I'll have to weed whack until I can afford to take it to the shop...


I went out after supper and took mine off. Must've been ten years since the last time. The bolts were rusted and I ended up using vice grips to get it off.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> My dandelions are so high in the front yard, and I can't mow anything because my blade is as dull as butter and I can't change the blade because it's rusted on, I think. I'll have to weed whack until I can afford to take it to the shop...


http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Dandelion-Wine



> Dandelions are in season during the spring and summer months, but they lend themselves deliciously to a beverage you can serve year-round. April and May are the best months to harvest dandelions for the purpose of wine making in the Northern hemisphere.
> 
> -----
> 
> 1 package (7 g) dried brewing yeast1/4 cup (60 mL) warm water2 quarts (230 g) whole dandelion flowers
> Using 2 quarts+ of just the petals can make for a less bitter wine.[2]4 quarts water (3.785 L)1 cup (240 mL) orange juice3 tablespoons (45 g) fresh lemon juice3 tablespoons (45 g) fresh lime juice1/2 teaspoon (1.25 g) powdered ginger3 tablespoons (18 g) coarsely chopped orange zest; avoid any white pith1 tablespoon (6 g) coarsely chopped lemon zest; avoid any white pith6 cups (1200 g) sugar

----------

DeadEye (05-07-2014),Invayne (05-07-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

An easier Dandelion Wine recipe which I'll try next week if I have enough flowers:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/dandelion-wine/


More recipes:  http://www.mnn.com/food/recipes/blog...dandelion-wine

----------

Invayne (05-07-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> An easier Dandelion Wine recipe which I'll try next week if I have enough flowers:
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/dandelion-wine/
> 
> 
> More recipes:  http://www.mnn.com/food/recipes/blog...dandelion-wine



Do you use just the flower?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Do you use just the flower?


For the wine, yes.  It takes a gallon milk jug full to make a batch.

----------

DeadEye (05-07-2014),Invayne (05-07-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Yeah, I guess I'll have to hire one soon.


Probably less trouble than marrying one.

----------


## Invayne

> Probably less trouble than marrying one.


Heh...mine was no trouble.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Picked half a gallon of dandelions today before becoming bored.  I also bought the other supplies needed for making a batch of dandelion wine.  Boiling some old wine bottles now then will let them cool while I make the wine batch.

There are several recipes on the Internet and I'm selecting what I like from them based on a combination of taste, ease and materials at hand.  For example, I didn't buy oranges for zest, but will use some bottled orange-pineapple juice.   I like the idea of powdered ginger and will use it since I already have it. 

Two thoughts come foremost to mind:  Most recipes recommend a higher dandelion ratio to batch, so I won't over stretch my meager 1/2 gallon of flowers.  I'll just make a gallon of wine.   The second thought is aging and racking then reracking.  It will be at least fall before I see if this stuff is worth the effort.  

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/dandelio.asp

http://www.mnn.com/food/recipes/blog...dandelion-wine

http://tcpermaculture.blogspot.com/2...lion-wine.html
There is no "right" way to make Dandelion Wine.  I came across literally hundreds of recipes in my search.    The basic components are as follows:

*Dandelions* - either petals only or petals with the flower head and no stalk
*Water* - Needed for volume.
*Body building agent* - since dandelion wine is a light wine without body (sense of alcohol and a sense of feeling in the mouth), other ingredients are used to add body.  Golden raisins, white grape juice, figs, and dates have all been used.  The lighter the color, the more "true" the dandelion wine will look.
*Acid* - Citrus is used most often as lemons and oranges, but a bottle of "acid blends" can be used as well
*Sugar* - Needed for alcohol production. Granulated sugar is most common but other sugars can be used.  Honey can be used to make a Dandelion Mead.  The amount of sugar affects the end alcohol content.  But before you dump a bunch of sugar to make a high alcohol wine, remember that only certain yeasts can continue to make alcohol in a high alcohol environment.  Higher alcohol will usually make the wine drier.
*Yeast* - Typically white wine yeast is used.  There are so many available.  Each yeast strain will give its own subtle flavor differences, so experiment!
*Yeast Nutrient* - This is usually used in non-grape wines so that the growing yeast can continue to propagate.

----------

DeadEye (05-12-2014),Invayne (05-11-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Wow...I just got a call from someone at the US Treasury....the guy had an accent, sounded like African. He told me I was selected to receive $9000 from the government and I can use the money to pay bills, have work done on the house...anything! He asked me what I wanted to use the money for (he had to make a record of that) and I told him I had to pay property taxes. He asked me how old I was, so I told him. Then he said "Are you happily single, or happily married?" I couldn't hold my laughter in anymore, so I had to say Goodbye.

Then I thought...OMG, what if this was legit? I must call back! Caller ID said 202-456-7890 (easy number to remember, yes?) and to my surprise, it was not a working number.

Why's da gubmint messin wit me??? :Geez:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

More likely a scam artist trolling and hoping to hook someone with a final "and just to finish this up, I need your account number and SSN then we'll be done!  Congratulations!"

----------

Invayne (05-15-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> More likely a scam artist trolling and hoping to hook someone with a final "and just to finish this up, I need your account number and SSN then we'll be done!  Congratulations!"


He assured me that he didn't want my SSN! LOL!!

How in the world do these idiots call from a non-working number??

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> He assured me that he didn't want my SSN! LOL!!
> 
> How in the world do these idiots call from a non-working number??


 @Cal might know.  Spoofing phone numbers in the digital age seems to be a common practice with scammers.

----------

Matt (05-15-2014)

----------


## Matt

> Wow...I just got a call from someone at the US Treasury....the guy had an accent, sounded like African. He told me I was selected to receive $9000 from the government and I can use the money to pay bills, have work done on the house...anything! He asked me what I wanted to use the money for (he had to make a record of that) and I told him I had to pay property taxes. He asked me how old I was, so I told him. Then he said "Are you happily single, or happily married?" I couldn't hold my laughter in anymore, so I had to say Goodbye.
> 
> Then I thought...OMG, what if this was legit? I must call back! Caller ID said 202-456-7890 (easy number to remember, yes?) and to my surprise, it was not a working number.
> 
> Why's da gubmint messin wit me???


 @Invayne @Max Rockatansky


A scam. Please report it to the US Treasury Department so others will not be effected. Federal agencies will NEVER contact you via telephone for a matter like this. In addition the US Treasury does not decide who gets money from the government at all. That would be a role for the IRS, especially because the money is taxable against your income, and they are the public side. The Treasury is more about printing money, balancing the nation's check books, etc. It does not deal with individual citizens as far as I am aware.




> *TAXPAYERS: Beware of IRS Impersonators! Don't become a victim this filing season... read more.
> If you believe you have been a victim of an IRS Impersonation Scam, contact us.
> *





> *TIGTA Warns of “Largest Ever” Phone Fraud Scam Targeting Taxpayers*
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Treasury Inspector General for Taxpayer Administration (TIGTA) today issued a warning to taxpayers to beware of phone calls from individuals claiming to represent the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) in an effort to defraud them.
> “This is the largest scam of its kind that we have ever seen,” said J. Russell George, the Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration. George noted that TIGTA has received reports of over 20,000 contacts and has become aware of thousands of victims who have collectively paid over $1 million as a result of the scam, in which individuals make unsolicited calls to taxpayers fraudulently claiming to be IRS officials.
> 
> 
> “The increasing number of people receiving these unsolicited calls from individuals who fraudulently claim to represent the IRS is alarming,” he said. “At all times, and particularly during the tax filing season, we want to make sure that innocent taxpayers are alert to this scam so they are not harmed by these criminals,” George said, adding, “Do not become a victim.”
> 
> ...

----------

Invayne (05-15-2014),Max Rockatansky (05-15-2014)

----------


## Invayne

This wasn't about owing taxes, this was like winning a prize! And he didn't mention the IRS...he said he was from the US Treasury.

----------


## Matt

Same thing. Different scam. The IRS is the public side of the US Treasury.

----------


## fyrenza

Call Centers (telemarketing operations) generally have "trunk lines" for their telephones, 
and pay for, say, 100 numbers,

but because they don't want customers to call IN,

all of the calls go OUT registered as the "Main Number."

It sounds like the business that called you opt'ed for *no* calls to come in,
even on that main line.

----------

Invayne (05-15-2014),Max Rockatansky (05-15-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

My first batch of dandelion wine is fermenting nicely.  The instructions said to poke a few holes in the balloons to act like a fermentation lock; letting gas out but also keeping foreign yeast and microbes from coming in.  

At the moment, they look like a group of sailors going onto shore leave.



Recipe methods vary.  In 3 weeks, I can rack the wine into new bottles and store or I can wait 60 days until the fermentation is complete and all the sediments drop to the bottom leaving clear wine then rack it to storage containers.   I haven't decided yet.

----------

Invayne (05-17-2014)

----------


## Karl

> My first batch of dandelion wine is fermenting nicely.  The instructions said to poke a few holes in the balloons to act like a fermentation lock; letting gas out but also keeping foreign yeast and microbes from coming in.  
> 
> At the moment, they look like a group of sailors going onto shore leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe methods vary.  In 3 weeks, I can rack the wine into new bottles and store or I can wait 60 days until the fermentation is complete and all the sediments drop to the bottom leaving clear wine then rack it to storage containers.   I haven't decided yet.



You can make wine out of dandelions WOW

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You can make wine out of dandelions WOW


Lots of things can be turned into wine.  

I've always wanted to make a batch of dandelion wine ever since I read Ray Bradbury's story as a kid.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Max Rockatansky

I'm going to kill me a fucking rooster sooner rather than later.   I have two (plus two hens) and one has been crowing incessantly  since 0600.  I'm sure it's Teriyaki since he appears to be the dominant one, but I can hear Stir-Fry chime in on occassion.

My original plan was to let Stir-Fry live up to his name around Fall when he is full grown, but now I may give him a reprieve and turn Teriyaki into a Sunday lunch sometime rather soon.

If Stir-Fry starts doing the same thing, he'll be next!

----------


## DeadEye

> I'm going to kill me a fucking rooster sooner rather than later.   I have two (plus two hens) and one has been crowing incessantly  since 0600.  I'm sure it's Teriyaki since he appears to be the dominant one, but I can hear Stir-Fry chime in on occassion.
> 
> My original plan was to let Stir-Fry live up to his name around Fall when he is full grown, but now I may give him a reprieve and turn Teriyaki into a Sunday lunch sometime rather soon.
> 
> If Stir-Fry starts doing the same thing, he'll be next!


We used to have a peacock that wandered around the neighborhood for a couple years and at times he would perch himself on our roof and just crow away. It was the loudest damned bird around. I guess someone or something finely done him in cause he ain't been around in a long time. We got guineas running loose as well but they are not quite as loud.

----------


## fyrenza

The peafowl's calls sound like they're screaming "HALP!!!"  lol

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Plan B:  The rooster(s) get a reprieve.  I've had them penned up in a large cage, but let them out to wander around the large fenced yard.  The crowing dropped dramatically as they were entertained chasing bugs and whatnot.

The door I built for the cage opens fully,but also has a Chicken-sized door/ramp.  I think I'll leave that ramp open all day/night and see if the freedom distracts them from crowing so much.

----------


## Invayne

> Plan B:  The rooster(s) get a reprieve.  I've had them penned up in a large cage, but let them out to wander around the large fenced yard.  The crowing dropped dramatically as they were entertained chasing bugs and whatnot.
> 
> The door I built for the cage opens fully,but also has a Chicken-sized door/ramp.  I think I'll leave that ramp open all day/night and see if the freedom distracts them from crowing so much.


Freedom doesn't do much to shut them up. My neighbors chickens used to run free and 1 rooster used to come in my yard and crow under my bedroom window. All. Fucking. Day. And I worked 3rd shift at the time. So I shot the bastard.

----------

DeadEye (05-25-2014),fyrenza (05-25-2014),Max Rockatansky (05-25-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Freedom doesn't do much to shut them up. My neighbors chickens used to run free and 1 rooster used to come in my yard and crow under my bedroom window. All. Fucking. Day. And I worked 3rd shift at the time. *So I shot the bastard*.


That's now Plan C.   :Smile:

----------


## Invayne

> That's now Plan C.


HAHA! I don't mind hearing roosters crow, but not when you have to sleep during the day. I was raised with chickens, and I have NEVER seen a rooster that crowed all day until these.

----------


## fyrenza

Yeah, about the ONLY way to overcome that instinct is to blast 'em!

OR, you could move their pen further away.

----------


## DeadEye

> Freedom doesn't do much to shut them up. My neighbors chickens used to run free and 1 rooster used to come in my yard and crow under my bedroom window. All. Fucking. Day. And I worked 3rd shift at the time. So I shot the bastard.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yeah, about the ONLY way to overcome that instinct is to blast 'em!
> 
> OR, you could move their pen further away.


A good idea, but that just means more walking to check on them, feed/water them.  
I like the Chicken Dinner idea better.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Dyam!  Almost blew myself up cutting up some metal with an oxy-acetylene torch.  A hose fitting sprung a leak and lit up in my welding-gloved hand. I tried to put it out with the other gloved hand, but couldn't contain the entire assembly enough to snuff it out so I put it down and leaped to the gas bottles to shut them off.  It was still burning and, not wanting to find out for how long it would burn, ran about 25 feet away to my fire extinguisher, came back and fired it off. 

Now I have to have it either recharged or buy a new one.  Not to mention buy a new set of hoses for my oxy-acetylene torch.

----------


## DeadEye

Damn, I'm glad you got it under control. Not too many people can remain calm in a crisis.

----------

Max Rockatansky (05-26-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Damn, I'm glad you got it under control. Not too many people can remain calm in a crisis.


For a few seconds there I think I gave my neighbors a pretty good impression of a Chinese fire drill!

As it was, it wasn't the first time I've set myself on fire, so I've had some practice.  :Smile: 

It was just the first time I've had an oxy-acetylene torch catch fire from a leak.

----------


## fyrenza

> Dyam!  Almost blew myself up cutting up some metal with an oxy-acetylene torch.  A hose fitting sprung a leak and lit up in my welding-gloved hand. I tried to put it out with the other gloved hand, but couldn't contain the entire assembly enough to snuff it out so I put it down and leaped to the gas bottles to shut them off.  It was still burning and, not wanting to find out for how long it would burn, ran about 25 feet away to my fire extinguisher, came back and fired it off. 
> 
> Now I have to have it either recharged or buy a new one.  Not to mention buy a new set of hoses for my oxy-acetylene torch.


I'm feeling better and better about NOT venturing off the porch, today.

----------

Max Rockatansky (05-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Max Rockatansky (05-26-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I always liked watching Red Skelton.  He had a good heart.

----------

DeadEye (05-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Trinnity

oooh burn

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

I've had one of those days when everything you eat runs through ya like crap through a goose. Thing is, we ate some cabbage for supper and now I don't know whether I have to fart or poop.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Cabbage usually gives me gas.  High fiber foods, which a lot of cabbage would provide, will make me crap a few times in a day. 

Ever had Kimchi?  Spicy, fermented cabbage?  Great stuff, but same results on the gas/crap front.  

Tonight I made crockpot roast beef with carrots, celery, onion and potatoes.... plus a can of beer and lots of fresh garlic.

----------


## Invayne

Wow, thanks for sharing that, guys! :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Too much lentil soup--which I'm wild about--acts like an IED in my large colon. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Wow, thanks for sharing that, guys!


Two nights ago I had grilled chicken breast cut into strips and served with canned baked beans mixed with lots of onion and jalapeno.  The fiber in the beans would have powered a small methane motorcycle.

----------


## DeadEye

> Cabbage usually gives me gas.  High fiber foods, which a lot of cabbage would provide, will make me crap a few times in a day. 
> 
> Ever had Kimchi?  Spicy, fermented cabbage?  Great stuff, but same results on the gas/crap front.  
> 
> Tonight I made crockpot roast beef with carrots, celery, onion and potatoes.... plus a can of beer and lots of fresh garlic.


Yes, I love Kimchi and beer. It's better to make it yourself though. The store bought stuff sucks.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yes, I love Kimchi and beer. It's better to make it yourself though. The store bought stuff sucks.


I'v never made it myself, but never had store bought stuff either.  I've had it in Korea and in US-based Korean restaurants.

----------


## DeadEye

> I'v never made it myself, but never had store bought stuff either.  I've had it in Korea and in US-based Korean restaurants.


There are 2 kinds, summer and winter. The longer it sits the better it gets.

http://www.chow.com/recipes/29505-ba...kimchi-kimchee

----------

Invayne (06-08-2014),Max Rockatansky (06-08-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> There are 2 kinds, summer and winter. The longer it sits the better it gets.
> 
> http://www.chow.com/recipes/29505-ba...kimchi-kimchee


Now you're making me hungry!  Thanks for the link.

----------


## Invayne

I still have an open jar of kimchi in the fridge from last summer. Is it still good?

My neighbor says it is...

----------


## DeadEye

> I still have an open jar of kimchi in the fridge from last summer. Is it still good?
> 
> My neighbor says it is...


As long as nothing is growing on it I would suppose but I have never had any that was that old. The oldest I have eaten was six months and it was great!

----------

Invayne (06-08-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I still have an open jar of kimchi in the fridge from last summer. Is it still good?
> 
> My neighbor says it is...


Should be.  If you have to run to the john every 10 minutes tomorrow and/or run out of TP, you'll know we were wrong.  :Smile:

----------


## Invayne

> Should be.  If you have to run to the john every 10 minutes tomorrow and/or run out of TP, you'll know we were wrong.


Heh...maybe I'll just throw it out and buy a smaller jar... :Undecided20:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Heh...maybe I'll just throw it out and buy a smaller jar...


That works too!


Today I went for my annual eye exam.  La-de-da, standard "old eyes" stuff, but a little extra "early signs of cataract" fogging due to a lifetime of being outdoors a lot. Nothing too bad, but a few years earlier than average.  Good use UV lenses and eye drops for the UV burn on the white corners of my eyes will help minimize further damage.

----------


## Invayne

Anyone have a savings account you haven't touched in a while? Be careful of what you keep in a safe deposit box or bank account....

----------


## DeadEye

> Anyone have a savings account you haven't touched in a while? Be careful of what you keep in a safe deposit box or bank account....


Yet, there are those who say there is no Marxism in this country and the communist are not their henchmen.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yet, there are those who say there is no Marxism in this country and the communist are not their henchmen.


True, but fascism and other authoritarian systems operate the same way.  They seek to control every aspect of citizen's lives.

----------


## DeadEye

> True, but fascism and other authoritarian systems operate the same way.  They seek to control every aspect of citizen's lives.


I agree, they are both collectivist systems which lead to war.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I agree, they are both collectivist systems which lead to war.


More correctly, IMO, domination.  War is just one means of dominating others.  It can be done politically and economically too.

----------


## DeadEye

> More correctly, IMO, domination.  War is just one means of dominating others.  It can be done politically and economically too.


I agree, which all domination eventually leads to war and unfortunately, sometimes more domination. We were a fortunate nation in that God blessed us with courageous, people loving men with means to show the world that men could live together without any man having dominion over another.

----------

Max Rockatansky (06-14-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> I agree, which all domination eventually leads to war and unfortunately, sometimes more domination. We were a fortunate nation in that God blessed us with courageous, people loving men with means to show the world that men could live together without any man having dominion over another.


You have got to be fucking kidding me...wait....I know you're kidding....right?

----------


## DeadEye

> You have got to be fucking kidding me...wait....I know you're kidding....right?


I know it seems hard to believe even though they continued slavery, yet they were great men compared to the spineless bastards we have now.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Invayne

This is how it is, right here......

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

> This is how it is, right here......


She needs one of these

----------

Invayne (07-02-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Invayne

Yeah,  it's hot. How hot is it, you ask...well, I'll tell you. I had some  sweet potatoes in the pantry, and I was going to cook one up for lunch.  Took out the bag, and one fell out onto the floor. It busted open. It  was already cooked. It wasn't slimy and watery like it was rotten. It  looked like it just came out of the oven...perfectly cooked. I probably  could've put butter and cinnamon on that thing and eaten it right off  the floor. Needless to say, I threw the bag away. Yeah, it's hot. LOL!!

----------


## Calypso Jones

that is weird.

----------


## Invayne

> that is weird.


No, it's hot.

----------


## Invayne

All wars are bankers' wars.....

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Bankers are generally terrified of wars. Wars have unpredictable results and unpredictability is bad for business.

----------


## Invayne

> Bankers are generally terrified of wars. Wars have unpredictable results and unpredictability is bad for business.


You couldn't be more wrong.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> You couldn't be more wrong.


You need to read Niall Ferguson's magisterial account of WWI called 'The Pity of War'; it goes into exceptional detail on the economic background. Prior ot the war, nobody in the business community believed a general war was even possible in Europe because it would cause utter financial collapse. All businesses except for munitions manufacturers faced the prospect of war in July 1914 with utter horror, and the banks, even in non-combatant countries at the time like the US, were VERY hard hit.

----------


## Maximatic

> You need to read Niall Ferguson's magisterial account of WWI called 'The Pity of War'; it goes into exceptional detail on the economic background. Prior ot the war, nobody in the business community believed a general war was even possible in Europe because it would cause utter financial collapse. All businesses except for munitions manufacturers faced the prospect of war in July 1914 with utter horror, and the banks, even in non-combatant countries at the time like the US, were VERY hard hit.


Governments spend borrowed money. Bankers are in the business of loaning money. War is expensive. When governments go to war, they borrow oodles of money from banks. Once that starts, bankers start taking in payments on money they never had. Of course bankers make a killing on war.

I'm sure your boy the historian can point out plenty of banks that happened to not do so well, for any period he needs to, to show what he wants to show, but it doesn't matter, if a banker has a strong enough incentive to help start a war, he will, and he does, so they do.

----------

Invayne (07-24-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

20th century wars were mostly funded, in capitalist countries, by central banks engaging in inflationary policies and floating government bonds, like the 'Liberty Bond' in the States.

Total wars demand considerable government control of the economy, private institutions by themselves would not have been able to sustain the war effort required.

----------


## Maximatic

> 20th century wars were mostly funded, in capitalist countries, by central banks engaging in inflationary policies and floating government bonds, like the 'Liberty Bond' in the States.
> 
> Total wars demand considerable government control of the economy, private institutions by themselves would not have been able to sustain the war effort required.


I know how it happened at what time. The 20th century was the beginning of successful sustained monopoly of money creation. The same small groups have been in positions to benefit from war for a century.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I know how it happened at what time. The 20th century was the beginning of successful sustained monopoly of money creation. The same small groups have been in positions to benefit from war for a century.


Smart investors can get rich from bad times as well as good. In war as in peace.

It's because they're smart investors, not because there's a deep, dark 'conspiracy'.

The cream rises to the top.

Ever read Pareto? Elites are inevitable. Leaders are natural. 

It's all but built into our DNA.

EMBRACE it; don't fight the laws of existence--try to master them and benefit from them.

Egalitarianism is a bad joke.

----------


## Maximatic

> Smart investors can get rich from bad times as well as good. In war as in peace.
> 
> It's because they're smart investors, not because there's a deep, dark 'conspiracy'.
> 
> The cream rises to the top.
> 
> Ever read Pareto? Elites are inevitable. Leaders are natural. 
> 
> It's all but built into our DNA.
> ...


Why are you trying to change the subject? I thought you wanted to talk about your belief that bankers don't like war.

Otherwise, there's nothing in that post I really care to dispute. I've only stated facts up to this point.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The creation of central banks largely greatly reduced instability in the banking system that was endemic in the 18th and 19th centuries. This resulted in a more rapid creation of wealth and social stability. It was a massive step forward. 

The fear and reluctance private banks experienced at the start of WWI was eventually allayed by the backing of central banks. This enabled to war effort to be sustained, financially, until victory.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

> Bankers are generally terrified of wars. Wars have unpredictable results and unpredictability is bad for business.


I'd suggest watching the you tube video All Wars Are Banker's War's.

So, my question I put to the board is this.

why do they call it a restroom if there is no resting in it?

And why call it a bathroom if there is no bath tub in it?

In my neck of the woods they have this thing called the Farmer's Market, where they sell the farmer and leave the produce.

----------


## Maximatic

> The creation of central banks largely greatly reduced instability in the banking system that was endemic in the 18th and 19th centuries. This resulted in a more rapid creation of wealth and social stability. It was a massive step forward. 
> 
> The fear and reluctance private banks experienced at the start of WWI was eventually allayed by the backing of central banks. This enabled to war effort to be sustained, financially, until victory.


It was a step. Not everything that happens is an improvement. Sometimes bad things happen. Monopolization of an industry through legislation is definitely a bad thing.

What you're calling instability is actually competition. It's a good thing. In the banking industry, it mitigates those bubbles and recessions that everyone complains about, so economies can grow without repeated large scale interruptions, and prevents the inflation tax, which is bigger than can be measured.




> This enabled to  war effort to be sustained, financially, until victory.


There's this awesome bridge I have. It has these really cool trusses that you wouldn't believe...

----------

Invayne (07-24-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> You need to read Niall Ferguson's magisterial account of WWI called 'The Pity of War'; it goes into exceptional detail on the economic background. Prior ot the war, nobody in the business community believed a general war was even possible in Europe because it would cause utter financial collapse. All businesses except for munitions manufacturers faced the prospect of war in July 1914 with utter horror, and the banks, even in non-combatant countries at the time like the US, were VERY hard hit.


Here, watch this. Bankers love war....

----------

DeadEye (07-24-2014)

----------


## Invayne

The German people are waking up...wtf is it going to take for the sheep of Amerika to do the same?

----------

DeadEye (07-24-2014),Trinnity (07-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

This ^^ is what I mean when I say I am anonymous and we are legion. There is no way this government can stand if the people (the legion) rises up and demands better government.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't want them giving me better government.  I'm about ready to see the whole thing destroyed along with those that brought this hell on us.

I know they want the destruction thinking that since they are sitting where they are, they will be the ones to rebuild.  ....the best laid plans of man aft gang aglee.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The possibilities for radical change exist every two to four years, but nobody seems interested. 

'The people' are too stupid and corrupt to 'stand up'.

It's been decades since I've believed in 'the people' doing anything important.

However, I'm a great believer in elites and centres of power. This is going to be a battle of conservative/moderately libertarian elites against progressivist/leftist ones. Salvation will lie in the former triumphing over the latter.

I'm a strict Machiavellian: I believe in POWER and dominating elites.

----------

DeadEye (07-24-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I don't want them giving me better government.  I'm about ready to see the whole thing destroyed along with those that brought this hell on us.


Does this mean you are ready to help destroy it?

----------


## Maximatic

> This ^^ is what I mean when I say I am anonymous and we are legion. There is no way this government can stand if the people (the legion) rises up and demands better government.


Sure, people can establish whatever kind of government they want. But, what they establish can only be as good as what the sum of them will acquiesce to. The best that people have demonstrated the ability to construct is a growing leviathan, where power is consolidated into the hands of one small group, as opposed to the hands of some other small group. Power corrupts. If you want small government, your task is to figure out how to keep it small, otherwise, you just aid in perpetuating a cycle of growing oppression and bloody revolution.

Demanding that your masters allow you better quarters won't make you free. Freedom can only come to people who know that they don't need a maser in the first place.

----------

DeadEye (07-24-2014),Invayne (07-24-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Germany is rejecting green energy too. Too costly and inefficient.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Bad day for travel here.  Stuck in hotel.  Would be nice to have an ice cold tea.

----------


## Trinnity

> The German people are waking up...wtf is it going to take for the sheep of Amerika to do the same?


Good viddy. Worth watching!!!!

----------


## Invayne

> The possibilities for radical change exist every two to four years, but nobody seems interested. 
> 
> 'The people' are too stupid and corrupt to 'stand up'.
> 
> It's been decades since I've believed in 'the people' doing anything important.
> 
> However, I'm a great believer in elites and centres of power. This is going to be a battle of conservative/moderately libertarian elites against progressivist/leftist ones. Salvation will lie in the former triumphing over the latter.
> 
> I'm a strict Machiavellian: I believe in POWER and dominating elites.


Yeah, and you're part of the problem, nanny stater. Good gawd.... :Geez:

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Meh, only ten thousand people out of millions of German people.

And it doesn't matter anyway. It won't be heard here in America and most people in America don't care.

----------


## Trinnity

They will care when it hits home. Too bad people have to learn the hard way. Every. Single. Time.

----------


## Invayne

> Meh, only ten thousand people out of millions of German people.
> 
> And it doesn't matter anyway. It won't be heard here in America and most people in America don't care.


True. Your average Amerikan is a fucking moron. I don't see any hope for us.

----------


## DeadEye

> True. Your average Amerikan is a fucking moron. I don't see any hope for us.


Things will change drastically in the near future from what they are today but the nature of life itself is fixed. Our hope is within us and how we adapt to the new paradigm. In our race to the top we became separated from natural life and have forgotten how to live off the land so to speak. Those who can adapt will see a new birth of freedom.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> True. Your average Amerikan is a fucking moron. I don't see any hope for us.


Only 47%, not 50%.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

From a thread that was closed as I was posting:




> Yes, Max, good analysis.


Thanks.  Truth always wins in the end even if it costs millions of dead human beings.

----------


## fyrenza

Great pic of Stalin's handiwork!

OH, WAIT!!!  NOOO ~ "*Uncle Joe*," I mean ~ that sweet, old duffer.

GAKKK!!!!!

Gee ...  Hitler wanted the Jews out of Germany because they had pretty much Taken Over the media,

but I'm <koff> just SURE _they_ wouldn't pursue any ulterior agenda.

Cripes.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

My surviving Leghorn chicken is finally laying eggs!  It will be another month or so before the Silky begins laying. 

I set up my game camera to see if I can see if they are using the water drip buckets I built.  All I've caught so far is the goose eating the chicken feed.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## EvilObamaClone

I really don't like it when videos have the words like "must see" in them. Those I will not watch.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

An actual conversation I had with a liberal. We were friends, but I ended the friendship because of this banter.

We were shooting the breeze when a pretty girl jogged down the world. She was attractive, and I said so.

My friend got mad at me and called me a Pervert.

So I called him a faggot.

Then he called me a homophobe.

Then I called him a heterophobe.

Then he got extremely angry with me because I was fighting him and started even more insulting and berating me to no end. So I threw him out.

You see, I do not accept the liberal way of thinking. The purpose of their insults is to put you down and control your opinions, beliefs, and how you express them. However, I find that kind of thing completely nonsensical, and will not abide by them. I'm a strong believer in the constitution, and will also not abide people who attempt to control my speech and how I express myself.

I also hate bullies to no end and this is a a form of bullying. I will never succumb to this sort of thing and will always fight it.

----------



----------


## Invayne

Because I care......

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

People like your friend drive me stark raving bonkers!! Sadly, one of my brothers AND his unspeakable radocal feminist wife are exactly like this!

We seldom speak....

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> An actual conversation I had with a liberal. We were friends, but I ended the friendship because of this banter.


Your choice of friends sucks.   :Smile:

----------


## DeadEye

hey y'all, rub some bacon on it.

----------

Invayne (08-02-2014),Trinnity (08-02-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## Invayne

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 

HAPPY dog!

----------


## EvilObamaClone

> Your choice of friends sucks.


Live and learn.

----------


## DeadEye

> Live and learn.


yule be awright. just rub some bacon on it.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Senior member is a pun in and of itself.

Because the word senior sounds like the two words of seen your.

----------

Max Rockatansky (08-02-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Today is my FRIDAY!  Woot!  Got a buzz on now, but also tired after a long day of work.  Thank God for DVRs, eh? Catching up on my favorite shows. Gotta love the tech these days.  It makes life so easy.

Tomorrow will involve some mowing and some other work around the house, but also relaxation.  Another great day to look forward to living.

----------

fyrenza (08-03-2014)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Went to Wall mart today.

Got three new movies.

Priest
Descent
Dragonball Evolution.

Gonna watch them tomorrow with a friend along with the second Thor movie.

I've seen Descent before.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I haven't seen any of them.  Is Descent the 2007 Rosario Dawson movie about her being raped?

----------


## EvilObamaClone

> I haven't seen any of them.  Is Descent the 2007 Rosario Dawson movie about her being raped?


No, it's about people who are spelunking and find an unexpected lifeform in the cave really far below the earth.

----------

Max Rockatansky (08-03-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Went to Wall mart today.
> 
> Got three new movies.
> 
> Priest
> Descent
> Dragonball Evolution.
> 
> Gonna watch them tomorrow with a friend along with the second Thor movie.
> ...


I'm pretty sure I could have bought 20lbs of rice and 20lbs of sugar for what you spent on those movies. Just sayin  :Smiley20:

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (08-03-2014),fyrenza (08-04-2014)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

> I'm pretty sure I could have bought 20lbs of rice and 20lbs of sugar for what you spent on those movies. Just sayin


Six dollars total.

----------


## DeadEye

> Six dollars total.


ok, 15 lbs of sugar. I assumed they were 5 bucks apiece.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

There's a lot of forest fires around my town and there's a lot fo smoke in the air. It's really affecting my allergies so much it feels like brain is going to burst out through my skull.

I hate days like this when my allergies are running rampant and no amount of aspirin and other pills won't end or reduce the pain.

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`The Heat Is On*

----------


## EvilObamaClone

That is a good song.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> 


Josie the Outlaw is a hottie, but IMO not all of her cars are connect to the engine as happens with anarchists.
http://www.josietheoutlaw.com/?page=society

----------


## Invayne

> Josie the Outlaw is a hottie, but IMO not all of her cars are connect to the engine as happens with anarchists.
> http://www.josietheoutlaw.com/?page=society


Why do you say that??

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Why do you say that??


All anarchists lack forethought about the consequences of what they propose.  History is full of examples of chaos and anarchy.  They are living in a utopian dreamworld thinking that it would all just be fine.

----------

DeadEye (08-04-2014)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

In that first video she looks cgi.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

I think Aleister Crowley is highly overrated and a clown after some of the documentaries I've seen on him. i don't know why people are so uptight about him.

----------


## Maximatic

> Why do you say that??


Because Personal attack removed.

----------


## DeadEye

*Fukushima*


It ain't going away. 200 hundred tons of water continues to leak into the ocean every day.

----------

michaelr (08-27-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> *Fukushima*
> 
> 
> It ain't going away. 200 hundred tons of water continues to leak into the ocean every day.


 I think they're killing the food chain, intentionally.

----------


## DeadEye

> I think they're killing the food chain, intentionally.


I think it's just another corporation that has fallen victim to the nuclear age and they just don't know what to do now that the core of one of the reactors has reached the water table. Containment is impossible now and should the collapse of those 6th to 10th floor fuel rods occur no one really knows what the dept of the catastrophe could be but what they do know is the Pacific ocean is dying and with it about a third of the worlds food supply.

----------


## Maximatic

Don't worry. At that rate, it will take ten trillion days for the oceans to reach a 0.1% concentration of the contaminated stuff. 

1.4482598884 quintillion tons of water on Planet Earth

Some little fishies will have some nice radioactive particles to keep them warm and entertained.

----------


## DeadEye

> Don't worry. At that rate, it will take ten trillion days for the oceans to reach a 0.1% concentration of the contaminated stuff. 
> 
> 1.4482598884 quintillion tons of water on Planet Earth
> 
> Some little fishies will have some nice radioactive particles to keep them warm and entertained.


You may be right but....

----------


## Maximatic

I really don't know what the radioactive stuff can do. I just wanted to put up the total amount of water to add perspective.

----------


## DeadEye

> I really don't know what the radioactive stuff can do. I just wanted to put up the total amount of water to add perspective.


Since cesium 134 & 137 does not exist in nature and is a creation of mankind no one knows for sure how much it will take for a complete wipe out of all life in the pacific. Yet, many can agree that there are signs that it is moving faster than Ebola on a jet plane. Even more disturbing is that these to elements are just that, 2 of many which are now being ingested by humans through contaminated fish, vegetables and fruit. Once these elements have been introduced they can not be cleaned up and many scientist agree that adverse effects on human with long term exposure can result in not only death but horrible deaths and birth defects. If enough contamination occurs it could conceivably wipe out life on earth.

----------


## Maximatic

> Since cesium 134 & 137 does not exist in nature and is a creation of mankind no one knows for sure how much it will take for a complete wipe out of all life in the pacific. Yet, many can agree that there are signs that it is moving faster than Ebola on a jet plane. Even more disturbing is that these to elements are just that, 2 of many which are now being ingested by humans through contaminated fish, vegetables and fruit. Once these elements have been introduced they can not be cleaned up and many scientist agree that adverse effects on human with long term exposure can result in not only death but horrible deaths and birth defects. If enough contamination occurs it could conceivably wipe out life on earth.


I hear it makes a good clock because it tics real fast. It has a half life of 30 years. The woman in the video said "long term", too, but she didn't say what that means. She mentioned a lot of raw numbers, but hadn't done any of the relevant math, and didn't seem to have enough information to even draw any conclusions, but she still wants to impose, by law, a standard that is going to cost all of us even without all the yummy contracts her and her friends will get. All this fear is just not helping.

----------


## Maximatic

Oh man, for 134, it's 2.06 years. I really don't think this is as big of a deal as she makes it out to be.

----------


## DeadEye

> I hear it makes a good clock because it tics real fast. It has a half life of 30 years. The woman in the video said "long term", too, but she didn't say what that means. She mentioned a lot of raw numbers, but hadn't done any of the relevant math, and didn't seem to have enough information to even draw any conclusions, but she still wants to impose, by law, a standard that is going to cost all of us even without all the yummy contracts her and her friends will get. All this fear is just not helping.


I agree she did not draw any concrete conclusions. Which is understandable until we have more information. What are the costs you speak of? The cost to businesses when people lose their appetite for contaminated foods?

----------


## Maximatic

> I agree she did not draw any concrete conclusions. Which is understandable until we have more information. What are the costs you speak of? The cost to businesses when people lose their appetite for contaminated foods?


She wants to implement a standard for the amount of this stuff that is allowed to be in something. That means you have to measure it all, figure out a way to get it out of there, and then do that. That costs money.

She wants to spend everyone else's money on her solution to a problem that has not been quantified, or even fully identified. Fixing the problem is not even our responsibility, it's that of whoever creates it.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

liberals care nothing about other people's rights.

----------


## DeadEye

> She wants to implement a standard for the amount of this stuff that is allowed to be in something. That means you have to measure it all, figure out a way to get it out of there, and then do that. That costs money.
> 
> She wants to spend everyone else's money on her solution to a problem that has not been quantified, or even fully identified. Fixing the problem is not even our responsibility, it's that of whoever creates it.


The process to measure it all is already in place world wide. The government wants to raise the allowable rate to accommodate the rise in contamination. This she considers to be a mistake and so do I. We know that 50bq's causes DNA to mutate. Raising the allowable contamination is not in our best interest.

----------


## Invayne

Here it is, the American Dream.

*Woman working 4 jobs to make ends meet dies while napping in car between shifts*                                        						                                                      Published time: August 29, 2014 15:05                                                                              						                                                      Get short URL 




http://rt.com/usa/183720-four-jobs-car-nap/

----------


## Invayne

Thermometer says 100 degrees. In the shade.

When did we turn the calendar back to July? Shit.

----------

DeadEye (09-02-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Here it is, the American Dream.
> 
> *Woman working 4 jobs to make ends meet dies while napping in car between shifts*
> 
>                                                                                                                       Published time: August 29, 2014 15:05                                                                                                                                                            Get short URL 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rt.com/usa/183720-four-jobs-car-nap/


Sad.  While the Russian spin on the tragedy is expected, the truth is that the secret to happiness is to need less, not work more. 


http://www.nj.com/union/index.ssf/20...ng_in_car.html



> Fernandes was born in Massachusetts, but at about age nine, moved to Portugal with her parents. Fernandes returned to the United States in her late teens, at first living with a family friend. Before she died, Fernandes was living in her own apartment with a pet dog and three cats, friends said.....
> 
> 
> .....Friends of the Newark woman said she scraped together enough money each year for a trip to a Michael Jackson festival in California held in June. Earlier this year she was recorded by a group that interviewes people at the festival. Leo Brubacher, one of the organizers of the recordings, said word of Fernandes spread on the festival Facebook book, and people contacted him. He put together this tribute video to Fernando's.

----------

Invayne (09-05-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I've been rebuilding a trailer the past few days.  It's a POS that I had to cut up and prep for rebuild, but it's now coming along nicely:

----------

DriftingSand (09-19-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Sad.  While the Russian spin on the tragedy is expected, the truth is that the secret to happiness is to need less, not work more. 
> 
> 
> http://www.nj.com/union/index.ssf/20...ng_in_car.html


She lived in New Jersey, one of the highest taxed in the country. She also had 4 fur-kids. Probably just trying to keep everyone fed well along with the sky-high rent they charge up there. Poor girl should have gotten out of there and moved south where the living is cheaper.

----------

DeadEye (09-05-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> She lived in New Jersey, one of the highest taxed in the country. She also had 4 fur-kids. Probably just trying to keep everyone fed well along with the sky-high rent they charge up there. Poor girl should have gotten out of there and moved south where the living is cheaper.


Agreed about moving.  Still a sad case.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Finished my trailer last Sunday early AM before heading for work.  Wife will use it until we sell it.

----------

Invayne (09-10-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Aw, it looks real nice, @Max Rockatansky

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-13-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Aw, it looks real nice, @Max Rockatansky


Thanks, Trinnity!  I've never get the money for the hours I put into it, but I should be able to recoup my costs.  It all goes to building up my experience as a welder and letting others pay for my expertise/benefit from it.

----------

Karl (09-13-2014)

----------


## Karl

> Thanks, Trinnity!  I've never get the money for the hours I put into it, but I should be able to recoup my costs.  It all goes to building up my experience as a welder and letting others pay for my expertise/benefit from it.


hey @Max Rockatansky that's AWESOME

I can weld to pieces together or Fill the CRACKS in Castings but my Welding skills are AMMETER just the BASICS I Learned working at the Foundry but these were INDUSTRIAL CASTINGS didn't have to look nice and NEAT or showroom PERFECT

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-13-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> hey @Max Rockatansky that's AWESOME
> 
> I can weld to pieces together or Fill the CRACKS in Castings but my Welding skills are AMMETER just the BASICS I Learned working at the Foundry but these were INDUSTRIAL CASTINGS didn't have to look nice and NEAT or showroom PERFECT


I took night classes at a community college for about 13 months.  Fairly cheap because there was not college credit attached, about $200/5 week class.  All "lab" work, no sit down classes.

This winter I plan on working on my TIG skills.  The trailer was mostly MIG with a little stick welding on the heavy-duty parts.

TIG is great for motorcycle and aircraft frames, the latter of which is what I'd like to specialize in doing.

----------


## Matt

Just invested about $300 into a custom coded website. Either it succeeds on it's own or I turn around and double my profit. Hoping it works out alright. I never did trust programmers lol.

----------

Trinnity (09-14-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Just invested about $300 into a custom coded website. Either it succeeds on it's own or I turn around and double my profit. Hoping it works out alright. I never did trust programmers lol.


Good luck!

----------

Matt (09-14-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I've been rebuilding a trailer the past few days.  It's a POS that I had to cut up and prep for rebuild, but it's now coming along nicely:


What IS IT with guys this time of year they are compelled to buy trailers etc??   Is there some genetic message going on here??   The Captain has bought 2 trailers and took his little one, like yours, down to son and put new wheels on it.   Now he wants Another one of those here at home.

----------


## Calypso Jones

What do you put on that trailer anyway?  It looks  so little.  Motor cycle??

what are the measurements?  just curious.

----------


## Invayne

wrong thread...

----------


## EvilObamaClone

I'd like to see a buffalo fight a moose.

And one of my long term goals is to take a road trip along America's back roads for a few years and see America that most people don't see.

Some time before I die anyhoo.

----------


## DriftingSand

My shoe laces on my left boot came untied yesterday.  I had to re-tie them.

----------


## DriftingSand

Have you ever wondered about things?  I have.

----------

DeadEye (09-19-2014),Invayne (09-19-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Have you ever wondered about things?  I have.


Wow, man, that's deep.  :Headbang:

----------

DriftingSand (09-19-2014)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

A number of years ago I got into a fight with a friend over voting.

I said I hated voting because I have no faith in the vote and my vote feels worthless.

So he said that I have to vote if I don't want people telling me what to do.

I said I didn't see any difference between him telling me that I have to vote and the government telling me what to do.

So he hit me.

Then I kicked him in the balls then I stomped him pretty good.

He spent a couple of days in the hospital and never pressed charges against me.

----------


## Invayne

It's not your vote that counts; it's who counts the votes. Look at Scotland. A PRIME example of why I will never participate in the scam again.

----------


## DriftingSand

> Wow, man, that's deep.


I have a knack for said deepness.

----------


## DeadEye

Tip of the day: don't scratch your balls after grinding red peppers. Just sayin

----------

Invayne (09-19-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Tip of the day: don't scratch your balls after grinding red peppers. Just sayin


I won't...thanks!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

(not gonna ask......)

----------


## Invayne

My cat is out in the garage yelling "Hello" to the world.

I wish I had a recorder for this...LOL!

----------


## DeadEye

> My cat is out in the garage yelling "Hello" to the world.
> 
> I wish I had a recorder for this...LOL!


Some people think that cats and dogs can't live together but I know different.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

So it seems that in order to be Christians Homosexuals must lie about the Bible and claim that the Bible doesn't say anything at all about homosexual.

This is a lie and it flies in the face of two thousand years of tradition and entire lives of knowing what's in the Bible.

The sad thing is, what they don't know is this: they are acting just like every other religious person who believes that they and only they have the one true correct meaning and interpretation of the Bible and everybody else is wrong and has to bow down to them.

It's sad, really,. They haven't learned a thing about what true tolerance is.

You see, that's the thing about people. Some people who have been brutalized and or treated like monsters become brutal and or monsters themselves.

Hitler, Stalin, Che Guerva, Saddam, and so on have one thing in common. And that is they were brutalized when they ere children.

----------


## DeadEye

> So it seems that in order to be Christians Homosexuals must lie about the Bible and claim that the Bible doesn't say anything at all about homosexual.
> 
> This is a lie and it flies in the face of two thousand years of tradition and entire lives of knowing what's in the Bible.
> 
> The sad thing is, what they don't know is this: they are acting just like every other religious person who believes that they and only they have the one true correct meaning and interpretation of the Bible and everybody else is wrong and has to bow down to them.
> 
> It's sad, really,. They haven't learned a thing about what true tolerance is.
> 
> You see, that's the thing about people. Some people who have been brutalized and or treated like monsters become brutal and or monsters themselves.
> ...


That is not necessarily true. While I will agree that they are predisposed to fall back on what they have experienced it is by no means true for all. Violence does beget violence and in many ways I too am a violent man. Even though I was brutalized when I was a child my grandmother always told me what a special person I was and loved me enough to never beat me. To this day I have never beaten my kids. That is not to say I have never been angry with them and the wife and I have never had heated arguments but we never have struck one another.

When I was in the service I killed many men. To be honest, after a while it felt good. I got a real rush out of the heat of battle. After I came home I had a terrible time adjusting. I was very angry for years and the anger was so intense it almost broke up my marriage. I was angry about many things that had come upon me in my life like my childhood, the war, not being able to walk anymore, the noise, the lies, and other things.

There was no easy way out but with the help, love, and guidance of my family, friends, and the word of God I slowly but surely let go of the anger. Now as I look back on my life I can see clearly what a fool I was.

Jesus Christ is our redeemer, our protector, and our provider. All we have to do is accept his grace and love and changes will occur that are wonderful in their simplicity. This is not to say that one doesn't have to work at being the best that you can be. Especially when it comes to loving your enemy enough not to kill him but to show him the path to righteousness.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

I'm not religious, so I don't agree with you.

Sorry.

But, i'm glad that you were able to get over your anger problems.

----------


## Invayne

An old Facebook friend of mine died this morning. Very sad. Rise in peace, Ed Howes.

----------

DeadEye (09-21-2014),Trinnity (09-21-2014)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Here is a scary thought for you.

We all know about stealth technology and how it reduces the radar signature of things like planes and ships.

So imagine this:

Stealth nuclear missiles.

----------


## Trinnity

yikes

----------


## EvilObamaClone

I've seen some transsexual porn. It was on a dare and I won fifty dollars for watching it.

The sad thing about it that there are guys out there who can't get any girlfriends or even get laid unless they go to a prostitute, but those,,, people can.

Sometimes I don't understand society at all and I fervently wish there was something better out there.

----------


## Trinnity

Our society is upside down. Bad is good, and good is bad. It's crazy.

----------

Calypso Jones (10-03-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Here is a scary thought for you.
> 
> We all know about stealth technology and how it reduces the radar signature of things like planes and ships.
> 
> So imagine this:
> 
> Stealth nuclear missiles.


The good news is a nice, fat Blue city would be the target.  

Also, it would take a lot of high tech to have such a missile.  If terrorists ever try to nuke the US, they'd be more likely to ship to the US in a cargo container and detonate in the harbor prior to inspection.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

The saddest thing about America today is:

No matter what you say, no matter how eloquently or respectfully you put it...

people are going to get mad at you and insult you all to hell and back.

I don't understand how we got to be this way.

I don't understand this expectation of conformity that we must all be the same and have the same opinions.

And I don't understand why being correct or right is so damned important that people have to insult and berate you if you have a difference of opinion than them.

People have a right to their opinions, and they have a right to express them.

There's just too much intolerance and bigotry in America, and the world.

The even sadder thing is, it doesn't have to be this way.

But there are just too many Modreds in this society.

----------


## Trinnity

> I don't understand this expectation of conformity that we must all be the same and have the same opinions.


It's the evil in mankind that pushes that kind of intimidation on society. Don't ever go along with it.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

I think that from now on when I am talking to homosexuals I think I'm just go go on something like like this...


Well my opinions is that blah blah blah blah blah, but WAIT!

I'm a BIGOT so that automatically nullifies my opinion.

Because you can not have any kind of disagreement or criticism of them without them calling you a bigot.

That's all they ever do.

You can not have any kind of discussion with them.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

If guys compensate for having a small penis, do females compensate for having a small set of breasts?

----------


## Katzndogz

> If guys compensate for having a small penis, do females compensate for having a small set of breasts?


Implants.

----------


## goosey

I just had toasted cheese sandwich.

----------


## Invayne

> I think that from now on when I am talking to homosexuals I think I'm just go go on something like like this...
> 
> 
> Well my opinions is that blah blah blah blah blah, but WAIT!
> 
> I'm a BIGOT so that automatically nullifies my opinion.
> 
> Because you can not have any kind of disagreement or criticism of them without them calling you a bigot.
> 
> ...


Usually when I talk to homosexuals, I see them as people. Seriously, I have never had the problems that some people here claim they have had. WTF...as long as a woman isn't throwing her pussy in my face, I could care less what she does in the privacy of her own home. Nor will I be offended if she shows affection for another woman in public. Jeez, people!!!

----------


## Invayne

@Trinnity...what are ya doing tomorrow? Take a ride to Raleigh...there's a bluegrass festival going on, free of charge. I might have to check this out...  :Smile:

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Did my monthly grocery shopping today. Got a month's worth of food so now to the FVI I am a terrorist.

But at Wall Mart I did a good deed.

A child was playing on the rails around Subway. they were a few feet but it was tall enough for the girl to fall off and hurt herself. Which of course would result in a lawsuit.

But I went and told a cashier so the store could handle it.

I'll never know the outcome of this though, but I'd like to think that the girl was taken off the rails by her mother so she could be safer.

I do believe that being a child does entail some risk, but risking injury at a place like Wall Mart is just not worth it.

----------

goosey (10-04-2014)

----------


## goosey

My shins are sore again.


I just ate jello. I needed that all day and finally I got what I needed. Now I'm pre cooking some meals for this week and watching "almost human".

----------


## Trinnity

Okay, I'll bite. Why are your shins sore, @goosey?

----------


## goosey

> Okay, I'll bite. Why are your shins sore, @goosey?



I don't know why. It's like when you are growing and you get growing pains.  We used to get sore shins then.

----------


## goosey

Sore shins again.  Like adolescence.  Weird. Feels better when kept warm.

I was at the beach today. It was crowded and hot but i didnt mind. I even had some wine. Maybe ill go again tomorrow.  I might buy a pie from the bakery in the morning. 

And I nearly got run over because the road is too busy.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

If you are in pain it's just God's way of telling you that he is punishing you for something you did wrong. It could have been very recent or ity could have been many many years ago.

Or it could be god is just punishing you for existing and doesn't want someone to exist anymore ants to send them to hell to be tortured for all eternity.

God is not a kind and loving god that some people make him out to be. He takes great pleasure in causing people pain.

----------


## DeadEye

> If you are in pain it's just God's way of telling you that he is punishing you for something you did wrong. It could have been very recent or ity could have been many many years ago.
> 
> Or it could be god is just punishing you for existing and doesn't want someone to exist anymore ants to send them to hell to be tortured for all eternity.
> 
> God is not a kind and loving god that some people make him out to be. He takes great pleasure in causing people pain.


Bullshit!! Man is responsible for the pain mankind has wrought upon it's self. Got a pain in your joints? It's probably due to many reasons but certainly not because god will's it.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Pain is punishment for something you did wrong.

That's the way the world works.

Make them pay and make the keep paying.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Pain is punishment for something you did wrong.
> 
> That's the way the world works.
> 
> Make them pay and make the keep paying.


An all Merciful God doesn't work that way....but Karma might because Karma is a bitch.

----------


## Invayne

So, today I had a doctor appointment (that I made last month). I get to the desk and they tell me "you should have gotten a phone call. Your doctor is gone on emergency leave and we don't know when he's coming back." 

"Well, can I see someone else?"

"No, there isn't anybody available."

"Can I go back to seeing the civilian doctor I was seeing before I was forced to come to Womack?"

"No, Tricare won't pay for it. Let me see if I can find anyone to see you."

Plays on the computer for about 15 minutes, coughing...he obviously has some kind of cold or flu...I look up and on the wall there's a sign that says "EBOLA WARNING! If you traveled to Africa in the past 21 says and you feel sick, please see a doctor ASAP". I almost busted out laughing at that one.

Finally he says "There is no one available until the middle of November."

"Fine, I'll take it."

WTF????!!!!! I see this is going to be no different than the shit the VA pulls. THANKS, OBAMA! Before your fucking Obamacare nonsense, we could see civilian doctors and get appointments the same day if necessary. Now...we're screwed.

----------

Shoey (10-09-2014)

----------


## Mainecoons

Oh, just another fantastic day here on the shores of beautiful Lake Chapala.  My solar panels cranked out 26 kWh today.

Rough night coming, temperature might get down to 65.

 :Grin:

----------


## Invayne

> So, today I had a doctor appointment (that I made last month). I get to the desk and they tell me "you should have gotten a phone call. Your doctor is gone on emergency leave and we don't know when he's coming back." 
> 
> "Well, can I see someone else?"
> 
> "No, there isn't anybody available."
> 
> "Can I go back to seeing the civilian doctor I was seeing before I was forced to come to Womack?"
> 
> "No, Tricare won't pay for it. Let me see if I can find anyone to see you."
> ...


Holy shit, I was just reading another thread, and it dawned on me that maybe my doctor went to Africa. HAHAHA!!! Sounded kinda weird that "they don't know when he'll be back..."

----------


## fyrenza

.
"Leave" usually denotes a vacation from your job; 

temporary reassignment to another location is called TDY.

Emergency Leave means they couldn't refuse him.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

U really don't understand these mentalities:

Do as I say not as I do.

It's okay for me but not for you.

And you have to give me your respect but you have to earn my respect.


Those I can't wrap my head around.

I may not agree with the person, buit at least I can respect a person who holds themselves and obey the same rules and things they expect others to live by.

I just can not respect that kind of hypocrisy.

----------

DeadEye (10-14-2014)

----------


## Invayne

My long time buddy Michael made NC history today!



*Iredell issues first marriage license to same-sex                                couple*

  
                                                                    Michael Adam Czeski (left) and Thomas  Wolfe picked up their marriage license at the Iredell County Register of  Deeds Tuesday afternoon.
                     Buy this photo                  






                  Posted: Tuesday, October 14, 2014 1:06 pm          |          _                              Updated: 1:23 pm, Tue Oct 14, 2014.                     _  
                                                           From staff reports                                                                                                       
                                                                                Michael Adam Czeski  and Thomas Wolfe have spent years waiting for the day when they could  make their relationship of nine years official.
                                                                                    That day came  Tuesday for the Iredell County residents, who became the first same-sex  couple to receive a marriage license from the Iredell County Register of  Deeds.
                                                                        On  Friday evening, a federal judge struck down North Carolina's same-sex  marriage ban, clearing the way for couples to apply for licenses.

                                                              For more on this story, see tomorrow's R&L.

http://www.statesville.com/news/ired...umuZg.facebook

----------

goosey (10-14-2014)

----------


## goosey

Well at least you picked the right section for it  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Matt (10-14-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Fools laugh at wisdom - and celebrate tragedies.

And make no mistake, this is a major step in collapse of society.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Fools laugh at wisdom - and celebrate tragedies.
> 
> And make no mistake, this is a major step in collapse of society.


Let me know when you plan to start panicking. I'd like to shoot a video and post it to Youtube.

----------

DeadEye (10-14-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Let me know when you plan to start panicking. I'd like to shoot a video and post it to Youtube.


No panic here.  Panic, also, is for fools.

I can read the writing on the wall.

*Mene, Mene, Tekel, Upharsin.*

----------


## DeadEye

> Fools laugh at wisdom - and celebrate tragedies.
> 
> And make no mistake, this is a major step in collapse of society.


Well, society may collapse but life will go on the same as always. As long as one owns their land, has water and a willingness to grow their own food things will continue on as usual.

----------

goosey (10-14-2014),Max Rockatansky (10-14-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> No panic here.  Panic, also, is for fools.
> 
> I can read the writing on the wall.
> 
> *Mene, Mene, Tekel, Upharsin.*


Ah, so you think God is talking to you.  Got it.  Please keep everyone posted on the latest news.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Well, society may collapse but life will go on the same as always. As long as one owns their land, has water and a willingness to grow their own food things will continue on as usual.


Agreed.  There have been calamities before.  Modern man has been around for about 200,000 years and modern thinking man about 50,000.  Since our recorded history is less than 10,000 years, there's a lot of room for rising and falling civilizations.  

Maybe it's God's plan.  Who knows?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ah, so you think God is talking to you.  Got it.  Please keep everyone posted on the latest news.


Nope.

Deliberate obtuseness is not wit - except, of course, on late-night tevee and the evening nooze.

The signs are there for all to read; and plain to everyone except those blinded by the need to be Politically Correct.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Nope.
> 
> Deliberate obtuseness is not wit - except, of course, on late-night tevee and the evening nooze.
> 
> The signs are there for all to read; and plain to everyone except those blinded by the need to be Politically Correct.


Like the RaHoWa fans who are predicting the war to start by 4 November are reading the writing on the wall?  

When do you predict all of this will happen?  From what I've read, people have been predicting the end of the world for 2000 years.  One day they'll be right, but I doubt it will be in my lifetime.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Like the RaHoWa fans who are predicting the war to start by 4 November are reading the writing on the wall?  
> 
> When do you predict all of this will happen?  From what I've read, people have been predicting the end of the world for 2000 years.  One day they'll be right, but I doubt it will be in my lifetime.


I advise nobody NOTHING.

I'm offering observations...from one cipher sitting on the curb; seeing how the Really Smart People are marching straight to the portals of...Hell?  Nihilism?  Anomie?  WhatEVER...it's a journey with one way; what comes out of it is chaos and fragments.

----------


## goosey

My shins are sore. Last night it was raining and they got really sore. I need the sun.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> My shins are sore. Last night it was raining and they got really sore. I need the sun.


Go take a schitt on the dock.  Like geese are supposed to.  Crapping up everywhere they land

Isn't it time you flew south?  Venezuela.  Lovely for geese there.

----------


## fyrenza

> My long time buddy Michael made NC history today!
> 
> 
> 
> *Iredell issues first marriage license to same-sex                                couple*
> 
>   
>                                                                     Michael Adam Czeski (left) and Thomas  Wolfe picked up their marriage license at the Iredell County Register of  Deeds Tuesday afternoon.
>                      Buy this photo                  
> ...



He looks a _lot_ ... girlier than I had imagined him ...

----------


## Invayne

> He looks a _lot_ ... girlier than I had imagined him ...


Him and I worked together in NY when I was around 18...he used to be cute as hell, AND had a girlfriend back then! He really is a sweetheart.

----------


## fyrenza

> Like the RaHoWa fans who are predicting the war to start by 4 November are reading the writing on the wall?  
> 
> When do you predict all of this will happen?  From what I've read, people have been predicting the end of the world for 2000 years.  One day they'll be right, but I doubt it will be in my lifetime.



A valid argument could be made for the fact that,

for each of us?

The world will end the moment we die.

----------


## Invayne

> A valid argument could be made for the fact that,
> 
> for each of us?
> 
> The world will end the moment we die.


OUR world...for everyone else, it'll still be here. LOL

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> A valid argument could be made for the fact that,
> 
> for each of us?
> 
> The world will end the moment we die.


Only if the atheists are correct.  For the rest, it's a test of faith.

----------


## goosey

> He looks  al_ot_ ... girlier than I had imagined him ...


They look like theyve been castrated.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Never bring a bicycle to a semi truck fight.

I've been playing DC Universe Online altely and one of the things two players can do is have a duel with their characters they have.

But I've come to notice something. All of the duels are in front of an audience and they are very flashy.

So I somehow get the sense that the players are bragging about how tough and shiny their characters are.

So I've come to a conclusion. I don't think they are actually duels, I think they are actually drools.

And I've also come to a conclusion about Lex Luthor.

He is actually a racist who is also a spoiled brat of a child who never gets enough attention, and i think that's the real reason he hates Superman.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Yesterday I was out back cleaning up my asparagus and kitty came by for a pet. So, I picked her up and was petting her when all of a sudden she just shit all over me. My wife is still laughin. I haven't had anything like that happen since a bird shit on me back in 73.

----------


## Trinnity

What the hell....is you cat sick???

----------


## Trinnity

OMG it was snowing like merry hell here this morning. And I'm in NC.

----------


## DeadEye

> What the hell....is you cat sick???


I don't know but she sure as hell had the runs.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

I hate snow and if I had my way snow would be banned.

----------


## fyrenza

> OMG it was snowing like merry hell here this morning. And I'm in NC.


Sounds like y'all might have a White Thanksgiving!

It's been 30 years since it's snowed, here.

----------


## fyrenza

> I don't know but she sure as hell had the runs.


She was showing you what she thought of your disgusting asparagus!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

DeadEye (11-14-2014),Invayne (11-14-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> She was showing you what she thought of your disgusting asparagus!


Prolly, these clowns round here only like the florets. Me, I can dip it into sour cream and eat it raw.

----------


## fyrenza

NOOOooo!  The CAT!

She saw you, taking care of it, and thought, "Hey!  He wouldn't eat shit.  Might as well give it a try!"

And then,

the Oh!  OOPS! moment.

On the UpSide, for at least she's cleaned out of furballs, so it DID "work!"

----------


## Virgil Jones

Friday night, drinking like a sailor, how is everyone else?

----------


## fyrenza

3 drinks ahead of you!

----------


## DeadEye

> Friday night, drinking like a sailor, how is everyone else?


I'm not complaining. Whatcha drinkin?

----------


## Virgil Jones

Crown Royal, with a Bud Light longneck chaser

----------


## Virgil Jones

I think conservatives thought that last week was the bomb, and it was, but I think this week with the endless number of Gruber videos coming out is better.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Hard cinnamon apple cider, 1 litre, with two shots of Calvados in each half litre, with dinner.

----------


## Trinnity

Gruber said Ted Kennedy had figured out a way for the fedgov to pay for the semi-socialized health ins up there in Massachusetts.  Well, it figures. I'm SO glad that brain cancer he got took him out and I hope he's in hell with LBJ.  And he let that girl die, btw, because he shouldn't have been with her.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Gruber said Ted Kennedy had figured out a way for the fedgov to pay for the semi-socialized health ins up there in Massachusetts.  Well, it figures. I'm SO glad that brain cancer he got took him out and I hope he's in hell with LBJ.  And he let that girl die, btw, because he shouldn't have been with her.


Yes, he left her in the car, underwater, that says a lot. As for the federal dollars, Gruber said that Ted Kennedy "scammed" the federal government (meaning us taxpayers) out of 400 million dollars

----------


## Max Rockatansky

White Russians.  I limit myself to two per night......served in tumblers.

----------


## Invayne

> OMG it was snowing like merry hell here this morning. And I'm in NC.


Already?? Yikes! PLEASE don't give us another winter like last year...(damn that global warming...)

----------

DeadEye (11-15-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

It's official, I'm 67 today and I'm pretty sure I will not live as long as mom. Hell, I wouldn't have even known today was my birthday if my wife hadn't said happy birthday before she went to bed. I actually had to ask her how old I was.  :Geez:

----------

curvy_goddess (11-19-2014),Invayne (11-16-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Are you now officially a Little Old Geezer?   :Smiley20:

----------

DeadEye (11-16-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It's official, I'm 67 today and I'm pretty sure I will not live as long as mom. Hell, I wouldn't have even known today was my birthday if my wife hadn't said happy birthday before she went to bed. I actually had to ask her how old I was.


Happy Birthday, Anonymous!

You still have a ways to go to make 100, so don't get cocky!

----------

DeadEye (11-16-2014),Invayne (11-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Are you now officially a Little Old Geezer?


I suppose but there are others here older than me. I'm just happy to have made it another year. So much to do, so little time now to get'er done.

----------


## DeadEye

> Happy Birthday, Anonymous!
> 
> You still have a ways to go to make 100, so don't get cocky!


Well, I don't need to live to a hundred but I do have things left undone that will require some time.

----------


## Invayne

> It's official, I'm 67 today and I'm pretty sure I will not live as long as mom. Hell, I wouldn't have even known today was my birthday if my wife hadn't said happy birthday before she went to bed. I actually had to ask her how old I was.


Happy birthday! Yeah, as long as I can remember what year I was born, I can figure out how old I am. LOL!

----------

DeadEye (11-16-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Happy birthday, @Anonymous!



Now doesn't that look good??? <yum>

----------

DeadEye (11-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Happy birthday, @Anonymous!
> 
> 
> 
> Now doesn't that look good??? <yum>


Ah,, A woman who knows the secret to a happy life. Thanks Trinnity

----------


## DeadEye

I used to think I was a tough some beech but after watching Lone survivor, the story of seal team 10 and the red wings mission, I don't think that anymore. If any of get the chance watch it if you want to know what it takes to be a seal.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-19-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I used to think I was a tough some beech but after watching Lone survivor, the story of seal team 10 and the red wings mission, I don't think that anymore. If any of get the chance watch it if you want to know what it takes to be a seal.


It's a great movie. I have the book in my reading list, but haven't gotten into it yet.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-19-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps



----------

DeadEye (11-19-2014)

----------


## curvy_goddess

*Ahem* lalalalalalalaaaaaaa

Happy birthday to youuuuuu
Happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuu
Happy birthday, Anonymous dude...
Happy birthday to youuuuuu-hoooooooo!

----------

DeadEye (11-19-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-19-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

I just payed $2.55 a gal. for gas. Drill baby drill!

----------

Invayne (11-19-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Just got back from the doctor. After all the tests I have an enlarged prostate, dementia, high white cell count but not cancer and I need a hearing aid. Sucks getting old.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Just got back from the doctor. After all the tests I have an enlarged prostate, dementia, high white cell count but not cancer and I need a hearing aid. Sucks getting old.


Don't feel too bad, i've been demented since my teens, and i must be hard of hearing too because exasperated people tell me 'You just don't listen!!'.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Just got back from the doctor. After all the tests I have an enlarged prostate, dementia, high white cell count but not cancer and I need a hearing aid. Sucks getting old.


Yes it does.  I take a handful of pills every morning.

----------


## DeadEye

> Don't feel too bad, i've been demented since my teens, and i must be hard of hearing too because exasperated people tell me 'You just don't listen!!'.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DeadEye

> Yes it does.  I take a handful of pills every morning.


I do too and now a patch.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Just finished watching "Edge of Tomorrow" on DVD.  Great movie.  Emily Blunt was kickass.

----------


## alan

Ugh.  Damn remote is MIA.  :Smile:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Ugh.  Damn remote is MIA.


Which is where universal remotes come in handy.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

The wife wanted me to put "Left Behind", the new Nicholas Cage movie, on our Netflix list.  It won't come out on DVD for awhile, but it's on the list.  While doing so, I noticed all three of the Kurt Cameron "Left Behind" movies were Netflix streaming so I selected them.  The wife marathoned on all three, in between doing some work. I saw most of the first one and the last half of the third one.  We're currently watching another movie about faith, this one a little more comedic, titled "Paradise" about a young Christian who lost her boyfriend and was horribly burned in a plane crash then lost her faith in God because of her loss and pain.

----------


## Toefoot

I turned one this month.

----------


## DeadEye

The  Pillsbury Doughboy, remembered best as "Pop N Serve", and/or "Pop N  Fresh", died yesterday of a severe yeast infection and trauma  complications from repeated pokes in the belly.

He was 71..

Doughboy will be buried in this lightly greased coffin.

Dozens  of celebrities will turn out to pay their respects, including Mrs.  Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the  Hostess Twinkies, and Captain Crunch.

    The grave site is expected to be piled high with flours. 

Aunt Jemima will deliver the eulogy and lovingly describe Doughboy as "a man who never knew how much he was kneaded".

Doughboy  rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with  turnovers.. He was considered a very smart cookie, but wasted much of  his dough on half-baked schemes.

Despite being a little flaky at times, he still was a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions.

Doughboy  is survived by his wife, Play dough, three children: John Dough, Jane  Dough and Dosey Dough, plus they had one in the oven.

He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop tart.

    The funeral will be held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.

----------

Daily Bread (01-20-2015),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (03-06-2015),Invayne (01-20-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Ugh.  Damn remote is MIA.


 When's a company gonna invent a TV that you can push a button on that makes the remote beep. Problem freakin solved .
Next stop Shark Tank.

----------


## Daily Bread

It's a shame but you could see it coming.
Attachment 7384
He was hanging with the wrong crowd.

----------

DeadEye (01-20-2015)

----------


## Invayne

HAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHA!

----------


## EvilObamaClone

I've seen the original Left Behind and have it and its sequel on DVD.

I saw the Nicholas Cage one at Wall Mart.

They are awful movies.

And they are based on the belief in the Rapture.

----------


## Invayne

A man, while playing on the front nine of a complicated 
golf course, became  confused as to where he was on the 
course.

Looking around, he saw a  lady playing ahead of him. He walked up 
to her, explained his confusion and  asked her if she knew 
what hole he was  playing.


She replied, "I'm on the  7th hole, and you are a hole behind 
me, so you must be on the 6th  hole."
He thanked her and went back to his golf.

On the back nine the  same thing happened; and he approached 
her again with the same  request.

She said, "I'm on the 14th hole, you are a hole behind me, so  
you must be on the 13th hole."

Once again he thanked her and returned  to his play.

He finished his round and went to the clubhouse where he saw  
the same lady sitting at the end of the bar.


He asked  the bartender if he knew the lady. The bartender 
said that she was a sales  lady and played the course 
often.

He approached her and said, "Let  me buy you a drink in 
appreciation for your help. I understand that you are  in 
the sales profession. I'm in sales, also. What do you  sell?"

She replied, "If I tell  you, you'll laugh."

"No, I  won't."

"Well, if you must know,"  she answered, "I work for  Tampax."

With that, he laughed so  hard he almost lost his  breath.

She said, "See I knew you  would laugh."

"That's not what  I'm laughing at," he replied.

"I'm a salesman for  Preparation H, so I'm still a hole behind you!"

----------

Daily Bread (03-05-2015),DeadEye (01-28-2015),fyrenza (01-31-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## 2cent

:Roflmao:

----------


## DeadEye

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Coolwalker

*Q: Why won't Obama release his real birth certificate? 

A: He accidentally smoked it.
*

----------

fyrenza (01-31-2015)

----------


## Invayne

Yep, it matters to a lot of people here, I'm sure.

----------

DeadEye (02-01-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

A little Irish Catholic humor

                                                                                I went into the confessional           box after years of being away from the Church.


                              Inside I found a fully equipped           bar with Guinness on tap.On one wall, there's a row of decanters with           fine Irish whiskey and Waterford crystal glasses.On the other wall is           a dazzling array of the finest cigars and chocolates.Then the priest comes in. 


                              I say to him, "Father, forgive           me, for it's been a very long time since I've been to confession, but           I must first admit that the confessional box is much more inviting           than it used to be."




                    He replies: " Get out, you           moron, you're on my side. "

----------

Coolwalker (02-02-2015),Daily Bread (03-05-2015),DeadEye (02-02-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

> A little Irish Catholic humor
> 
>                                                                                 I went into the confessional           box after years of being away from the Church.
> 
> 
>                               Inside I found a fully equipped           bar with Guinness on tap.On one wall, there's a row of decanters with           fine Irish whiskey and Waterford crystal glasses.On the other wall is           a dazzling array of the finest cigars and chocolates.Then the priest comes in. 
> 
> 
>                               I say to him, "Father, forgive           me, for it's been a very long time since I've been to confession, but           I must first admit that the confessional box is much more inviting           than it used to be."
> ...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## EvilObamaClone

I'm a social drinker.

Everyone else shall drink and so shall I.

----------


## Invayne

Breaking news! 

Buckwheat, of Spanky and Our Gang fame, has converted to Islam. He now wishes to be known as Kareem-ef-Wheat.

----------

curvy_goddess (03-06-2015),Daily Bread (03-05-2015),DeadEye (02-21-2015)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Now I'm wondering about what atual percent of the American people truly care about the constitution.

I think it's a very low number in order to allow for things like what obama is doing.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

I think I'm liking the actress Anna Paquin more now.

So far I have seen her three things.

X-Men movies.
Bury Me At Wounded Knee
And True Blood.

While she isn't really stunning, she isn't all that bad looking either.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Neo

> 


I watched a TV interview with him, he admitted in his youth he broke into houses...he tried to make light of it and explain "I only stole their Music record albums" Hmmm at the time I was young and I believed a lot of bullshit, however, I did not believe that horseshit.

----------


## goosey

Just bought the best skirt ever!

----------


## Neo

Just  had a phone call. My mothers twin sister passed away this evening.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Just  had a phone call. My mothers twin sister passed away this evening.


 Ah I missed this sorry to hear.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Just  had a phone call. My mothers twin sister passed away this evening.


Gerry, I am sorry for your loss. These events are coming for us all as we age, we lose people who are close

----------

DeadEye (05-14-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Just  had a phone call. My mothers twin sister passed away this evening.


Twins have such a special relationship.   How's your Mom doing?  Take extra care of her.

----------


## DeadEye

I was just outside smoking and a big ass rock just fell into my neighbors field. I say big cause it seemed like the fireball was big. I'll be going over to take a look tomorrow.

----------


## Trinnity

Take a pic and post it.

----------


## Neo

There is big bucks for pieces of meteorite.

But!!!   It could be part of that Russian satellite that broke up in the atmosphere, be careful, it had a nuke battery.

----------


## Neo

> SC police at the beach are having a time this weekend with the Black bikers. They have arrested many with guns, underage rooms filled with the drug Molly, disturbances, fights, DUI's, assaults and BAE.



!!!! Black Bikers!!!!   WTF

----------


## Neo

I took some photos yesterday, thought I'd post some of the city I live in.





Gloucester was land given to retired Legionnaires, it was a fortified town that guarded the narrow  river that meanders thru it. A fortified town was called CEASTRE as the years went by the spellings changed for all of the fortified towns in Britain, for example Colchester, Manchester, Bicester, Lancaster..etc etc

----------


## goosey

The saxons had a great victory against the danes in ceastre.

What's wrong with black bikers?

----------


## DeadEye

> Sen. Rand Paul's vow to shut down attempts to authorize an extension of the Patriot Act comes after Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) called a rare Sunday session to attempt to resolve some of the legislation’s details. Without Senate action, the measure will expire at midnight


We can only hope so. Paul's trying hard to get my vote.

----------


## DeadEye

The Dorn VA hospital sponsored a free ball game today for veterans but only for veterans from 2001 to the present. 

COLUMBIA, South Carolina — The Dorn Veterans Affairs Medical Center  is hosting a free admission night for those who served in the military  since the Sept 11, 2001, terrorist attacks.
               VA spokesman Bob Hall says the veteran's appreciation  night is scheduled for Saturday at the Lexington County Stadium. The  evening with the Blowfish baseball team begins at 6 p.m.
               The guests or family members of the veterans will get a discount on food and drinks.

http://www.therepublic.com/view/stor...erans-Baseball

I guess we older vets don't matter so much anymore...

----------


## goosey

I love my hair and body. I'm pretty.

----------


## DeadEye

,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## texmaster

I love these guys

----------


## DeadEye

Any of you ever hold your mouth open and listen to the air pass thru? It sounds like when you hold a shell to your ear.

----------


## DeadEye

Has any of you seen your kids do something that makes you think maybe, just maybe, we brought the wrong one home?

----------

Toefoot (06-13-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

Slow easy Saturday, think I will build some birdhouses for the flower gardens.

----------


## DeadEye

Something, I'm depressed.

----------

texmaster (06-28-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

Ski season is officially over as of last Sunday....Now all the 5th wheel campers and slow moving RV buses season will open.

----------

St James (06-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

I've been putting ice in my pets water the last few days because of the heat.

----------

texmaster (06-28-2015)

----------


## St James

> Ski season is officially over as of last Sunday....Now all the 5th wheel campers and slow moving RV buses season will open.


_5th wheel campers and slow moving RV buses season will open 
_What's the limit? 
catch and release or keep it all.................

----------

Toefoot (06-29-2015)

----------


## Neo

> I've been putting ice in my pets water the last few days because of the heat.


I peel carrots, freeze them and give them to my staffies for a cool chew.

----------


## texmaster

I'm not into Steampunk but this is pretty cool

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Man who was eaten by an alligator told his friends before jumping into the water, "Fuck the alligators."

Ah, here 'tis.


> *News Texas Man warned repeatedly about alligator; yells "Fuck the alligators!", jumps into the water*  Discussion in 'Current Affairs' started by Aerhyce, Today at 7:03 AM. 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> *Aerhyce Ytinasni | ᴉusɐuᴉʇ⅄*  ...And is promptly killed by said alligator.
> 
> (CNN)A man who  apparently mocked alligators, then jumped in the water -- despite  warning signs -- is dead after being attacked in Texas.
> 
> ...


 https://forums.sufficientvelocity.co...e-water.19882/

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

The proprietor of the Pie Town coffee shop in Pie Town, NM (which specializes in...Pies!), was featured on this morning's CBS Sunday Morning in a segment with Bill Geist (NBC's Willie Geist's dad).

She is the first person I've ever seen who reminds me of an ex-GF, "Crazy Mary."

And I'm sure it isn't her.

But she has similar features, as I recall.

----------


## Invayne

It's absolutely awesome to be reconnected to lost friends! Love ya, @Hairball!

----------

Hairball (07-05-2015)

----------


## Hairball

> It's absolutely awesome to be reconnected to lost friends! Love ya, @Hairball!


Right back atcha, girlfriend!  :Love7:

----------

Invayne (07-06-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

You KNOW you fucked up bad when the dog looks up at you as if to say, "WTF?"

 :Wtf20: 




The doggie double take is hilarious to me!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Does Political Correctness = Affirmative Action for Liberals?

 :Thinking:

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Does Political Correctness = Affirmative Action for Liberals?


Affirmative Action for liberals happened the last time Atlanta teachers held standardized tests

Those teachers were sent to prison by the way

----------


## DeadEye

I can go anywhere on the net quicker than greased lightning but when I come here things are slower than molasses when I post. I wonder why  :Thinking:

----------


## DeadEye

Just got back from the ER. I was going to dig up a bush by the patio and move it. Lost my balance, grabbed the patio support column to break my fall, it gave way and down I went. Hit the shovel somehow and opened a gash on my lower shin. 4 stitches later and here I am ready to annoy y'all some more.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Just got back from the ER. I was going to dig up a bush by the patio and move it. Lost my balance, grabbed the patio support column to break my fall, it gave way and down I went. Hit the shovel somehow and opened a gash on my lower shin. 4 stitches later and here I am ready to annoy y'all some more.


Goodness, glad you didn't break a bone.

----------


## Calypso Jones

today...I spent 20 minutes working on a spot on the rug....before I realized it was a shadow.   


 :Embarassed20: oops



LOLOL

----------


## Toefoot

Did any catch the moon this morning? Amazing sight, was sitting on the porch drinking a cup of coffee taking it all in. Tonight is a Blue moon so early morning Saturday will be a good time to enjoy another cup of coffee and the visuals.

----------


## DeadEye

State troopers involved in car chase catches suspect. When asked why he ran he said 10yrs ago a State trooper took his wife and he thought he was trying to give her back.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Random thought*

For those who may not realize it yet, if VP Joe Biden jumps into the Dem. POTUS race it will be as good as an official sign that Hillary is being cast to her fates.

With his entry into the race the Left will be announcing that she has no chance of winning and so those who just _might_ stand a better chance than H. Clinton should go for it now.

There will be no better time in their lifetimes.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

What if Bruce (Caitlyn) Jenner is a Conservative???

Could that even be possible???

LOLOL

 :Thinking:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

I just heard a local radio community announcement for a Senior Center free computer course where the spokesperson, who sounds like a Senior Citizen, talks about learning all about Skype and Google and *FACETIME*.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Learned a new word today.

Chopitauffame

The procedure that turns a Bruce into a Caitlin.  

This goes along with the 
Addadictame 
Which turns a Chastity into a Chaz.

----------


## Northern Rivers

I changed our water filters.....

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Does anyone really want and/or need to study well?

REALLY WELL?

This looks interesting.

Ben Leong, Associate Professor of Computer Science

I  was a decent student back when I was an MIT undergrad and now that I'm a  prof, and I really want my students to do well. Every semester, I email  them a link to the following article by Cal Newport: http://calnewport.com/blog/2007/..., which pretty much summarizes everything in about a thousand words. 


http://calnewport.com/blog/2007/10/0...hours-of-work/

----------


## DeadEye

I was just outside smoking a cigarette and one of those stealth bombers flew over. Scared the piss out of me for a second. Them planes are huge and looks like a UFO from the ground.

----------


## HoneyBee

> I was just outside smoking a cigarette and one of those stealth bombers flew over. Scared the piss out of me for a second. Them planes are huge and looks like a UFO from the ground.



A raptor?

----------


## DeadEye

> A raptor?


One of them V shaped planes. I thought it was called a stealth bomber. It looked like this from the ground.

Attachment 10482

----------


## DeadEye

On the outskirts of a small town, there was a big, old pecan tree  just inside the cemetery fence. One day, two boys filled up a bucketful  of nuts and sat down by the tree, out of  sight, and began dividing the nuts. "One for you, one for me, one for  you, one for me," said one boy. Several dropped and rolled down toward  the fence.
 Another boy came  riding along the road on his bicycle. As he passed, he thought he heard  voices from inside the cemetery. He slowed down to investigate. Sure  enough, he heard, "One for you, one for me, one for you, one for me  ...."
 He just knew what it was. He jumped back on his bike and  rode off. Just around the bend he met an old man with a cane, hobbling  along.
 "Come here quick," said the boy, "you won't believe what I  heard! Satan and the Lord are down at the cemetery dividing up the  souls!"
 The man said, "Beat it kid, can't you see it's hard for  me to walk." When the boy insisted though, the man hobbled slowly to the  cemetery.
 Standing by the fence they heard, "One for you, one for me. One for you, one for me."
  The old man whispered, "Boy, you've been tellin' me the truth. Let's  see if we can see the Lord...?" Shaking with fear, they peered through  the fence, yet were still unable to see anything. The old man and the  boy gripped the wrought iron bars of the fence tighter and tighter as  they tried to get a glimpse of the Lord.
 At last they heard, "One for you, one for me. That's all. Now let's go get those nuts by the fence and we'll be done...."
 They say the old man had the lead for a good half-mile before the kid on the bike passed him.

----------


## Network

A student and another student had oral sex in the free expression tunnel. The sexes of the two were not determined by our spycams.

-AP

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Burn em if ya got em. :Weedsmoking:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

I happened to be listening to a replay of this past week's shows on The Blaze and one of the hosts, a guy I've never heard before named Mike Slater, made THE characterization of Jeb Bush that summed him up perfectly and made me laugh out loud.

Mike Slater called JEB!, "Droopy Dog."

How apt a characterization!

Watch this hilarious parody.

----------

Invayne (09-12-2015)

----------


## Invayne

~Yawn.....~

----------

Pregnar Kraps (09-12-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

British newspaper makes an embarrassing typo....


http://metro.co.uk/2015/09/14/kate-m...erent-5390738/

----------

Roadmaster (09-14-2015)

----------


## texmaster

Found a big lizard in my backyard.   Love it.   Hope he eats lots of roaches and mice

----------

Invayne (09-15-2015)

----------


## Invayne

He's beautiful!

----------

texmaster (09-15-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Now I'm gonna go cook dinner and make some cookies.

----------

Jets (09-16-2015)

----------


## Jets

> Now I'm gonna go cook dinner and make some cookies.


Very cool. I'm hungry!!!'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toefoot

Damnit, Just posted on another forum by mistake. Request This Board be ADA compliant? Large lettering would be a great start for us senile people signing in on the webz with attitude.

Damnit....

----------


## Trinnity

@Toefoot, *if you're saying you need the letters bigger, then press both the +/= and Ctrl buttons at the same time as many times as it takes to make the writing as big as you want it. It works! Makes the letters bigger!!*

----------


## Roadmaster

Photo: Boat sits on Pichilemu, Chile, street following earlier earthquake, tsunami - @rne_603_pmu
See original on twitter.com


I love to go out in bang.

----------


## Roadmaster

some people like hairball are stupid.

----------


## Roadmaster

I am in a bad mood tonight people should talk to me.

----------


## Roadmaster

I should have left when Wendy did. Try to help this place out and get the news before any other place and always have some idiot that doesn't understand crap. At least I won't have to post it on 3 sites now.

----------


## Toefoot

I was being a smart ass @Trinnity, I was on the other forum by mistake and signed in. Was not paying attention.





> @Toefoot, *if you're saying you need the letters bigger, then press both the +/= and Ctrl buttons at the same time as many times as it takes to make the writing as big as you want it. It works! Makes the letters bigger!!*

----------


## Jets

> I am in a bad mood tonight people should talk to me.


Ok what's on your mind. The doctor is in!

 :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trinnity

> I was being a smart ass @Trinnity, I was on the other forum by mistake and signed in. Was not paying attention.


LOLOL, okay. No worries, I'm a retard.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Anyone see Marco Rubio on ABC's This Week with the Little Greek? (George Stephanopolous)?

He changed his hair style.

He now looks like a serious man and not a perpetual teenager.

It is interesting to me to observe exactly how much I am personally affected by appearance.

I thought I was immune to such things, but I'm absolutely influenced by appearance.

I always had the sense that Rubio was too immature to be POTUS.

Now, after seeing his new cut, I think more positively about his candidacy.

Good move, Sen. Rubio!

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Rush just ridiculed/chided the Pope for bringing up the Golden Rule in his address to Congress.

Cited here:

Our world is facing a refugee crisis of a magnitude not seen since the  Second World War. This presents us with great challenges and many hard  decisions. On this continent, too, thousands of persons are led to  travel north in search of a better life for themselves and for their  loved ones, in search of greater opportunities. Is this not what we want  for our own children? We must not be taken aback by their numbers, but  rather view them as persons, seeing their faces and listening to their  stories, trying to respond as best we can to their situation. To respond  in a way which is always humane, just and fraternal. We need to avoid a  common temptation nowadays: to discard whatever proves troublesome. Let  us remember the Golden Rule: “Do unto others as you would have them do  unto you” (Mt 7:12).

Or, he chided the Dems who enthusiastically applauded that point the Pontiff made.

Rush said that it hardly deserved to be celebrated.

And I think Rush missed the point.

A point which many of you are already aware of.

With regard to Islam.

Does anyone here know what I am referring to?

I have posted it here so often that I am curious if I have posted it enough or should I continue repeating the point.

What is the significance of the Golden Rule as it pertains to Islam?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

I just discovered this. Sit on the floor or bed with your legs folded under you in a "lotus" position. Then use your elbows to massage the soles of your feet.

Ahhhhhh!

Feels great!

You can do it on exactly the right parts of your feet and with exactly the right pressure.

Try it.

You'll like it.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Rush: "Remember O'Sullivan's law.  Any organization that is not actively conservative will become liberal."

I had hoped this wasn't true.

----------


## 2cent

I found it important to let you all know that booties for infants now come with non-skid bottoms.  
No lie!  Saw 'em yesterday while shopping for the g-kid-to-be.

----------


## DeadEye

> I found it important to let you all know that booties for infants now come with non-skid bottoms.  
> No lie!  Saw 'em yesterday while shopping for the g-kid-to-be.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Mark Steyn, (sitting in for Rush today) called Speaker aspirant, GOP Rep. Kevin McCarthy, a "nothing little man," for his stupid statement about the Benghazi hearing.

Purposeless partisanship is stupid and McCarthy is stupid.

Will Hillary send him a gift basket?

Most (though, not all) of the posters here would never have said such a thing because they know enough not to give the opponent ammo to use against them. 

If I were a constituent of his I'd push for a recall.

I am quite charitably minded toward those who are mentally challenged.

But when they get too big for their britches I lose all patience.

Send Kevin home where he can start his next career as a local TV news anchor or something.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I found it important to let you all know that booties for infants now come with non-skid bottoms.  
> No lie!  Saw 'em yesterday while shopping for the g-kid-to-be.


Perfect for standing them up and leaning them in a corner?

----------


## 2cent

> Perfect for standing them up and leaning them in a corner?


Sorry, just saw this.
Why yes!  That way they won't slip and fall!   Ya ought send this idea to Stride Rite as a selling point.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

After catching a mess of bream or bass, I've been peed on a few times while cleaning them. 
...but do fish fart? I mean you see all these bubbles when you're fishing on the pier. My grandpa always told me the bubbles were from turtles but he was not a deep thinker like me.

----------


## 2cent

I dunno, @HawkTheSlayer.  Just glad I came across this _after_ last night's dinner of fresh-caught bass.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I dunno, @HawkTheSlayer.  Just glad I came across this _after_ last night's dinner of fresh-caught bass.


Nothing like _fresh caught_ bass or crappie(we call those sac-a-laits). 
Love me some salt water delicacies too, like specked trout and redfish. 
I could eat seafood at every meal!

----------

2cent (10-18-2015)

----------


## 2cent

> Nothing like _fresh caught_ bass or crappie(we call those sac-a-laits). 
> Love me some salt water delicacies too, like specked trout and redfish. 
> I could eat seafood at every meal!


Ahh, we'd make good dinner mates!  
Ohhh, crappie...or walleye.  Yum.  So is rainbow trout.  (Except for not down here for some reason, although the lake is ice cold.)  And the white bass we had last night was sweet.  (Different lake than the trout.)

I don't think there is a seafood I've tasted that I dislike.  (Oops.  Don't care for octopus; too rubbery.)  Prefer Alaskan King Crab to lobster, but wouldn't turn the latter away!

C'mon down!  We'll catch us a mess, and eat to our hearts' content!  (Of fish, I mean.  Kinda hard to catch crab or lobster in the middle of fly-over country. lol)

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Ahh, we'd make good dinner mates!  
> Ohhh, crappie...or walleye.  Yum.  So is rainbow trout.  (Except for not down here for some reason, although the lake is ice cold.)  And the white bass we had last night was sweet.  (Different lake than the trout.)
> 
> I don't think there is a seafood I've tasted that I dislike.  (Oops.  Don't care for octopus; too rubbery.)  Prefer Alaskan King Crab to lobster, but wouldn't turn the latter away!
> 
> C'mon down!  We'll catch us a mess, and eat to our hearts' content!  (Of fish, I mean.  Kinda hard to catch crab or lobster in the middle of fly-over country. lol)


If a go any further down, I will be *in* the gulf. I'll prolly have to travel _up. 
Loves_ me some gulf shrimp. Use to trawl for my freezer but fished crawfish commercially in the Atchafalaya Basin for twenty years when I wasn't working in the plants.

----------


## 2cent

> If a go any further down, I will be *in* the gulf. I'll prolly have to travel _up. 
> Loves_ me some gulf shrimp. Use to trawl for my freezer but fished crawfish commercially in the Atchafalaya Basin for twenty years when I wasn't working in the plants.


Oops, I forgot where you lived! lol  Yep, UP.  Top tip of AR.  Us going South sounds like a MUCH better plan when it comes to the seafood thing.

[FWIW, we did have plans, tickets bought, and the whole nine yards to visit the French Quarter.  (OFF season.)  Then Katrina hit. :Thud:
EVERY time we make plans to go somewhere, a disaster strikes.  
A simple riverboat cruise:  The Mississippi dried up.
Cruise plans in Mediterranean Sea:  SHTF in Turkey and Greece.
A visit to Corpus Christi:  Got hit w/a hurricane.  
I don't even want to mention our plans to fly north in one certain September.]

IOW, do NOT invite us.  You'll be inviting trouble!  lol

----------



----------


## Trinnity

I know what you mean. We went to the outer banks for a 4 day weekend, our first vacay in 10 years. Sandy hit on the second day. We had bought new fishing gear, saltwater licenses, and lots of things that meant losing a lot of money for a one day vacation, not to mention the gas. Sucks.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Oops, I forgot where you lived! lol  Yep, UP.  Top tip of AR.  Us going South sounds like a MUCH better plan when it comes to the seafood thing.
> 
> [FWIW, we did have plans, tickets bought, and the whole nine yards to visit the French Quarter.  (OFF season.)  Then Katrina hit. :Thud:
> EVERY time we make plans to go somewhere, a disaster strikes.  
> A simple riverboat cruise:  The Mississippi dried up.
> Cruise plans in Mediterranean Sea:  SHTF in Turkey and Greece.
> A visit to Corpus Christi:  Got hit w/a hurricane.  
> I don't even want to mention our plans to fly north in one certain September.]
> 
> IOW, do NOT invite us.  You'll be inviting trouble!  lol


I'll have to cycle there on my Trek in the spring. I'll take my chances on the highway!  :F Run:

----------

2cent (10-18-2015)

----------


## 2cent

> I know what you mean. We went to the outer banks for a 4 day weekend, our first vacay in 10 years. Sandy hit on the second day. We had bought new fishing gear, saltwater licenses, and lots of things that meant losing a lot of money for a one day vacation, not to mention the gas. Sucks.


Oh, bummer, Trin!  That just ain't right!

I played heck getting our money back from Travelocity re: the Louisiana trip. (Katrina hit before we left.)  They kept trying to convince us to use the money spent to go somewhere else - that we didn't want to go.
I won, but would certainly never recommend them.  (If they're still in existence.)

----------


## 2cent

> I'll have be cycle there on my Trek in the spring. I'll take my chances on the highway!


You'll be cycling up this way?  If so, don't let me know you're nearby until the last minute.  In which case, c'mon over!
We'll do fish and beer, and whatever.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

If it rains cats and dogs, will it flood?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

If a piano player is called a pianist, why isn't a race car driver called a racist?

----------


## 2cent

How come ya have to get a sponge wet before it'll absorb any liquid?

----------



----------


## 2cent

Today's a day it's best I just sit very still and not touch anything, lest it break.  

BTW, we did get our two new heifers today!  Precious black beauties!!!!

----------


## Toefoot

Colorado ski season has opened.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> How come ya have to get a sponge wet before it'll absorb any liquid?


If the ocean is filled with sponges, shouldn't sea level be going down?

----------

2cent (10-30-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

General Norman Schwartzkopf was asked in an interview if he didn't think there was room for forgiveness toward the people who have harbored and abetted the terrorists who perpetrated the September 11th attacks on America. 


His answer was classic Schwartzkopf. He said, "I believe that forgiving them is God's function. Our job is simply to arrange the meeting."

----------

2cent (10-30-2015),Calypso Jones (11-11-2015),DeadEye (10-30-2015)

----------


## 2cent

(Thanks for the reminder that it was General Norman Schwartzkopf who said that.  Wish his name didn't elude me so often.)

How come the outdoor thermometer in a vehicle doesn't register 'wind chill factor' when you're going down the hwy @ 65mhp?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I wonder how much thinner they can make a disposable foam plate and still call it a plate. They are so thin, you can see through 'em. I would never take the chance of heating leftovers in a single plate. Gotta use two.

----------


## Invayne

> I wonder how much thinner they can make a disposable foam plate and still call it a plate. They are so thin, you can see through 'em. I would never take the chance of heating leftovers in a single plate. Gotta use two.


You heat leftovers on foam plates?

Huh...that's gotta leave some good chemicals in your food...LOL

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You heat leftovers on foam plates?
> 
> Huh...that's gotta leave some good chemicals in your food...LOL


Makes me post better, Invayne. Lol. 
It was just some leftover mustard greens with ham hocks. Didn't need to get it too hot and I've been cleaning the man cave all day. Washed dishes,washed clothes,cleaned the bathroom and tub,vacuumed and mopped. Cleaned the stove but not the oven. Vacuumed the old man-couch. Took all the cushions off and Febrezed them and the whole couch. 
I even cleaned the inside of the microwave. 

So you see my friend, I didn't feel like washing any more dishes. 
Being single sucks sometimes.

----------

Invayne (10-31-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Makes me post better, Invayne. Lol. 
> It was just some leftover mustard greens with ham hocks. Didn't need to get it too hot and I've been cleaning the man cave all day. Washed dishes,washed clothes,cleaned the bathroom and tub,vacuumed and mopped. Cleaned the stove but not the oven. Vacuumed the old man-couch. Took all the cushions off and Febrezed them and the whole couch. 
> I even cleaned the inside of the microwave. 
> 
> So you see my friend, I didn't feel like washing any more dishes. 
> Being single sucks sometimes.


Totally understand! But...being single, for me, means that I don't have to give a shit what my house looks like...HAHAHA!!!  :Wink:

----------

St James (11-01-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Totally understand! But...being single, for me, means that I don't have to give a shit what my house looks like...HAHAHA!!!


That's my usual attitude, too. Growing up, I had to wash,dry and save dishes immediately! No air dry in the holder.My mom was very particular and orderly. We folded clothes straight off the line. Buffed and polished floors. Made our beds as soon as we got up. Cut grass in a very large yard with a push mower and kept 140 ligustrum bushes trimmed in a square. Many, many other things also. 
The thing I hated the most was the garbage can. When we were little kids in the early sixties there were no garbage bags. Later on they were available but my mom never bought them because they were too expensive. We had to "line" the metal garbage can with newspaper several layers thick and you had better do a jam up Picasso job or get punished. They picked garbage twice a week. After the second pickup, we had to take turns scrubbing that damn thing clean(so you see why it was to your advantage to line it good) or once again get punished. 

For the first six years of my life, I thought I was Japanese. We never, ever were allowed to go into the house with our shoes on. We left them at the door. Just as well, cause she'd make you mop the whole kitchen. She was found of something you don't see much anymore. A dustmop. Kinda like a cloth swiffer. 

I swore when I moved out, I would never live like that and I don't but I had good training. 
When I clean like I did today, its a sure sign I will be having some female company arriving very soon.

----------

Invayne (10-31-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> When I clean like I did today, its a sure sign I will be having some female company arriving very soon.


Sweet! At least you don't expect your female company to clean your house for you! LOL!

(yes, one asshole that I was seeing when I was young actually had me clean the house when I came to visit. I don't know how I tolerated the crap I did...)

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Sweet! At least you don't expect your female company to clean your house for you! LOL!
> 
> (yes, one asshole that I was seeing when I was young actually had me clean the house when I came to visit. I don't know how I tolerated the crap I did...)


Its all about relaxation at the Hawks Nest. 
I give a mean ass back rub, too!

----------

Invayne (10-31-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Its all about relaxation at the Hawks Nest. 
> I give a mean ass back rub, too!


So, um, it's getting late....why are you still here? HAHA

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> So, um, it's getting late....why are you still here? HAHA


Not till tomorrow. Driving in from Dallas. I expect I will lose the activity award here Sunday night. No worries. I will transfer it over to.......

----------

Invayne (10-31-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

Has anyone noticed no one talks about Planned Parenthood anymore. The states that cut off funding, the federal government made them go back funding them. So like before it's a non issue until it happens again.

----------

DeadEye (11-05-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Has anyone ever brought up the subject of the flute solo in California Dreamin - Mamas & The Papas?           




Speaking sharps and flats, it is a bit sharp.

Yes?

----------


## Invayne

So, a Facebook friend wants to get together with "like-minded People" and set up some sort of Commune in Mexico where we grow our own food and live happily ever after. Should I do it? LOLOL!

I rarely interact with this guy, so I'm not sure why he's messaging me about this. Weird.

----------


## Katzndogz

That would be strange.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> So, a Facebook friend wants to get together with "like-minded People" and set up some sort of Commune in Mexico where we grow our own food and live happily ever after. Should I do it? LOLOL!
> 
> I rarely interact with this guy, so I'm not sure why he's messaging me about this. Weird.


He needs help growing his weed and will make you his sex slave. 
Don't do it! To many banditos and el diablos looooking for el gotto.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Sometimes I buy those frozen rising crust Sam's Choice pizzas from wallyworld. They are pretty large and good for about $4.50(sometimes $3.98). I doctor them up with can shrimp, pepperonis and extra cheese. 


I was looking at the ingredients list and serving size on the box. They give the serving size values based on one fifth of a pizza or five servings. 

How in the hell do you cut a pizza in five and who in the hell would take the time to do it?
You would first have to cut the pizza in half then cut one half in two and one half in three.  :Wtf20:

----------


## 2cent

> Sometimes I buy those frozen rising crust Sam's Choice pizzas from wallyworld. They are pretty large and good for about $4.50(sometimes $3.98). I doctor them up with can shrimp, pepperonis and extra cheese. 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the ingredients list and serving size on the box. They give the serving size values based on one fifth of a pizza or five servings. 
> 
> How in the hell do you cut a pizza in five and who in the hell would take the time to do it?
> You would first have to cut the pizza in half then cut one half in two and one half in three.


And here I was wondering how farmers on t.v. keep their nails so darned clean and well-manicured.  Heck, I ain't got nothin' on you! lol

Btw, how'd Sunday night go?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Tous kegchaux c'est bon!!!!

----------

2cent (11-11-2015)

----------


## 2cent

> Tous kegchaux c'est bon!!!!


All keg lime is good? ???

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> All keg lime is good? ???


Literally, all things are good. 
Everything is good!!!!
Good morning to you. 
Raining over there , yet?

----------

2cent (11-11-2015)

----------


## 2cent

> Literally, all things are good. 
> Everything is good!!!!


So glad to hear it!  (Now that you know how good my French is. lol)




> Good morning to you. 
> Raining over there , yet?


Good morning back atcha.  
Nope, no rain yet.  Wind hasn't even picked up yet - which I hear tell is supposed to be Kansas-style by this afternoon.  (And wouldn't you know I finally got a start on the MOUNTAINS of leaves yesterday?  lol)
How 'boutchu?  (Apologies for my sorry memory, but where abouts are you, anyway?  And how do you know where I live?)

P.S.  The sun just came out.  lol

----------


## QuaseMarco

> So, a Facebook friend wants to get together with "like-minded People" and set up some sort of Commune in Mexico where we grow our own food and live happily ever after. Should I do it? LOLOL!
> 
> I rarely interact with this guy, so I'm not sure why he's messaging me about this. Weird.


He's probably a white supremacist trying to lure you into his cult.

----------


## Invayne

> He's probably a white supremacist trying to lure you into his cult.


And what makes you think I would join a scum cult like that?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Makes me post better, Invayne. Lol. 
> It was just some leftover mustard greens with ham hocks. Didn't need to get it too hot and I've been cleaning the man cave all day. Washed dishes,washed clothes,cleaned the bathroom and tub,vacuumed and mopped. Cleaned the stove but not the oven. Vacuumed the old man-couch. Took all the cushions off and Febrezed them and the whole couch. 
> I even cleaned the inside of the microwave. 
> 
> So you see my friend, I didn't feel like washing any more dishes. 
> Being single sucks sometimes.


if Men bathed more they wouldn't need so much Fabreeze.


LOL    :Wink: 

okey..  i'm outta here.

----------



----------


## Invayne

> if Men bathed more they wouldn't need so much Fabreeze.
> 
> 
> LOL   
> 
> okey..  i'm outta here.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Factoid from, Suicide of a Superpower: Pat Buchanan on the Death of Western Civilization*

From June 1953, six months into his first term (when the Korean War ended), until the end of his second term as POTUS, how many of our military were killed in action under Dwight D. Eisenhower?

One.

A sniper killed a GI in Lebanon.




*Published on Apr 25, 2012*
Peter  Robinson sits with author, journalist and former presidential  candidate, Patrick J Buchanan. From declining birth rates, to shifting  values, to the decline of Christianity, Buchanan thinks Western  civilization is falling apart. Buchanan is worried that the American  melting pot has stopped assimilating immigrants the way it once did. Is  America dying? Are you a racist if you think America is breaking apart?  Find out.

See more at http://www.pjtv.com

33:28 - 33:41


EDIT: Until this moment, I never realized what an anti-Israel kind of person Pat Buchanan was/is.

Glad his political career went the way it eventually did.

43:58 - 44:46

He is a well read and learned guy but I think he is absolutely cock-eyed about Israel and maybe Jews in general.

 :Retard:

----------


## Invayne

Probably just Zionism he despises.

Which is not the same thing, although the irrational Israel worshipers will say otherwise.

----------


## 2cent

Our poor cat.  He's finally growing up, and figuring out part of his 'job' here.  Catches him a shrew; does all those things cats do with their prey, bouncing 'em around until they're properly tenderized.
Only this poor thing threw that puppy into the air...only to sit there startled as it never came down again.

It had landed in a 5-gal. bucket sitting on the patio.   :Rofl:

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-18-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Probably just Zionism he despises.
> 
> Which is not the same thing, although the irrational Israel worshipers will say otherwise.


What was the name of that beloved lion that the American dentist shot in Africa?

Clarence???

Had to look it up.

Cecil.

What good does it do to love Cecil if you destroy his habitat?

How generous could Buchanan be toward the Jews if he would deprive them not only "a" homeland, but _THEIR_ homeland?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*A note to my Liberal or low information friends:*

We have entered a new global paradigm.

A war unlike any that has ever been waged. 

But aren't they all?

_Different, but same.

_Two Air France planes re-routed due to bomb threats. Germanyvs Netherland football match was called off in Germany. Shootout tonight in Paris three dead so far; the violence seems to be happening in different locations at the same time. The GOP candidates are showing leadership in regards to the new attitude toward Islam and Muslims. Massive police raids overnight throughout Europe. Thirty states have refused to accept  any refugees from Syria.

Simultaneously.

Are you one of those who, during the worst of the fighting in Iraq, jokingly wished for a popular war like WWII when everyone was working together to win?

Well, this is as close as you can come to that.

In fact, it's WORSE!

The enemy is all around us here in America, and we can't be sure who is and who isn't terrorist threat. And that's sums up the immediate concern. But in the four barrel Jinahd revolver, one of the bullets is violent Jihad. And if we only empty the Terrorism barrel there are still three rounds left that they intend to use to accomplish their goal.

But we are only talking about the terrorist threat!

Hello?

Where are you?

Hello?

It's ONLY your entire way of life that is under attack and at stake here!

And because it is an ideological movement the threat is not eliminated by crushing ISIS or al Qaeda or any of the (too) familair terrorist gang names we might crush.

The problem is with Islam and we refuse to become informed about Islam.

WTF???

That is the way to help them conquer us all.

*Politically Correct Jihad
*



*Published on Nov 15, 2015
*
Only  a day after the November 13 jihad attacks in Paris we see the usual  politically correct responses. Ironically Obama and Kerry had pronounced  Islamic State “contained” and its “days are numbered” earlier in the  day.

Merkel of Germany says that the proper response to jihad is tolerance and European values. 

The politicians do not use the word jihad, but terror and terror networks. 

The  left of center press says that the rhetoric of the right causes terror  and that poor Muslims will suffer from being associated with terror.  They should be worried about being associated with jihad.

The  professors still teach Islam without jihad. The press will not offend  Muslims. Police do not study the doctrine of jihad. Politicians cry out  for more Muslim refugees.

We are losing a civilizational war because  of political correctness. To win we must start using the language of  Islam. We must start conversations that about the ideology and doctrine  of political Islam

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Our poor cat.  He's finally growing up, and figuring out part of his 'job' here.  Catches him a shrew; does all those things cats do with their prey, bouncing 'em around until they're properly tenderized.
> Only this poor thing threw that puppy into the air...only to sit there startled as it never came down again.
> 
> It had landed in a 5-gal. bucket sitting on the patio.



wonder what cat thought happened....alien abduction.

right after I read your post I took Belle *the boxer, out so that she could.......peep.   so.   She sees a squirrel down by the road between the trees..She takes off.....she didn't see the squirrel scurry up the tree...there she is....staring at the road, wondering where that furry thing went to.     another mystery in the animal world.  Meanwhile squirrel is sitting there neatly over her head.

----------


## Trinnity

My rooster started crowing about a month ago. This morning (surprise) one of the other chickens has started crowing. I thought so...noticed yesterday that one is growing spur buds. Now we have to build another coop. They'll fight, you know. Can't coop together.

Did you know chicken eggs come in different colors, depending on the breed?

----------


## 2cent

> wonder what cat thought happened....alien abduction.
> 
> right after I read your post I took Belle *the boxer, out so that she could.......peep.   so.   She sees a squirrel down by the road between the trees..She takes off.....she didn't see the squirrel scurry up the tree...there she is....staring at the road, wondering where that furry thing went to.     another mystery in the animal world.  Meanwhile squirrel is sitting there neatly over her head.


Animals can be such fun.
 :Spacecraft:

----------


## Invayne

> *A note to my Liberal or low information friends:*
> 
> We have entered a new global paradigm.
> 
> A war unlike any that has ever been waged. 
> 
> But aren't they all?
> 
> _Different, but same.
> ...

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Has anyone ever mentioned the incongruity of allowing kids to play with toy light sabers but not toy guns or toy knives???

Because it's Star Wars does that make a difference?

Is it because what a light saber does isn't real?

Okay, so why not allow kids to play with toy phasers from Star Trek?

Actually, I don't really care. 

In fact, they should just leave it unnoticed or else they (and we all know who THEY are) might screw kids out of even THAT harmless and wholesome channel for their aggression.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Glenn Beck just concluded today's radio show with a teaser for tomorrow's show.

The statue of liberty was modeled by or supposedly represents a Muslim woman.

That bastard!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

2cent (12-16-2015)

----------


## 2cent

> Has anyone ever mentioned the incongruity of allowing kids to play with toy light sabers but not toy guns or toy knives???
> 
> Because it's Star Wars does that make a difference?
> 
> Is it because what a light saber does isn't real?
> 
> Okay, so why not allow kids to play with toy phasers from Star Trek?
> 
> Actually, I don't really care. 
> ...


There were 4 kids running around our house on Thanksgiving day, ages 3-6.  I don't know if they were playing 'cops & robbers' or 'cowboys & indians.  At one point they just ran through here raising hell.   The shower curtain in the back bathroom came down, the trash can thrown about, and everything askew.

I don't know what's funnier; the, "Oh crap, Mama's gonna be mad," look on my daughter's face, or the perplexed look when I said, "It's Thanksgiving.  Chill."

 :Rofl:   Gad, how I love to surprise my kids.

----------

Calypso Jones (12-16-2015),Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2015)

----------


## 2cent

I think I just screwed up.  My sister called, babbled incessantly, got a call, and asked if she could call right back.
Me:  No prob.  (Then went on to vocally state my annoyance.)
Then came back and realized the phone was not hung up.  OOPS.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2015)

----------


## 2cent

Tonight is the g-kids' Christmas show at their school.  I'm going over to their home early to help mom decorate.
She's 5 DAYS away from her due date.  THIS grandma is more of a basket case than she is!  lol
(The 12th also happens to be my son's b-day.  :Smile:  )

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

Photo: Sotheby's auction house says this psychedelic Porsche owned by Janis Joplin sold for a record $1.8 million at auction Thursday night



Wow

----------

2cent (12-16-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Is there a GOP debate thread?

WHERE CAN WE WATCH OR LISTEN ONLINE WITHOUT JUMPING THRU HOOPS???

----------


## 2cent

> Glenn Beck just concluded today's radio show with a teaser for tomorrow's show.
> 
> The statue of liberty was modeled by or supposedly represents a Muslim woman.
> 
> That bastard!


And people wonder why we think he's a tad bonkers.  :Spacecraft:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> And people wonder why we think he's a tad bonkers.


But you must admit he does more good than not.

Yes?

 :Smiley20:

----------


## MrMike

This is random...

(now converse)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> This is random...
> 
> (now converse)


You have a real talent for spotting 'talent.'

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Observation. 

Those critical of how Iran handled the boats and crews are looking at this the wrong way.

Otherwise, they would be hypocritical. 

Wouldn't we do the same thing if an Iranian sub was disabled due to mechanical reasons, near our shores?

Of course we'd do exactly what the Iranians did with our two boat crews.

Well, all except maybe broadcasting the video. 

But maybe that, too!

The critics would say the Iranians were outrageous. 

That means they wouldn't want OUR military to do the same. They would, presumably, do less in that same situation. 

Which would be dereliction of duty.

I'm glad this matter isn't being debated.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Do we all know that the white suited, white haired, white bearded guy in the KFC commercials is Norm MacDonald?

Norm Macdonald Plays Colonel Sanders Pretending Not to Be Colonel Sanders in W+Ks Latest for KFC | AgencySpy

----------


## DeadEye

Ever lay down for a short nap and wake up 4 hours later?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Ever lay down for a short nap and wake up 4 hours later?


Yep.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Listening to WABC radio for the NYC coverage of the snow, they reported former NYC Mayor and billionaire,  Michael Bloomberg is moving ever closer to announcing his bid for the job of POTUS.

They speculate he might jump into the race in March.

----------


## Katzndogz

Without participation in a single debate?  Interesting.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Without participation in a single debate?  Interesting.


I've long wondered if/when someone might re-set the rules for POTUS campaigning to shorten the process.

----------


## DeadEye

> Listening to WABC radio for the NYC coverage of the snow, they reported former NYC Mayor and billionaire,  Michael Bloomberg is moving ever closer to announcing his bid for the job of POTUS.
> 
> They speculate he might jump into the race in March.


Probably so, they will need another commie after Clinton's indictments come down.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (01-31-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

> Without participation in a single debate?  Interesting.


I haven't seen a real debate from either side yet.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

I once went to a live appearance of one of the radio station's sponsors and saw a woman who reminded me of my dearly departed grandma and I went up to her, without as much as a howdy do, and kissed her on the cheek and gave her a hug and left.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

When I was about four or five, I used to climb into dumpsters full of garbage.

I liked the organic smells.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Megyn Kelly is supposed to be a Jimmy Fallon show guest on NBC.

Presumably, after Jonah Hill.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Lisa Douglas
Lisa Douglas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Eva Gabor
Eva Gabor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

She was a hottie and I was oblivious to it because I always thought of her as Oliver's funny, attractive, Park Ave styled "Gracie Allen-esque" wife. Now, I see how hot she looked in GREEN ACRES.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

I woke up to go to the bathroom and heard a neighbor couple, coupling.

And even in my bedroom I could hear them.

And it went on and off and on for more than an hour. And every time it seemed like he'd had enough he went back to it.

He wouldn't stop.

It was like a T1000 Terminator unit trying to fuck this poor woman to death or something.

He is a one man gang bang.

And he's at it again.

She is getting a months worth of screwing tonight.

----------


## texmaster

There is some guy named Brian Rosenthal on Greta who works for the Houston Chronicle.   I've never heard someone whose accent is the spitting image of Droopy.



I would literally pay him to do my answering machine or at the very least say "going up sir"

----------

Pregnar Kraps (02-26-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

I bought a new computer. It should be here tomorrow and I'm excited as a kid the day before Christmas. It's been about 11 or 12 years since I purchased one. My new one is not the best but good enough for what we do round here. It's 3.4 GHZ, 8gig ram, 1 TB hard drive,WI-FI and windows 10. Total cost was $184.25 w/free shipping. Less than what I paid for this XP I have.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

OMG.

I just saw Jerry Falwell Jr. interviewed on Greta.

He is a political naif.

His endorsement of Don is kept from being laughable mainly due to the name, "Jerry Falwell."

Not the Junior part.

----------


## Toefoot

Damn, snow on the ground.

----------


## DeadEye

I was watching the sun rise this morning and I noticed how green everything has become. The pear trees, peach trees, plum trees are starting to burst into a wonderful  array of pink and white. The cycle of life is simply amazing and it makes me feel good to be alive.

----------

2cent (03-16-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Same here...and i'm worried something is going to come and kill it all.

----------


## DeadEye

> Same here...and i'm worried something is going to come and kill it all.


Yea, they are talking about cool weather coming. I never count out a frost until about mid April. What we do need is less wind and more rain to wash away all the pollen. The wind is blowing about 5mp making for clouds of pollen.

----------


## 2cent

> I was watching the sun rise this morning and I noticed how green everything has become. The pear trees, peach trees, plum trees are starting to burst into a wonderful  array of pink and white. The cycle of life is simply amazing and it makes me feel good to be alive.


Kudos.  What stuns and amazes me to this day is that you can put ONE SEED in the ground, and get MOUNTAINS of vegetables out of that ONE. SEED.
Simply amazing.  

We're getting early Spring here, too.  'Tis lovely.  Gonna dip next week, but only one night forecast to be as low as 32°.  The jonquils perked back up after the last dip, so I'm thinking we're good to go.
OH!  How I DO love seeing the redbud and forsythia blooming.  Plus, my very extra special hyacinth.  Bless, it's purty!


However, I am wondering how pissed off the hens must get at Roscoe P. Coltrane screeching his lungs out an hour or two before the sun rises.  lol

----------


## 2cent

Wanna know how awful I am?  I saw my husband headed out to the garden with a shovel the other day and cringed.

----------


## DeadEye

WOW!!
There are currently 636 users online. 51 members and 585 guests
                     Most users ever online was 3,548, 03-21-2014 at 10:07 AM.

I wonder what they have to say.

----------

Invayne (03-25-2016),OldSchool (03-23-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

> WOW!!
> There are currently 636 users online. 51 members and 585 guests
>                      Most users ever online was 3,548, 03-21-2014 at 10:07 AM.
> 
> I wonder what they have to say.


I watch stuff like that, those numbers are fairly common for this site. 

That's doing pretty good, I think.
Might do better if Rutabaga wasn't here  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Kidding of course, he's pretty cool. Gotta wonder how many other cool folks are out there lurking...  :Thinking:

----------


## DeadEye

> I watch stuff like that, those numbers are fairly common for this site. 
> 
> That's doing pretty good, I think.
> Might do better if Rutabaga wasn't here 
> Kidding of course, he's pretty cool. Gotta wonder how many other cool folks are out there lurking...


I think it's great. This sight has come a long way in such a short time. Yea, Rutabaga is a cool guy. We actually have a lot of cool people here from all walks of life. Hopefully the lurker's will join in and let their voice be heard.

----------


## OldSchool

> I think it's great. This sight has come a long way in such a short time. Yea, Rutabaga is a cool guy. We actually have a lot of cool people here from all walks of life. Hopefully the lurker's will join in and let their voice be heard.


Yep, I'm still new here but will be hanging around for the site's 4th birthday.




> Today, November 10, marks three years up and running. 
> Thank you all for being part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> FREE BEER !!!


Maybe Trinnity will buy a keg then.  :Smiley20:

----------

Invayne (03-25-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

:Thinking: Beer Pie.

----------

Invayne (03-25-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

If she cooks too...  :Danceshout:

----------


## DeadEye

> Yep, I'm still new here but will be hanging around for the site's 4th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trinnity will buy a keg then.


I think we need to take her out to Dinner first. She's a great gal with a big heart.

----------

OldSchool (03-24-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

Good idea, Deadeye. I'd pitch-in for that. Maybe even a gift for Calypso and ADMIN, I mean what the hell.....

Meanwhile it's a lousy rainy day here in SW MI and I'm tired of being laid off from work, might have to get another job as a welder rather than plant maintenance, plenty of opportunities.

----------


## DeadEye

> Good idea, Deadeye. I'd pitch-in for that. Maybe even a gift for Calypso and ADMIN, I mean what the hell.....
> 
> Meanwhile it's a lousy rainy day here in SW MI and I'm tired of being laid off from work, might have to get another as a welder rather than plant maintenance, plenty of opportunities.


Just tell ADMIN what you want done with your donation and he will make it so. Yes, CJ and ADMIN deserve a dinner as well. I don't know much about ADMIN but CJ is Trinnity's right hand and is a great gal in her own right. We have some really wonderful people here.

There are always opportunities for those who make things happen.

----------

OldSchool (03-24-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

Been out cutting grass. Taking a break now. Eating tomato sandwich with Dukes mayo and black pepper. Washing it down with a cold glass of iced tea.   :Tongue20:

----------


## DeadEye

It's been fun people but I got to go to bed. See ya around.

----------


## OldSchool

I gotta go too, not at my best after a shitty day.

----------


## Invayne

> WOW!!
> There are currently 636 users online. 51 members and 585 guests
>                      Most users ever online was 3,548, 03-21-2014 at 10:07 AM.
> 
> I wonder what they have to say.


If you'd shut up for 5 minutes, maybe they could get a word in edgewise...  :Wink:

----------

DeadEye (03-26-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> Yep, I'm still new here but will be hanging around for the site's 4th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trinnity will buy a keg then.


My birthday is next Saturday. I expect more than that 6 pack.

----------


## Invayne

> beer pie.


yum!

----------


## Trinnity

I've placed the order and it's on the way.

----------

Invayne (03-25-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

> My birthday is next Saturday. I expect more than that 6 pack.


If you'll settle you a good whippin' .... real name and address, please. 

 :Angel4:

----------


## Invayne

> If you'll settle you a good whippin' .... real name and address, please.


Sorry, won't be home...have to work a yard sale that day. LOL

----------

OldSchool (03-25-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> I've placed the order and it's on the way.


But THIS is for after work.... :Headbang:

----------


## samspade

A little diversion from politics

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-27-2016),DeadEye (03-26-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

Morning, all.

Was a fun Friday night, even if I did retire early. Started early too, went out for breakfast.... 

There was frost on my car  :Angry20:  but turning into a nice day, just kind of chilly.

----------


## DeadEye

The Dogwoods, Azaleas, Snowball bushes and the leafless Magnolia are all bursting with blooms.  :Smiley20:

----------

Invayne (03-27-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

Ivanka Trump announces birth of son Theodore James; 3rd child with husband Jared Kushner

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> A little diversion from politics


Nothing like fun in sun and ice cold beer & hot women.

----------


## Invayne

> The Dogwoods, Azaleas, Snowball bushes and the leafless Magnolia are all bursting with blooms.


Yes they are!! I love it!

Waiting for the pollen to leave so I can open my windows! LOL

----------


## OldSchool

Michigan.....



 :Dontknow:

----------


## Invayne

never mind...

----------


## OldSchool

> Sorry, won't be home...have to work a yard sale that day. LOL

----------

Invayne (04-02-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> 


Wine, honey!

----------

OldSchool (04-02-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

Better?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Invayne (04-03-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

Sorry about that, I can be nice.

Here's an endless supply:

----------

Invayne (04-03-2016)

----------


## Invayne

Sweeeeet!

----------


## Invayne

I would prefer beer, but it's too expensive....

----------


## OldSchool

It snowed in Michigan today.  :Angry20: 

When I can divert some funds from my heating bill - would be nice to get into home brewing.
Might even save some money in the long run.  :Thinking: 

Meanwhile, I'm tired of being laid-off from work as a welder/fabricator.
Time to get my shit together and get a job in factory/plant maintenance.  :Cool20:

----------


## Invayne

I just want to give a big I LOVE YOU to my better half that left this world 4 years ago. He waited until my birthday to die....giving me the gift of the end of suffering. That was the greatest gift I've ever received....didn't see it for what it was until the hospice nurse pointed it out. She thought it was outstanding that the man I love died on my birthday. I couldn't understand why...I thought she was nuts...LOL...After it was explained  to me, it made sense. What a beautiful gift he gave to me. I never really thought my birthday was anything more than a reason to party. Now, it has a special meaning to me. I cherish every minute that I've been given in this world. I used to joke about a birthday being "one more year closer to death". No more. Fuck that. No more dwelling on death. Celebrate life.

----------

2cent (04-04-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

Sometimes... no words....just a smiley:

 :Smiley20: 

That one is for all who have a great attitude.........

----------

Invayne (04-03-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> I just want to give a big I LOVE YOU to my better half that left this world 4 years ago. He waited until my birthday to die....giving me the gift of the end of suffering. That was the greatest gift I've ever received....didn't see it for what it was until the hospice nurse pointed it out. She thought it was outstanding that the man I love died on my birthday. I couldn't understand why...I thought she was nuts...LOL...After it was explained  to me, it made sense. What a beautiful gift he gave to me. I never really thought my birthday was anything more than a reason to party. Now, it has a special meaning to me. I cherish every minute that I've been given in this world. I used to joke about a birthday being "one more year closer to death". No more. Fuck that. No more dwelling on death. Celebrate life.


Oh, darlin', you bring a message so close to home with that, that it's hard to express how wonderful I knew Marie's (a dear friend), husband, pushed to stay alive just to celebrate their 50th wedding anniversary.
She didn't realize until later, herself, that that was his goal.  
It was so precious, that words say little.  Hold on to it.  Love every minute.

----------

Invayne (04-04-2016)

----------


## 2cent

Switching gears here.  It was pointed out to me that everyone born in '58 will turn 58 years old this year.
How often does THAT happen?

I will be one of them.  My twin B's-in-Law, and ME!
(Today, as a matter of fact.)
 :Cheers:

----------

Canadianeye (04-04-2016),Invayne (04-04-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> Switching gears here.  It was pointed out to me that everyone born in '58 will turn 58 years old this year.
> How often does THAT happen?
> 
> I will be one of them.  My twin B's-in-Law, and ME!
> (Today, as a matter of fact.)


Today? Happy birthday!  :Smile:

----------

2cent (04-04-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> Today? Happy birthday!


Thank you!

----------


## OldSchool

Happy belated B-day, 2cent. 

And now I'm wondering when a person born in '64 turns 64....  :Thinking: 

Yeah, math ain't my forte.... advanced math and early algebra in grade school, then geometry in HS was as far as I got. And forgotten all that....  :Dontknow:

----------


## OldSchool

As a side note:

A kid in my class was absolutely amazing with numbers. You could verbally throw an endless series of numbers at him with add this, divide it by that, times by this, etc... and he would tell you the correct answer.

A few years after graduation a friend/acquaintance saw him working at McDonald's and thought it was funny, I thought it sad.

----------


## 2cent

> Happy belated B-day, 2cent. 
> 
> And now I'm wondering when a person born in '64 turns 64.... 
> 
> Yeah, math ain't my forte.... advanced math and early algebra in grade school, then geometry in HS was as far as I got. And forgotten all that....


Thanks for the birthday wish.

As an early one to you:
1964 + 64 = 2028. 

But you knew that.  You're too cute.   :Smile:   lol
 :Cheers:

----------

OldSchool (04-07-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> As a side note:
> 
> A kid in my class was absolutely amazing with numbers. You could verbally throw an endless series of numbers at him with add this, divide it by that, times by this, etc... and he would tell you the correct answer.
> 
> A few years after graduation a friend/acquaintance saw him working at McDonald's and thought it was funny, I thought it sad.


I think it sad, too.  I might find it sadly _ironic_; but not funny.  Hopefully - SURELY - there is something better than that out there just waiting for your mathematician wiz.

----------


## 2cent

FWIW, we call our heifers "The Baldwin Sisters."  Just fits.

I hate starting new threads.

----------


## OldSchool

> Thanks for the birthday wish.
> 
> As an early one to you:
> 1964 + 64 = 2028. 
> 
> But you knew that.  You're too cute.    lol


Yep, and thanks. 

The cool thing is that still seems pretty far off. So far so good with aging gracefully, by that time the thought of growing old will have sunk in....  :Huh20:

----------


## 2cent

> Yep, and thanks. 
> 
> The cool thing is that still seems pretty far off. So far so good with aging gracefully, by that time the thought of growing old will have sunk in....


No, it won't.  lol

----------


## 2cent

Been meaning to ask...  How come the smilie guy in this smilie on our chart is saluting with his left hand?
 :Icon Salut: 

Is there some kind of message that I'm missing?

----------


## DeadEye

> Been meaning to ask...  How come the smilie guy in this smilie on our chart is saluting with his left hand?
> 
> 
> Is there some kind of message that I'm missing?


That's an Obummer smilie. If you look closely he doesn't put his hand over his heart when the national anthem is played either.

----------


## OldSchool

It's April 8th.... and ~the 8th day of snow in MI.....  :Angry20: 

Can't wait for some November rain:




 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Invayne (04-08-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

Instant democracy!!

----------


## DeadEye

http://www.funniestman.com  James Gregory, a comic legend, favorite of John Boy & Billy, and  southern gourmand, waxes hilarious on the benefits of healthy eating.   Warning to health fanatics: this is comedy, not true dietary advice.  When in doubt, consult your physician or psychic.

----------


## 2cent

@Dead Eye, used to listen to John Boy & Billy all the time.  Stunned me that some people never even heard of them.  Been so long, though, that I forget half their names.
Hoyt & ?  were funny as heck.  And what's the chick's name who worked at the appliance store?  She was hilarious!!!

Switching gears.
Never saw such a thing in my life.  Maybe some of y'all have?
Looked out the window, and one of our heifers was standing on her 2 left feet - both right ones up in the air.
HOW is that even possible?  lol  Wish I'd snapped a pic.

----------


## DeadEye

> @Dead Eye, used to listen to John Boy & Billy all the time.  Stunned me that some people never even heard of them.  Been so long, though, that I forget half their names.
> Hoyt & ?  were funny as heck.  And what's the chick's name who worked at the appliance store?  She was hilarious!!!
> 
> Switching gears.
> Never saw such a thing in my life.  Maybe some of y'all have?
> Looked out the window, and one of our heifers was standing on her 2 left feet - both right ones up in the air.
> HOW is that even possible?  lol  Wish I'd snapped a pic.


I still listen to them 2 or 3 times a week. Saturday is a weekly recap of most of the skits. Has your heifers been eating dandelions or hops?

----------


## 2cent

> I still listen to them 2 or 3 times a week. Saturday is a weekly recap of most of the skits. Has your heifers been eating dandelions or hops?


LOL  Sounds like!

----------


## OldSchool

Me not have much time to play now.....

But will see ya all around later.  :Cool20:

----------


## Toefoot

Damn snow, I just mowed my lawn on Thursday. Seems we will get up to a foot of the fluffy stuff. My Plum blossoms at full bloom and the Lilacs just started to bud.

Enough with the snow.

----------

St James (04-17-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> Damn snow, I just mowed my lawn on Thursday. Seems we will get up to a foot of the fluffy stuff. My Plum blossoms at full bloom and the Lilacs just started to bud.
> 
> Enough with the snow.


Glow-bull warming...

----------

St James (04-17-2016)

----------


## Mum's the word

> Been meaning to ask...  How come the smilie guy in this smilie on our chart is saluting with his left hand?
> 
> 
> Is there some kind of message that I'm missing?



No, but his right arm is.

----------


## hoytmonger

I heard a story on the radio of a woman that had found a way to adapt to current sociopolitical conditions...

She took down her US flag and instead flew two Syrian flags on each end of her front yard and flew the black flag associated with ISIS.
Then she cancelled her home alarm contract.
She and her family wear burkas out in public.

Now her home is watched by the FBI, CIA, NSA and Homeland Security 24/7 for no charge... she says she's never felt more secure. And by wearing Burkas in public, she and her family won't be stopped and patted down by police or security.

----------

DeadEye (04-21-2016)

----------


## Invayne

Good idea! LOL

----------


## DeadEye

> Egyptian musk is nice!


Don't they make that stuff outta camel nuts?

----------


## Crunch

Is it just me or does Marisa Tomei seem to get better looking the older she gets?

----------



----------


## 2cent

The anti-wrinkle cream ads tell ya to put the stuff in problem areas.  Then how come they sell the stuff in 0.5oz jars instead of 50 gal. drums?

----------

NuYawka (07-04-2016),samspade (06-22-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Is it just me or does Marisa Tomei seem to get better looking the older she gets?


I never realized she had such amazing breasts.  Especially the pull tabs on the end. 
A beautiful woman , indeed.

----------

Crunch (06-10-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

I know why athletes like steroids.   :Headbang:  That shot this morning has me feeling 10 years younger.

----------


## DeadEye

A friend of mine brought some Bass over just a while ago and they are now cleaned and ready for this evening. I gave him 2 dozen eggs for his act of kindness. I have the best of friends. Not as many as a few years back cause they keep dying off but I still have a few.

----------



----------


## Crunch

Does anyone here watch Hell on Wheels?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

A teenage boy was delivering papers to an apartment house. While there, a stunning young woman came out of the apartment next to the mailboxes wearing only a robe. The boy smiled at the young woman and she started up a conversation with him. As they talked, her robe slipped open, and it was obvious that she had nothing else on. The poor kid broke into a sweat trying to maintain eye contact.

After a few minutes of flirting, she placed her hand on his arm and said, "Let's go to my apartment, I hear someone coming."

He followed her into her apartment; she closed the door and leaned against it, allowing her robe to fall off completely. Now nude, she purred at him, "What would you say is my best feature?"

Flustered and embarrassed, he finally squeaked, "It has to be your ears." Astounded, and a little hurt she asked, "My ears? Look at these breasts; they are a full 38 inches and 100 percent natural. I work out every day and my ass is firm and solid. I have a 28 inch waist. Look at my skin, not a blemish anywhere. How can you think that the best part of my body is my ears?"

Clearing his throat, he stammered, "Outside, when you said you heard someone coming...that was me."

----------

NuYawka (07-04-2016),OldSchool (06-23-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

See ya all around later.  :Toothy9:

----------


## 2cent

> A friend of mine brought some Bass over just a while ago and they are now cleaned and ready for this evening. I gave him 2 dozen eggs for his act of kindness. I have the best of friends. Not as many as a few years back cause they keep dying off but I still have a few.


Now see?  That's what I call "neighbors."  Cool beans, @DeadEye.
BTW, do you have chickens/fresh eggs?

----------

DeadEye (06-23-2016)

----------


## 2cent

Got some junk mail in my inbox this a.m.: *"Step-in Bathtub Outlet."*

That just ain't right.

----------


## DeadEye

> Now see?  That's what I call "neighbors."  Cool beans, @DeadEye.
> BTW, do you have chickens/fresh eggs?


Yes, 4 Rhode Island reds that produce 2 eggs a day. They too were given to me about 2 years ago. They used to produce 1 egg each a day but started producing 2 last December. 

I had another friend bring me 2 large bags of squash and 2 large bags of pickling cucumbers the day after my other friend brought me the Bass. Then another friend brought me about 50lbs of deer meat a couple days ago.

----------

2cent (06-24-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> Yes, 4 Rhode Island reds that produce 2 eggs a day. They too were given to me about 2 years ago. They used to produce 1 egg each a day but started producing 2 last December. 
> 
> I had another friend bring me 2 large bags of squash and 2 large bags of pickling cucumbers the day after my other friend brought me the Bass. Then another friend brought me about 50lbs of deer meat a couple days ago.


Ya gots good friends.  :Thumbsup:   Course ya didn't need me to tell ya that, though.

We decided to refresh our chicken stock w/pure R.I. Reds this year, too.  (We still have 5 mixed breeds ranging from 2-3 yrs old.)  The Reds are pullets yet, (we call 'em heifers. lol), so aren't laying.  The other 5 give us about 3-4 eggs a day.

I guess I was horribly spoiled years ago by our first batch of 6 Rhode Island Reds 'cuz they gave us 6 eggs a day, year 'round.  Nearly w/o fail.  
Oh well.  I love having chickens, and that's really the bigger point, isn't it?  Plus, it IS nice to have fresh eggs to eat, sell, barter, or just simply 'gift' a friend with.  (My neighbor cracks me up.  Every time he shares the eggs we give him, he says, "These came from chickens with _names_.  lol)

You sound like you have a neighborhood quite like ours, and that's swell to hear.  Worth more than gold!

----------



----------


## DeadEye

Yea, it is a great neighborhood with great neighbors. Typical rural America I suppose. Everyone knows each other and their kids. The church and grocery store are the gathering spots. That and we have one special area set aside for our veterans which we gather at to honor those who gave a full measure of devotion to our way of life.

----------


## 2cent

> Yea, it is a great neighborhood with great neighbors. Typical rural America I suppose. Everyone knows each other and their kids. The church and grocery store are the gathering spots. That and we have one special area set aside for our veterans which we gather at to honor those who gave a full measure of devotion to our way of life.


Did you just step out of a Norman Rockwell picture?  (Or maybe I should say _"in"_?)
That's about as great as it gets.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Ya gots good friends.   Course ya didn't need me to tell ya that, though.
> 
> We decided to refresh our chicken stock w/pure R.I. Reds this year, too.  (We still have 5 mixed breeds ranging from 2-3 yrs old.)  The Reds are pullets yet, (we call 'em heifers. lol), so aren't laying.  The other 5 give us about 3-4 eggs a day.
> 
> I guess I was horribly spoiled years ago by our first batch of 6 Rhode Island Reds 'cuz they gave us 6 eggs a day, year 'round.  Nearly w/o fail.  
> Oh well.  I love having chickens, and that's really the bigger point, isn't it?  Plus, it IS nice to have fresh eggs to eat, sell, barter, or just simply 'gift' a friend with.  (My neighbor cracks me up.  Every time he shares the eggs we give him, he says, "These came from chickens with _names_.  lol)
> 
> You sound like you have a neighborhood quite like ours, and that's swell to hear.  Worth more than gold!


Those RI Reds really lay some huge eggs too!  Bigger than my barred rocks. The Americanas are so pretty but there eggs are smaller.

----------


## DeadEye

> Did you just step out of a Norman Rockwell picture?  (Or maybe I should say _"in"_?)
> That's about as great as it gets.


Sorta, I suppose. We had a murder 2 years ago. Not by one of the residents but someone staying at the town motel. Before that we had a couple burglaries but they too were solved cases and the perpetrators are in jail. Mostly nothing ever happens round here other than normal everyday living.

All I planted this year was Zucchini, egg plant, and bell peppers. A friend of mine planted an acre for church members and those in need. Next month we will be cropping corn, okra, squash, tomatoes, watermelon, and butter beans. Their will be plenty for all who wants it enough to go out in the field and get it.

----------

sooda (06-24-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

Like a friend (from another forum) says "Good night sleep tight and don't let the bedbugs bite"

And I must add to that "Hope to see ya around later"

 :Whip2:

----------

DeadEye (06-28-2016)

----------


## 2cent

How come when memorize something we say, "I know it *by heart*?"
Where did that originate?

Doesn't make a lot of sense, does it?  We _feel_ things "in our hearts";  we _memorize_ things with our brains.

----------


## OldSchool

> How come when memorize something we say, "I know it *by heart*?"
> Where did that originate?
> 
> Doesn't make a lot of sense, does it?  We _feel_ things "in our hearts";  we _memorize_ things with our brains.


It's been said that feelings have a positive influence on our memory capabilities. I believe it's true, our hearts tell us what's important and our brain senses that....

----------

2cent (06-30-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> It's been said that feelings have a positive influence on our memory capabilities. I believe it's true, our hearts tell us what's important and our brain senses that....


I see.  More or less like, "I know that in my heart to be true."  IOW, your conscience.  So, the more one holds something 'dear to his heart', the more apt one is to memorize it.  

But then, many of us were instructed to memorize things which have nothing to do with how we feel.  For example, I had to learn, "The Land of Counterpane," by Robert Lewis Stevenson when in the 3rd grade.  
Yes, I still know it "by heart" to this day so it is _now_ dear to my heart, but, at the time, was merely a brain exercise.  

What's interesting is that I asked my husband that same question, and he answered that it's silly to think that your HEART remembers or tells you to do anything.  Only your brain does.
To which I replied:  "So was it your heart or your brain that told you to ask me to marry you?"  lol

----------

OldSchool (07-01-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

Wow a 9 year old girl in Cal just had her left hand blown off and messed up her face with fireworks.

----------


## Invayne

> Wow a 9 year old girl in Cal just had her left hand blown off and messed up her face with fireworks.


Only one way to fix that....ban fireworks!

----------


## DeadEye

> Only one way to fix that....ban fireworks!


Bullshit!!

----------

Invayne (07-04-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> Bullshit!!


LMAO!! I think you know I'm kidding...

----------

DeadEye (07-04-2016)

----------


## OldSchool

Time for me to say "Good Night".

----------


## 2cent

So I glance down and see this ad in the freebie weekly circulars advertising a WORKSHOP, no less, on...
COUPON CLIPPING!

It gets better.  Not only is this "workshop" _three-and-a-half-hours LONG_, (God save us all), just HOW, pray tell, do you SAVE all this money shopping by coupon clipping???
By BUYING the very newspaper in which the coupons are!!!

...which, I promise you, isn't worth the paper they're printed on, but which cost amounts to FAR more than you could ever accumulate in coupons for things you actually buy.

 :Roflmao:

----------


## 2cent

I hate to follow one of my own posts 'cuz then people will assume they've already read the last dumb one, but here goes.

It never fails.  The times I put a lot of work into a post are the ones that barely get noticed.
I'm thinking I need to quit doing that.

----------


## OldSchool

> I hate to follow one of my own posts 'cuz then people will assume they've already read the last dumb one, but here goes.
> 
> It never fails.  The times I put a lot of work into a post are the ones that barely get noticed.
> I'm thinking I need to quit doing that.






 :Dontknow:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

A chicken farmer goes to a local bar, sits next to a woman, and orders a glass of champagne. The woman perks up and says, "How about that? I just ordered a glass of champagne, too!"
"What a coincidence" he said, "This is a special day for me, I'm celebrating."
"This is a special day for me, too, and I'm also celebrating!," says the woman.
"What a coincidence," says the man. As they clinked glasses he asked, "What are you celebrating?"
"My husband and I have been trying to have a child, and today my gynaecologist told me I'm pregnant!"
"What a coincidence," says the man. "I'm a chicken farmer. For years all my hens were infertile, but today they're finally laying fertilized eggs."
"That's great!" says the woman, "How did your chickens become fertile?"
"I switched cocks," he replied.
She smiled and said, "What a coincidence!"

----------


## samspade

I was watching an Old Burt Reynold's movie, navajo Joe, and I discovered that the music from Kill Bill was used from that movie.

Navajo Joe (1966) - IMDb

----------

MrogersNhood (01-12-2017)

----------


## samspade

I notice Republican Operative has not come back

----------


## JustPassinThru

Seems they've crammed it so full of advertising crap and popups...stuff that AdBlock doesn't fully stop...and now it won't load UNTIL all their FacePlant and Twatter crap loads and pops up...

Anyone found a way to make it work, with all this "Improvement"?  Or do I just have to abandon it?

Are there any free sites anymore, that I don't need to be on FacePlant to use?

----------


## Dana

The free version of Photobucket offers 2GB of space — enough for many thousands of photos, though it comes with ads. You can remove ads for 99 cents a month,

Shutterfly Photos | Online Photo Storage | Shutterfly

dropbox 

or a flash drive  :Wink:

----------


## DeadEye

Damn it's cold outside,,,

----------


## Dana



----------

DeadEye (12-16-2016)

----------


## 2cent

Just a little chuckle.  If you read down the right-hand column of TPF's opening page under, "Last Post," (and leave out "by"), it goes like this:

"Whoopi Goldberg compared Right to... 2cent"

"Obama vows retaliation for...Frankenvoter."

"UK to train 'moderate Syrian',...Robert Urbanik."

"Don't tre[a]d on California, ...Sled Dog."

"UK muslims keep marrying...Big Bird."

"The Aussie bloke, ...Miss9ball."

"Another Democrat Leader is on ...patrickt."

"Lebanon elects...sooda."  

"Bernard Fox, who played Dr. LongTermGuy."

"Louisiana Governor's LGBT, HawkTheSlayer."  

...and so on.

Like I said.  Some's a chuckle.

----------


## DeadEye

How do you tell if your butter milk is bad?   :Dontknow:

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## MrogersNhood

> Seems they've crammed it so full of advertising crap and popups...stuff that AdBlock doesn't fully stop...and now it won't load UNTIL all their FacePlant and Twatter crap loads and pops up...
> 
> Anyone found a way to make it work, with all this "Improvement"?  Or do I just have to abandon it?
> 
> Are there any free sites anymore, that I don't need to be on FacePlant to use?


Stay away from photobucket. Use Imgur.

Photobucket has been irrelevant for about two years now. They get hacked and have targeted ads and everything.

----------


## Strangelove

God. i don't even remember doing this...:P

I had broken my big toe and scratched my cornea all within the span of two days and still had a great time.

What I remember at least.

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

miss9ball (01-12-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

miss9ball (01-12-2017),Montana (01-13-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------



----------


## miss9ball

> 


That's the best laugh I've had all day.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## miss9ball

> 


Who is this?

----------

LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Who is this?



*​stoned SnowFlake....reminiscing ...the "yes we can" good `ol Days....*

----------

miss9ball (01-12-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Who is this?


That pack of smokes looks like it's been through hell. The brews sure look Good.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## miss9ball

> That pack of smokes looks like it's been through hell. The brews sure look Good.


lol. It looks better than my packs did when I smoked. Livin all wrong lolol

----------

LongTermGuy (01-13-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> How do you tell if your butter milk is bad?


When there's green stuff growing out the spout.

Did I get rid of that? brb.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Some astute observations into the past and possibly the future:

----------


## texmaster

My favorite weather girl

----------

MrogersNhood (01-13-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Strangelove (01-15-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye

This is not a video thread per say. If you want to post videos go to the sight and sounds room. This is for random conversation.

----------


## DeadEye

> I'm wearing shorts...


You are being a dick.

----------


## Canadianeye

Work day finished, home to vaccuum all the dog hair that seems to literally grow off my fur generating machine, often to referred to as my dog, dishes done now after some dinner...and I turned off O'Reilly before he could piss me off, since it had been alright part way through with Kraut. Watched some political vids provided on the forum. Veritas and Cologne one.

Screw the laundry. Tomorrow maybe.

Coffee or Crown n coke?

Hmmmm.

----------


## samspade

Now that obama is moving does it require a separate truck to carry all the pictures he took of himself?

----------


## samspade

Will those who got their obama phone now have to pay for it?

----------


## DeadEye

> Will those who got their obama phone now have to pay for it?


Prolly not, unless the house changes the legislation. We can thank Jesse Jackson's son for that piece of legislation. He was latter imprisoned 2yrs for illegally using campaign funds.

----------

Montana (01-21-2017)

----------


## samspade

> Prolly not, unless the house changes the legislation. We can thank Jesse Jackson's son for that piece of legislation. He was latter imprisoned 2yrs for illegally using campaign funds.


I hear from anonymous sources that obama phones are now being offered for sale, only slightly used to buy drugs.

----------


## DeadEye

> I hear from anonymous sources that obama phones are now being offered for sale, only slightly used to buy drugs.


Prolly so, anything of value could be sold for drugs. Personally I don't think the government should be in the phone bid ness. Someone wants a phone then buy it like everyone else.

----------


## samspade

I was on another forum and one of the comments said something that tells it all.  We have liberals who shout for equality and understanding and have threaten to leave the country.

Well have you noticed that those countries they want to immigrate to are white dominated? Yes siree, they want to move to a nation that does not have blacks raging in the streets demanding special privileges and reparations.  They do not flee to black nations and even blacks do not flee to black nations because they know they have it better here.

----------

DeadEye (02-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> I was on another forum and one of the comments said something that tells it all.  We have liberals who shout for equality and understanding and have threaten to leave the country.
> 
> Well have you noticed that those countries they want to immigrate to are white dominated? Yes siree, they want to move to a nation that does not have blacks raging in the streets demanding special privileges and reparations.  They do not flee to black nations and even blacks do not flee to black nations because they know they have it better here.


What??? 

Nobody's running to Zimbabwe? 

That's strange.

----------

samspade (02-04-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

> I was on another forum and one of the comments said something that tells it all.  We have liberals who shout for equality and understanding and have threaten to leave the country.
> 
> Well have you noticed that those countries they want to immigrate to are white dominated? Yes siree, they want to move to a nation that does not have blacks raging in the streets demanding special privileges and reparations.  They do not flee to black nations and even blacks do not flee to black nations because they know they have it better here.


White privilege?

----------


## LongTermGuy

Judge Jeanine on now...Watch..

----------


## samspade

I love old movies and I am currently watching a Burt Reynold's movie he did where these bandits shoot up a train and there are dead bodies everywhere on the ground but as the  train goes down the track a short distance not a dead body around and all the bandits seem to be alive although many were killed.

Navajo Joe (1966) - IMDb

----------


## qixlqatl

Ah. I was hoping there was a thread like this. In have little to say on the political front, so.... Whassup, folks?

----------


## Neo

A few minutes ago I finished an online safe manual lifting course, the company I work for sent me the link and my password to take the course at home on my own computer rather than go to the office for it.
After clicking on the submit button it informed me I passed the test with a 93% pass, the pass rate was 80%  so I guess i did alright, I should have a certificate sent to me....I can hardly wait.  :Smile:

----------

qixlqatl (04-02-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

We are having our 2 weeks of spring & it's very nice. I look at spring as natures way of screwing with your mind. You have a few days or in a great year a solid week of temps in the 70's. Then nature says "That's enough, now suffer" & overnight the temp jumps to 103. And it stays between 94 & 106 until late September or early October. About the only things to look forward to between now & then are a couple of days of rain & girls wearing as few clothes as they can get by with. Now that I think about it is guess the suffering through the high temps is worth it. (wink)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Here it is just the opposite.  In the 60s and 70s for a couple of day and than like today, temps in the 30s and snow.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChemEngineer

I just weighed myself on the state of the art digital bathroom scale, accurate to a tenth of a pound.
Okay so I'm ten pounds overweight, but _IT'S NOT MY FAULT!_
My wife bakes home made chocolate chip cookies, all right?
No man can resist those.

So what about you isn't your fault already?

----------


## qixlqatl

> I just weighed myself on the state of the art digital bathroom scale, accurate to a tenth of a pound.
> Okay so I'm ten pounds overweight, but _IT'S NOT MY FAULT!_
> My wife bakes home made chocolate chip cookies, all right?
> No man can resist those.
> 
> So what about you isn't your fault already?


Breweries make their beer taste too good. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

----------


## Strangelove

Doing the farmers market today.  May go and hang at this cool dive I found nearby after/during if I'm not banned already.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeadEye

All we need is love, love is all we need.

----------


## DeadEye

Does anyone know if you boil sea water and catch the condensation will it be salty?

----------



----------


## Neo

> Does anyone know if you boil sea water and catch the condensation will it be salty?


I believe we did this experiment at school, the condense indeed was pure, the residual salt stayed in the test tube.

----------

DeadEye (06-26-2017)

----------


## Neo

At our local Chinese restaurant  they do a buffet on a Wednesday night, for this they charge £10.50
It is said the average male gut can hold 3 litres of liquidised/chewed food.
How profitable are the buffets keeping in mind the average gut only holds this amount?

----------


## DeadEye

> I believe we did this experiment at school, the condense indeed was pure, the residual salt stayed in the test tube.


I didn't know for sure. I know if you boil seawater what you have left is salt. The reason I asked is I watched a movie with 2 guys stranded on an island and they were searching for water and I thought all they would need to do is boil some that seawater around them, use some palm fronds or something to catch the condensation for fresh water.

----------



----------


## DeadEye

Have any of you seen ghosts before? I sometimes do of friends and family. Nothing evil, more eerie than anything and they seem to be waving me to them. They always come at night and I am to frightened to go to them. Maybe it's just a waking dream or something. It's only for a few moments and they fade away.

----------


## DeadEye

You ever have one of those days when you eat a bowl of fruit loops and it makes you go Koo Koo for coco puffs?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> i was on another forum and one of the comments said something that tells it all.  We have liberals who shout for equality and understanding and have threaten to leave the country.
> 
> Well have you noticed that those countries they want to immigrate to are white dominated? Yes siree, they want to move to a nation that does not have blacks raging in the streets demanding special privileges and reparations.  They do not flee to black nations and even blacks do not flee to black nations because they know they have it better here.



gak

----------


## Matt

When your job forgets that you were working tonight and didn't assign you on the roster. Like winning the lottery lol

----------


## Neo

When I was a boy my passion was fishing, my friends and I would fish along the banks of the whole of the local "Gloucester and Sharpness canal"
We could fish both sides of it as there were bridges at certain points all the way to sharpness further south, come rain or shine my friends and I would spend our free time cycling to it, setting up our rods and settling down for angling.
We saw many boats and ships pass us as we fished but the mega ships I wish I had a smart phone camera in those times to look back on.
IMG_0706.JPG
This is the raising road bridge at the entrance of Gloucester docks, every year assembled tall ships dock for "Tall ships festival" 
Gloucester has the furthest inland docks.

----------


## ChemEngineer

> I didn't know for sure. I know if you boil seawater what you have left is salt. The reason I asked is I watched a movie with 2 guys stranded on an island and they were searching for water and I thought *all* they would need to do is boil some that seawater around them, use some palm fronds or something to catch the condensation for fresh water.


Easier said than done.
The heat of vaporization is 540 Kcal per gram, which happens to be 540 times the heat capacity of water, which holds ~30 times more heat than gold, lead, or iron.
So a tremendous amount of heat has to be absorbed by your "palm fronds."  Not happening.

Second point, of many:  a gram is 1/30th of an ounce.  How far does 1 ounce go in quenching your thirst?

----------


## ChemEngineer

> A few minutes ago I finished an online safe manual lifting course, the company I work for sent me the link and my password to take the course at home on my own computer rather than go to the office for it.
> After clicking on the submit button it informed me I passed the test with a 93% pass, the pass rate was 80%  so I guess i did alright, I should have a certificate sent to me....I can hardly wait.


OMG, Tommy, you now know how to safely lift things, and will receive a certificate verifying as much?
Can I have your autograph, please!

----------


## Neo

> OMG, Tommy, you now know how to safely lift things, and will receive a certificate verifying as much?
> Can I have your autograph, please!


Yes of course!

I have the certificate framed now, it hangs proudly in my downstairs  bathroom, I look up at it pride when I do my business!

----------


## Neo

It's snowing outside, maybe 3" of it on my lawn, it's expected to dump more all day.

----------


## Daily Bread

They were calling for 6" storm in my area yesterday thru today and we got an inch on the grass . Now there's been 4000 gov employees in plow trucks driving around looking for the white stuff for the past 24hrs . Ya think they would have realized that since there's nothing to do they could pick up the bags of leaves every homeowner has in front of their houses and at least be productive while on the taxpayers dime .
Nah - that would make sense !

----------



----------


## QuaseMarco

It's chilly here in SoFLa ..... it's an incredible 47 degrees Fahrenheit...................... that's pretty cold for us.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> They were calling for 6" storm in my area yesterday thru today and we got an inch on the grass . Now there's been 4000 gov employees in plow trucks driving around looking for the white stuff for the past 24hrs . Ya think they would have realized that since there's nothing to do they could pick up the bags of leaves every homeowner has in front of their houses and at least be productive while on the taxpayers dime .
> Nah - that would make sense !


Where you at? ...... Atlanta?

----------

Daily Bread (12-10-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> Where you at? ...... Atlanta?


Heh... We had a few snowflakes (besides the usual ones) here in Atlanta the other day and the whole city shut down at noon... again.

----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2018)

----------


## Neo

I can see the main road from my house, traffic is flowing (too fast for slush) but my cul de sac is chocker with snow.  :Frown:

----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Where you at? ...... Atlanta?


I wish ! Lonngh Island ,NY

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Heh... We had a few snowflakes (besides the usual ones) here in Atlanta the other day and the whole city shut down at noon... again.


Yo Brooklyn, what you doin in Atlanta? You must get this alot,........ "You from Nyuu Yaaaawk?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I wish ! Lonngh Island ,NY


Oh, Lawn Giland...... I see....... lots more snow. So Brooklyn boy is in Atlanta and Gen Robert E Lee resides in Long Island.......... hmmmmm.

I be Brooklyn too...... living in New York South.

----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2018)

----------


## Neo

6 days till a Christmas Day,  past Christmases were fun times, now they are just holidays of giving that I must endure, I know it's not healthy looking back and wishing for those times but I can't help thinking then.
My children bouncing into our bedroom  with their toys after going to the tree downstairs and unwrapping their presents. The busy time of preparing lunch for my extended families, trimmings and all.
Gone are those times, it's sad, I should know better.

----------

Montana (12-19-2017)

----------


## Karl

> Didn't see a thread so,, this for random crap. Like,, We got power back on today. It's been out for 3 days. No worry though we have back up and a propane fire place. We got about 3 inches of ice. Trees where snapping all around. I'm glad I cut those 14 pine trees down in our yard a few years back.


Damn its almost the end of March and ya live in South Carolina..

Hate to share this @DeadEye though its a Toasty 44 degrees and all our snow has melted

----------


## NuYawka

Shit, I just saw these posts...
 @QuaseMarco @Daily Bread


> I wish ! Lonngh Island ,NY





> Yo Brooklyn, what you doin in Atlanta? You must get this alot,........ "You from Nyuu Yaaaawk?





> Oh, Lawn Giland...... I see....... lots more snow. So Brooklyn boy is in Atlanta and Gen Robert E Lee resides in Long Island.......... hmmmmm.
> 
> I be Brooklyn too...... living in New York South.

----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2018)

----------


## Neo

Today was a gorgeously hot sunny day, the city was busy, young women wore summer clothes showing off a load of flesh, young mothers shopping spending time with their kids, it was nice to see everyone happy basking in the sunshine.

----------

DeadEye (04-20-2018)

----------


## ChemEngineer

Twenty bucks for the first person to solve the following cryptoquote without any assistance from a program.
On your honor.

RHCDFHD  IYR  FGL  NDL  MGPFJ  Y  HPWD  MGW  LID  QPF.

----------


## Neo

At our local docks on Saturday a Viking longboat will be there.
29ED3DF5-4241-4C55-81C4-E67F223A9AAD.png 

I’ll be there taking photos.  
https://www.gloucestershirelive.co.u...eekend-1645697

----------


## Neo

I just Googled where the nearest Neolithic long barrow is situated near me, it appears to be less than 10 miles away.

The northern end of the site, showing the intricate false entrance.




Location of Belas Knap in Gloucestershire




Location
Winchcombe, Gloucestershire.

Coordinates
51°55′38″N1°58′15″W

Type
Chambered long barrow

Part of
Severn-Cotswold tombs

History

Periods
Neolithic

Site notes

Excavation dates
1863-1865 and 192830

Ownership
English Heritage

Management
Gloucestershire County Council

Website
www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/belas-knap-long-barrow/


It is a type of monument known as the Cotswold Severn Cairn, all of which have a similar trapezoid shape, and are found scattered along the River Severn.[2] Belas Knap is described in the English Heritage designation listing statement as an "outstanding example representing a group of long barrows commonly referred to as the Cotswold-Severn group".

----------


## Kodiak

Looks like a Hobbit home Tom.

----------


## Neo

Great Witcombe Roman villa.


The villa was terraced and built mainly of the local oolite (limestone), although white marble was imported to make some of the cornices, as well as fine sandstone to provide a suitable surface for painting frescoes. It consisted of two large wings, one of which formed a two- or three-storey residence, with a courtyard. 
A separate building was connected by a long colonnaded corridor, off which opened a formal reception room. This suite of rooms was used for leisure purposes and was later extended to provide an extra set of baths, set at a lower level and divided from the courtyard by a cross-wall. 
At about the same time, a large barn-like structure was added to the residential range – again set at a lower level and divided off by a cross-wall. This may have reflected a major change of use with the buildings now being used for a cult based on the worship of water and water spirits. A hint of this can be seen in the mosaic pavements preserved under the modern building where fragments of the columns and the villa’s hypocaust system can also be seen. 
Although the views from the villa were spectacular, the slope and the springs caused the foundations to slip and there is evidence that buttresses had to be added to prop up many walls. 

C5349E69-1373-47D0-B6BA-E691539F6911.jpg

0A2A5D35-AD98-46BB-88E6-D331FC63A995.jpeg

This Roman villa is 7 miles from my house.

----------


## Neo

7 miles from my house.
6E1AC735-ADB7-42ED-823F-8DC5D1DAEBA8.jpeg

But a nearer Roman villa was found to my house at Quedgley, I used to take my sons to the spoil mound and rake  over it for Roman roof tiles so they could take them to school and exhibit them.

----------


## DeadEye

I miss this guy's sense of humor.

----------


## Neo

Today I took my new glasses back to the opticians as I keep getting headaches from wearing them, Im seeing an optician next week for testing again.  :Frown:

----------


## Neo

I’ve just watched this video...‘‘tis a good un” 

https://www.facebook.com/34186601596...4534534674410/
It’s interesting to see this video, I have drank Tartan ale way back in the 70-80s it was a strong ale.
Fair play! 17 pints in an hour....he walked out under his own steam too!

----------


## DeadEye

My God!! Meet The Press has John Brennan, the commie bastard, on today.One has to ask themselves, if the media is not commie and anti-American, why would they have him on knowing his involvement in the traitorous act of spying on our president and actively seeking to overthrow the will of the people and a duly elected president?

I have nothing but contempt for these people who have committed crimes of the highest order going around running their mouths against our president while they should be in jail.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-10-2018),Rita Marley (04-23-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> It's chilly here in SoFLa ..... it's an incredible 47 degrees Fahrenheit...................... that's pretty cold for us.


My son and his family are just north of Orlando I believe...they're in a new residence and I haven't even been there yet..  He says the temps for the past couple days have been in the 90s.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> My son and his family are just north of Orlando I believe...they're in a new residence and I haven't even been there yet..  He says the temps for the past couple days have been in the 90s.


About 78 and humid, currently. Though we had a cold snap, about 10 days back. I think we plunged into the upper 50's. I could care less if that was the annual low!

Last winters low was around 26.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I know that name Arcadia.  where is that anyway.  Son is in St. Cloud.  They were in Sorrento/Mt Plymouth.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I know that name Arcadia.  where is that anyway.  Son is in St. Cloud.  They were in Sorrento/Mt Plymouth.


About 120 miles SW.

----------


## Neo

My eldest son and his partner have agreed to buy another house, it’s nearer where I live, he sent me pictures of the house. It looks exactly what they want, 3 bedroomed.

----------


## Neo

Seriously! I’d shag this BMW 850i  if I was rich enough to own it. 

3F2FAEBA-9E9C-452D-BB1E-AFFB0001219E.jpeg

----------


## Northern Rivers



----------

